# As feared Forbidden Journey is Not for Many



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

Two months ago I warned that Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey was not a ride a large percentage of people could ride

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2435896

After listening to Petes Review Of WWOHP It seem I was right.  5'10 and 230 lbs is too big!  I feel Universal has really made a misstep on this......According to Pete they have a FATPATROL and pull people out of the line...even those who are just Mildly Shrek size......in the words of Pete.......This was an engineering disaster

They are pulling large riders and tall riders out of line after waiting in line...If 6'3 or taller...NO DICE..thier legs will hit the Spiders and Dementors...Word is Universal is freaking out over the restrictions and trying to adjust things, but it may just be too cost prohibative to change it......

As for the heavier riders ...the first day of the ride opening there were several riders who were pushed into the harness by the ride opps...several patrons complained about brusing from the tight harness and the next day no ride opp was allowed to push the harness down on a patron.....it must close by itself..several patron who rode the attraction the day before were all of a sudden denied access.....I hope Univ gets thier act together or this ride will be an opperational nightmare....


----------



## Lou Holtz

Its not a disaster. They made the ride to the specifications that were necessary. Its not a personal attack. If someone doesn't fit the specifications, in 90% of the cases, there is something they can do about that!


----------



## ntikos

OK - so first go on the ride...

then drink the butterbeer.


----------



## Planogirl

I suspect that it's the technology for the most part for the wider people and I don't know if anything could be done.  I think that they need to adjust for the height if possible though.


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

Lou Holtz said:


> Its not a disaster.!



Try telling that to a Universal Guest Relatons Host. Its already starting for them and things dont officially open untill June 18th. BTW telling someone who spent $2,000 on a vacation to see a new attraction,  "If you dont like it go on a Diet"


----------



## Planogirl

I guess that they should post size limits on their website.  Many rides do have such limits in parks everywhere so I don't know why this would such a surprise.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> BTW telling someone who spent $2,000 on a vacation to see a new attraction,  _"If you dont like it go on a Diet"_



Things could be worse....have you costed leg shortening surgery yet??


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

I guess many will have to ride the "Harry Potter and the Gastric Bypass Surgery" attraction first


----------



## Lou Holtz

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> BTW telling someone who spent $2,000 on a vacation to see a new attraction,  "If you dont like it go on a Diet"



No, its "if you want to ride, go on a diet." What other option do you have? Complaining doesn't change the ride specifications. How long have you known that this ride wasn't going to accommodate everyone? Explain to me how your manner of handling it makes more sense than what I suggested. 


BTW, everyone should click the link in the OP's post and see that she's been whining about this for two months. This is a Universal hater who just wants to complain about everything they do and doesn't understand why Disney rides have a more generous range of rider sizes vs. Universal. Its not that hard to understand.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> Try telling that to a Universal Guest Relatons Host. Its already starting for them and things dont officially open untill June 18th. BTW telling someone who spent $2,000 on a vacation to see a new attraction,  "If you dont like it go on a Diet"



To be fair, the restrictions have nothing to do with how thin/fat you are. It has to do with your dimensions, the size of your shoulders/chest, etc.


----------



## Planogirl

Lou Holtz said:


> BTW, everyone should click the link in the OP's post and see that she's been whining about this for two months. *This is a Universal hater who just wants to complain about everything they do *and doesn't understand why Disney rides have a more generous range of rider sizes vs. Universal. Its not that hard to understand.


There seem to be quite a few of those here lately.  I wish that they'd realize that more business at Universal will likely bring more business to WDW.  I think that it's a win-win situation for everyone.


----------



## donaldduck352

Lou Holtz said:


> No, its "if you want to ride, go on a diet." What other option do you have? Complaining doesn't change the ride specifications. How long have you known that this ride wasn't going to accommodate everyone? Explain to me how your manner of handling it makes more sense than what I suggested.
> 
> 
> BTW, everyone should click the link in the OP's post and see that she's been whining about this for two months. This is a Universal hater who just wants to complain about everything they do and doesn't understand why Disney rides have a more generous range of rider sizes vs. Universal. Its not that hard to understand.



*I also think there is some that loves to  imo*


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Does anyone have the exact seat sizes? It really sounds like a lot of people won't be able to ride.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I heard reports of people bigger than 230 lbs have ridden the ride. So I think it depends more on the way people are shaped than weight.


----------



## WaltD4Me

Planogirl said:


> I guess that they should post size limits on their website.  Many rides do have such limits in parks everywhere so I don't know why this would such a surprise.



It seems to be about more than weight. Height is an issue, very broad shoulders might be an issue, large chest size might be an issue. So it's hard to give a definitive size limit.

My BIL is 6' 4" and muscular, broad shoulders, I don't know if too broad for FJ, but he was planning on taking big fan of HP daughter to Universal specifially for WWofHP and FJ, he says now they won't be going unless knows for sure that he can take her on FJ. He fits fine on every other ride at Universal and Cedar Point, why would it even cross his mind that he wouldnt fit on FJ? He knows now because I mentioned it to him yesterday, he wants to know why he would waste him money just for 2 re-themed rollercoasters and some gift shops?   

I realize it's soft opening and every ride has issues, but I also totally understand people who are re-thinking their plans. I know I wouldn't want to find out until I got there whether or not I can ride the coolest new ride that's one of the main reasons for my trip to begin with.


----------



## disney-super-mom

We were going to stay at Universal for three nights before switching to WDW for a week in December, but I'm going to stall on plans to visit Universal until more particulars are available.  My hubby is 6'5" tall, although he has short legs (he wears a 32 length pant....well actually 32 is slightly too short and a 34 is slightly too long, so I guess he really wears about a 33 length pant).  He's not large, he doesn't have big shoulders or a big chest.....he's just tall.  I can hardly believe a thrill ride was constructed based on people under 6'2" or 6'3".  I mean really, there's a ton of people who are taller than that.  I just can't wrap my brain around it.


----------



## marivaid

As a larger person I'm used to not always fitting everywhere, it sucks but you get used to it. However one member of our party this summer is barely 140lbs and she may not fit in FJ either because she has a large chest. Tiny shoulders but big ****s  !

Seems like there are quite a few limitations to that ride, height, width, broad shouldered, large chest, large belly... you may be a rather "normal" size and still not fit. 

I'm 30lbs lighter than on my previous trip and I will not fit because I carry most of my weight in chest and belly. Not a big deal since I know nothing about Harry Potter anyway, but it's not hard to understand why people who have planned their entire vacation around this attraction can be upset. Especially if it's due to something they have no control over, like height.


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

Lou Holtz said:


> This is a Universal hater who just wants to complain about everything they do and doesn't understand why Disney rides have a more generous range of rider sizes vs. Universal. Its not that hard to understand.



I am a Universal Hater no more than you are a Universal apologist.

      I dont Hate Universal as a matter of fact I love it. Why else would I follow a new attraction so closely..I am just amazed that Universal Management is so short sighted in thier thinking.....I know many say HP is not for all ages ..but many small people (KIDS) love Harry Potter...Why the Height restriction as well...Im sure a Thrilling all inclusive ride could have been made (see Spiderman , probably the greatest theme park ride ever built).

From a Managerial and investment standpoint it just makes sense to build a more accessible ride....Kids/fat/tall/short/old/large chested/muscular/ all cannot ride......DOES THIS MAKE SENSE...Would any of you who designed a ride at a LARGE park (catering to families) do such a thing with MILLIONS of dollars at stake....Would Animal Kingdom open with a safari ride with such restrictions.....would SeaWorld make a Whale show for 3/4 of their Patrons.....Harry Potter appeals to Kids and Families why not make a ride that can accomidate while it thrills. It can be done ...Universal has done it before...Mummy...MIB...SIMPSONS.....SPIDERMAN....CATinHAT...JP...these rides are all much more accessible.


----------



## lildamo

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> I am a Universal Hater no more than you are a Universal apologist.
> 
> I dont Hate Universal as a matter of fact I love it. Why else would I follow a new attraction so closely..I am just amazed that Universal Management is so short sighted in thier thinking.....I know many say HP is not for all ages ..but many small people (KIDS) love Harry Potter...Why the Height restriction as well...Im sure a Thrilling all inclusive ride could have been made (see Spiderman , probably the greatest theme park ride ever built).
> 
> From a Managerial and investment standpoint it just makes sense to build a more accessible ride....Kids/fat/tall/short/old/large chested/muscular/ all cannot ride......DOES THIS MAKE SENSE...Would any of you who designed a ride at a LARGE park (catering to families) do such a thing with MILLIONS of dollars at stake....Would Animal Kingdom open with a safari ride with such restrictions.....would SeaWorld make a Whale show for 3/4 of their Patrons.....Harry Potter appeals to Kids and Families why not make a ride that can accomidate while it thrills. It can be done ...Universal has done it before...Mummy...MIB...SIMPSONS.....SPIDERMAN....CATinHAT...JP...these rides are all much more accessible.



Forbidden Journey has the same height restriction as Mummy...


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

lildamo said:


> Forbidden Journey has the same height restriction as Mummy...



Can tall people ride...what about those with large chests ....how about bodybuilders....


----------



## lildamo

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> Can tall people ride...what about those with large chests ....how about bodybuilders....
> 
> come on your nitpicking a bit



Just saying that the argument about the height requirement so kids can ride and the argument about body proportions are completely separate issues.

Also, larger seats for FJ are said to be coming - no indication as to when, but Universal seems to recognize that there's a problem and are dealing with it.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Just read another report on Micechat that if a person is taller than 6'7", they may be too big/tall to ride.  Hmmmmm, which is it....taller than 6'3" or taller than 6'7"?

Well, I'm not going to get all worked up about it until there are more particulars available about this, hopefully from Universal.


----------



## contemporarymom

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> Two months ago I warned that Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey was not a ride a large percentage of people could ride
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2435896
> 
> After listening to Petes Review Of WWOHP It seem I was right.  *5'10 and 230 lbs is too big!*



I'm honestly not trying to start anything or be cruel, but you do realize this person and another who was denied (I believe 5'8"/230-240) are considered medically obese.  While some might refer to themselves as "shrek sized", barrel chested, big boned etc., the bottom line is these people are to large to safely ride.  When designing a ride the engineers need to work with the median, not the extremes to ensure safety.


----------



## Magpie

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> I am a Universal Hater no more than you are a Universal apologist.
> 
> I dont Hate Universal as a matter of fact I love it. Why else would I follow a new attraction so closely..I am just amazed that Universal Management is so short sighted in thier thinking.....I know many say HP is not for all ages ..but many small people (KIDS) love Harry Potter...Why the Height restriction as well...Im sure a Thrilling all inclusive ride could have been made (see Spiderman , probably the greatest theme park ride ever built).
> 
> From a Managerial and investment standpoint it just makes sense to build a more accessible ride....*Kids/fat/tall/short/old/large chested/muscular/ all cannot ride......*DOES THIS MAKE SENSE...Would any of you who designed a ride at a LARGE park (catering to families) do such a thing with MILLIONS of dollars at stake....Would Animal Kingdom open with a safari ride with such restrictions.....would SeaWorld make a Whale show for 3/4 of their Patrons.....Harry Potter appeals to Kids and Families why not make a ride that can accomidate while it thrills. It can be done ...Universal has done it before...Mummy...MIB...SIMPSONS.....SPIDERMAN....CATinHAT...JP...these rides are all much more accessible.



A lot of this is just rumour.

First off...

Kids:  Even Spiderman has a height limit, and you can't take your toddler on it no matter how much he or she loves Spidey.  Minimum heights are a fact of life in EVERY amusement park, and give kids something to look forward to when they get older.  Otherwise all the rides would be like the Land tour, and pretty darn boring to a lot of people.  Not to mention, Universal differentiates itself from Disney by having more thrilling rides.  They are catering to families with older kids, and adults.  Positioning themselves in a different market is a smart business move, on their part.

Fat:  Looks like they're still working this one out.  But I bet having a seat fail to lock because someone's belly got in the way, and then having that person fall out in the middle of the ride, wouldn't make for a very pretty picture.  Hopefully it's true that they're designing special seats for those folks.

Tall:  Other than some rumour that people "over 6'3'' " and another about "anyone over 6' 7'' " being pulled out of line, I haven't seen any confirmed reports of your average tall person being banned from riding.

Any tall people here who couldn't ride?

Short: See above about "kids".  I'm personally grateful for this as I really wouldn't want parents strapping their young children in to have them permanently traumatized by spiders and dementors.

Believe it or not, my daughter actually read the first book when she was four years old (she claims she was 3, but I'm pretty sure she's wrong), and was a huge fan from the very beginning.  I would NOT have been upset that she couldn't ride.  The castle by itself would have been more than enough.

Old:  Where's this from?  There hasn't even been a _rumour_ about the aged being turned away. Unless you mean it wasn't fair of them to make an intense kind of ride at all, because what you wanted was a gentle boat ride.

Large Chested:  No one large-chested has reported any problems at all, and there's not even a whisper of any well-endowed women being pulled out of line.  All we've got here is worry and speculation.

Muscular:  Again, nothing confirmed.  The man who was unfortunate enough to be denied a ride never claimed to be muscular.  We've yet to hear from anyone matching this description.

Based on the masses and masses of people going through the ride every day, MOST can ride.

Big bellies appear to be an issue.  One person was refused a second ride, evidently due to issues with certain riders not fitting on the first day and possibly causing a ride shut down.  A barrel chested person was tested by ride operators, but passed, to his great relief.

And that's it!

FWIW - my husband has at his heaviest weight been 5'10'' and 240 lbs.  He couldn't ride a bungee ride at Canada's Wonderland because he was too heavy.  He chalked it up to life, and was happy to watch the kids and me bouncing around.  The last thing any of us would have wanted would be to have have him strap himself in and go flying and kill himself because the elastics broke.

He's much lighter now (under 200!) and he's looking forward to riding FJ.

I really wish the fellow with the heart condition who died on Expedition Everest the day we were there had listened to the warnings posted about riding the coaster.    But I'm still glad they didn't make Everest a safe little train through the mountains so he could ride.


----------



## minniejack

marivaid said:


> As a larger person I'm used to not always fitting everywhere, it sucks but you get used to it. However one member of our party this summer is barely 140lbs and she may not fit in FJ either because she has a large chest. Tiny shoulders but big ****s  !


  that seriously just made me laugh out loud--I'm picturing swinging  ***bies everywhere now...


----------



## ear_poppin

Dollyrar said:


> Seriously, You've planned to spend 1000's of $ and set aside whole days of your yearly vacation time for ONE ride only?!!? You didn't plan to do or enjoy ANYTHING else whilst you were there?!



Actually yes. My family travel to Orlando and California 3 to 4 times a year. We spend around $25k a year on holidays. We go to universal maybe every two years as we are bored with it ...but thought maybe this time with the new HP ride we will go back and give it another chance. We have booked to stay a few nights at a Universal hotel. There doesn't seem much point now.. No dramatics, no its not fair, I will simply amend our holiday to stay longer in Disney, and save money on Universal tickets , hotel etc. 

Maybe some others will as well....who knows or cares save for Universal. The point is Universal are turning away customers. My husband is too tall, kids too small, and I doubt I would fit. Universal is turning like 6 Flags and Knotts Berry Farm ....the seat sizes over there are very small and designed for teenagers. Yes its about safety etc...but with a ride so eagerly anticipated as this, one would have thought Universal surely would have tried to include as many people as possible whilst keeping the visual thills and excitement of the ride.


----------



## Dollyrar

ear_poppin said:


> Actually yes. My family travel to Orlando and California 3 to 4 times a year. We spend around $25k a year on holidays. We go to universal maybe every two years as we are bored with it ...but thought maybe this time with the new HP ride we will go back and give it another chance. We have booked to stay a few nights at a Universal hotel. There doesn't seem much point now.. No dramatics, no its not fair, I will simply amend our holiday to stay longer in Disney, and save money on Universal tickets , hotel etc.



No offence, but I think that booking a 3 day stay (you say you had the hotel booked for a few nights, so I'm guessing it was at least this length) and only planning to go on the same ONE ride every day, the whole time you are there, whilst completely ignoring the other attractions would have been a waste of your time and money anyway. I think you've made the right decision.


----------



## nmartin

WaltD4Me said:


> It seems to be about more than weight. Height is an issue, very broad shoulders might be an issue, large chest size might be an issue. So it's hard to give a definitive size limit.
> 
> My BIL is 6' 4" and muscular, broad shoulders, I don't know if too broad for FJ, but he was planning on taking big fan of HP daughter to Universal specifially for WWofHP and FJ, he says now they won't be going unless knows for sure that he can take her on FJ. He fits fine on every other ride at Universal and Cedar Point, why would it even cross his mind that he wouldnt fit on FJ? He knows now because I mentioned it to him yesterday, he wants to know why he would waste him money just for 2 re-themed rollercoasters and some gift shops?
> 
> I realize it's soft opening and every ride has issues, but I also totally understand people who are re-thinking their plans. I know I wouldn't want to find out until I got there whether or not I can ride the coolest new ride that's one of the main reasons for my trip to begin with.


I won't have a problem with fitting on FJ and neither will anybody in my party, but I kind of feel horrible for anyone being pulled out of a line because they are to large.  How humiliating!  We also have to remember that it is a soft opening for a reason, for the purpose to work out the bugs.  Hopefully they can rectify the situation somewhat but restrictions maybe due to safety of the rider as well.  We all want to ride but if someone gets hurt they are the first to complain.  I guess what I am saying is that I can see US side and also guests in the parks complaints as well.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Dollyrar said:


> No offence, but I think that booking a 3 day stay (you say you had the hotel booked for a few nights, so I'm guessing it was at least this length) and only planning to go on the same ONE ride every day, the whole time you are there, whilst completely ignoring the other attractions would have been a waste of your time and money anyway. I think you've made the right decision.



Oh, come on. It might be a waste of YOUR time and money, but how can you judge how anyone else spends their time or money?


----------



## Metro West

Just a matter of time.....


----------



## Claire-Bear

Metro West said:


> Just a matter of time.....



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## mjohnson96

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> From a Managerial and investment standpoint it just makes sense to build a more accessible ride....Kids/fat/tall/short/old/large chested/muscular/ all cannot ride......DOES THIS MAKE SENSE...Would any of you who designed a ride at a LARGE park (catering to families) do such a thing with MILLIONS of dollars at stake....Would Animal Kingdom open with a safari ride with such restrictions.....would SeaWorld make a Whale show for 3/4 of their Patrons.....Harry Potter appeals to Kids and Families why not make a ride that can accomidate while it thrills. It can be done ...Universal has done it before...Mummy...MIB...SIMPSONS.....SPIDERMAN....CATinHAT...JP...these rides are all much more accessible.



Yeah they should have made it like It's a Small World, the boat could have gone around the castle and the dementors could have sung.  That would have been great!  

I think only 1 or 2 people in our group might have issues.  My Dad is pretty tall so he might have an issue with the height and then well if my chest doesn't fit I think I will need to bring some bandages to bound those babies up!


----------



## serinlea

contemporarymom said:


> I'm honestly not trying to start anything or be cruel, but you do realize this person and another who was denied (I believe 5'8"/230-240) are considered medically obese.  While some might refer to themselves as "shrek sized", barrel chested, big boned etc., the bottom line is these people are to large to safely ride.  When designing a ride the engineers need to work with the median, not the extremes to ensure safety.



You do realize that those who are "medically obese"  are a third of the US population, right?  By and large, obesity at this guy's size is nothing that leads one to encounter size restriction - even on airplanes.

I am 5'6", 220, and my husband is 5'11'', 245 - we have ridden every ride at Disney, our local Six Flags, another Six Flags in upstate NY, and Cedar Point without problems.  We have flown at this size and not needed a second seat. 

So yes, it is a shock that we probably will not be able to ride FJ.  And honestly, why should we deal with the insane crowds if we can't ride the headline attraction? (We'd been planning to be there June 18.)

The most annoying part to me is the fact that we "may" not be able to ride...it's not like Universal's announcing any clear size restrictions so we know whether or not to waste our money.  No, we either give up and don't even bother trying...or spend the money, stand in crazy lines, and take the chance that *maybe* we will be allowed on.  The test seats are no help, as the guy whose size you reference above TRIED those test seats and fit fine...only to be told at the front he couldn't ride.


----------



## Dollyrar

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Oh, come on. It might be a waste of YOUR time and money, but how can you judge how anyone else spends their time or money?



It's just an opinion. I believe that spending thousands of dollars for my family and I to queue up and sit on the same ride for 10 hours a day for 3+ days would be a disappointment to anybody, no matter how good that 4 minute attraction might be. What if you or your someone in your party didn't like it on your first ride, despite reading good things about it on the internet? What if it unexpectedly made you or your party feel unwell on the first ride, which you weren't anticipating? What if that one ride wasn't functioning for a large portion of the time that you were at the park?

As I said, it's just my opinion. You'll find that internet discussion boards are full of them


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> Two months ago I warned that Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey was not a ride a large percentage of people could ride
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2435896
> 
> After listening to Petes Review Of WWOHP It seem I was right.  5'10 and 230 lbs is too big!  I feel Universal has really made a misstep on this......According to Pete they have a FATPATROL and pull people out of the line...even those who are just Mildly Shrek size......in the words of Pete.......This was an engineering disaster
> 
> They are pulling large riders and tall riders out of line after waiting in line...If 6'3 or taller...NO DICE..thier legs will hit the Spiders and Dementors...Word is Universal is freaking out over the restrictions and trying to adjust things, but it may just be too cost prohibative to change it......
> 
> As for the heavier riders ...the first day of the ride opening there were several riders who were pushed into the harness by the ride opps...several patrons complained about brusing from the tight harness and the next day no ride opp was allowed to push the harness down on a patron.....it must close by itself..several patron who rode the attraction the day before were all of a sudden denied access.....I hope Univ gets thier act together or this ride will be an opperational nightmare....




If you are overweight you can't ride. It's not an insult nor should Universal feel they need to change anything.  It's an eyeopener to those who need to be in better health, i think.  Like i said previously FJ is my goal for this summer and it is stopping me form being a totally fatty every night

I want people to be safe and if that mean my fat butt can't ride so be it.  I would never want an accident on my conscious.  
No personal attack ( i'm overweight myself size 16) to anyone but I HATE the terms pooh sized or Shrek sized. You're overweight deal with it and stop trying to sugar coat it.


----------



## ear_poppin

Dollyrar said:


> No offence, but I think that booking a 3 day stay (you say you had the hotel booked for a few nights, so I'm guessing it was at least this length) and only planning to go on the same ONE ride every day, the whole time you are there, whilst completely ignoring the other attractions would have been a waste of your time and money anyway. I think you've made the right decision.



Where did I say we were only going to go on the one ride? Headliners pull in crowds and revitalise the experience. It makes it worth going back to Universal or more particularly Islands which for the last 5 years has been boring as hell...and for me will remain so if we can't ride the one new experience they have added in the last ten years...but I am glad all the normal sized people can ride.


----------



## Planogirl

Remember that this ride is in previews and lots of bugs are still being worked out.  More details about size may still be coming once they work out the kinks.

I don't blame people for being unhappy that they might not be able to ride.  I would be and I'd probably gripe a little but then I'd move on.  This mechanism simply seems to have limits and that's just how it is.  Should Universal have used a different technology?  That's up for debate but they didn't.  Hopefully as they tweak the ride, it will become more and more accessible.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Planogirl said:


> Remember that this ride is in previews and lots of bugs are still being worked out.  More details about size may still be coming once they work out the kinks.
> 
> I don't blame people for being unhappy that they might not be able to ride.  I would be and I'd probably gripe a little but then I'd move on.  This mechanism simply seems to have limits and that's just how it is.*  Should Universal have used a different technology?  *That's up for debate but they didn't.  Hopefully as they tweak the ride, it will become more and more accessible.



And if they did would that technology have given us the same ride experience or worst?


----------



## Magpie

MaleficentandGoons said:


> If you are overweight you can't ride. It's not an insult nor should Universal feel they need to change anything.  It's an eyeopener to those who need to be in better health, i think.  Like i said previously FJ is my goal for this summer and it is stopping me form being a totally fatty every night
> 
> I want people to be safe and if that mean my fat butt can't ride so be it.  I would never want an accident on my conscious.
> No personal attack ( i'm overweight myself size 16) to anyone but I HATE the terms pooh sized or Shrek sized. You're overweight deal with it and stop trying to sugar coat it.



My husband particularly despises "Pooh sized".  He's sort-of okay with "Shrek sized", though.    At least Shrek has some mojo.

Our family doctor called me last fall and told me that my husbands test results came back bad, and if he didn't lose some weight, he was going to end up on blood pressure meds.  So I changed how I cook and started making lunches for him to take to work.  We also started walking every evening, and gradually my husband started adding to that by walking home from work as well.  He lost 65 lbs, his blood pressure is down, and he's looking...  really sexy, actually.  

We're going to be doing lots of travelling this summer and fall, and it's so nice to be fit and have the extra energy to do it.  And I've become kind of addicted to the walking.  It's wonderful to just spend time together, talking.  It reminds me just how much I love this guy.

Good luck with your weight-loss goals!


----------



## Dollyrar

ear_poppin said:


> Where did I say we were only going to go on the one ride? Headliners pull in crowds and revitalise the experience. It makes it worth going back to Universal or more particularly Islands which for the last 5 years has been boring as hell...and for me will remain so if we can't ride the one new experience they have added in the last ten years...but I am glad all the normal sized people can ride.



On page 2, post 27 you quoted the only part of my original post that stated this!!!!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Magpie said:


> My husband particularly despises "Pooh sized".  He's sort-of okay with "Shrek sized", though.    At least Shrek has some mojo.
> 
> Our family doctor called me last fall and told me that my husbands test results came back bad, and if he didn't lose some weight, he was going to end up on blood pressure meds.  So I changed how I cook and started making lunches for him to take to work.  We also started walking every evening, and gradually my husband started adding to that by walking home from work as well.  He lost 65 lbs, his blood pressure is down, and he's looking...  really sexy, actually.
> 
> We're going to be doing lots of travelling this summer and fall, and it's so nice to be fit and have the extra energy to do it.  And I've become kind of addicted to the walking.  It's wonderful to just spend time together, talking.  It reminds me just how much I love this guy.
> 
> Good luck with your weight-loss goals!



l'm doing my Gestational Diabetes diet.  I lost 15 lbs while PG!  And yeah walking is amazing!

Thanks and congrats on the new sexy hubby!


----------



## atricks

I just got back from today's preview.  I'm 6'3", 230lb and had no trouble (and clicks to spare) on the ride, nor saw anyone else with problems.  The original post is wrong.  If there is a limit, then it's quite a bit more than me.


----------



## Planogirl

atricks said:


> I just got back from today's preview.  I'm 6'3", 230lb and had no trouble (and clicks to spare) on the ride, nor saw anyone else with problems.  The original post is wrong.  If there is a limit, then it's quite a bit more than me.


Thanks for posting your experience!  All of this pot-stirring and fear mongering is getting very old.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> Thanks for posting your experience!  All of this pot-stirring and fear mongering is getting very old.



As is the "Universal can do no wrong" cheerleading.


----------



## Planogirl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> As is the "Universal can do no wrong" cheerleading.


In case you haven't noticed this is the Universal board and fans tend to hang out here.  Sometimes people who dislike Universal post here but from what I've seen few as consistently as yourself.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> In case you haven't noticed this is the Universal board and fans tend to hang out here.  Sometimes people who dislike Universal post here but from what I've seen few as consistently as yourself.



I love Universal.


----------



## Fractal514

I think the dismissive attitude of some of the posters is rather insulting.  

If Pete was turned away at 5'10" 230, then I will most likely be turned away at 6' 250.  

I don't need anyone on these boards telling me to lose weight, I know I should.  I don't need anyone telling me, or anyone else, that it's my own damn fault I can't ride the ride.  You have no right to judge anyone other than yourself.

I am disappointed that I won't be able to ride this ride.  I'm disappointed for myself and for others.  I think what is going to be fueling a lot of the emotion here is that this seems to be a lower than normal bar for what is considered too large to ride.  I've always considered myself chubby, but not fat.  I guess what hurts here is that it's hard to say you aren't fat when you can't get on a ride like this.  

Those of you who claim that you aren't trying to be insulting and you aren't trying to hurt anyone's feelings may not be trying, but I'm not sure you are succeeding.  Honestly, saying something like "not to be a jerk" or "I'm not trying to be offensive" is basically giving yourself a free pass to go ahead and be a jerk or say something offensive.

If folks on these boards want to come on here and commiserate about the situation, please let us do that without all the moral posturing.  We get enough of that in the real world.


----------



## tink1957

My son is 6'3", weighs 245 lbs and he rode FJ last Saturday with no problems.  My daughter & I are both size 16 and we had no problems.  I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and realize that this is a soft opening, a test period to make adjustments where they are needed and avoid mishaps and breakdowns that would really ruin our vacations.  

We spent 4 days at Universal and only rode FJ once, it was well worth it.  If we hadn't been able to ride, it wouldn't have been the end of the world as the rest of WWOHP and both parks were so much fun.


----------



## Planogirl

Fractal514 said:


> I think the dismissive attitude of some of the posters is rather insulting.
> 
> If Pete was turned away at 5'10" 230, then I will most likely be turned away at 6' 250.
> 
> I don't need anyone on these boards telling me to lose weight, I know I should.  I don't need anyone telling me, or anyone else, that it's my own damn fault I can't ride the ride.  You have no right to judge anyone other than yourself.
> 
> I am disappointed that I won't be able to ride this ride.  I'm disappointed for myself and for others.  I think what is going to be fueling a lot of the emotion here is that this seems to be a lower than normal bar for what is considered too large to ride.  I've always considered myself chubby, but not fat.  I guess what hurts here is that it's hard to say you aren't fat when you can't get on a ride like this.
> 
> Those of you who claim that you aren't trying to be insulting and you aren't trying to hurt anyone's feelings may not be trying, but I'm not sure you are succeeding.  Honestly, saying something like "not to be a jerk" or "I'm not trying to be offensive" is basically giving yourself a free pass to go ahead and be a jerk or say something offensive.
> 
> If folks on these boards want to come on here and commiserate about the situation, please let us do that without all the moral posturing.  We get enough of that in the real world.



Note the previous post:



> I just got back from today's preview. I'm 6'3", 230lb and had no trouble (and clicks to spare) on the ride, nor saw anyone else with problems. The original post is wrong. If there is a limit, then it's quite a bit more than me.


I think that this bodes well.


----------



## Clifton

That's why i'm going AFTER the opening, Won't be as bad. But hey i'd prefer DC....oh yeah, that's BEEN there.


----------



## Fractal514

Planogirl said:


> Note the previous post:
> 
> 
> I think that this bodes well.



I'm not sure I agree. I will be hopeful, as I really love Harry Potter and wouldn't mind the excuse to get another trip in to IOA to visit Spider-man, but it sounds like it's about how you carry the weight.  I fear that his height may have the weight spread better.  Mine is around my midsection, a paunch if you will, and that might not be ok.  

We'll see, it won't be the end of the world if I can't, I just won't go to Universal.  I think I would be upset if I got there and found out I couldn't ride without any indications beforehand that this would be the case. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## PrincessOp

Fractal514 said:


> I'm not sure I agree. I will be hopeful, as I really love Harry Potter and wouldn't mind the excuse to get another trip in to IOA to visit Spider-man, but it sounds like it's about how you carry the weight.  I fear that his height may have the weight spread better.  Mine is around my midsection, a paunch if you will, and that might not be ok.
> 
> We'll see, it won't be the end of the world if I can't, I just won't go to Universal.  I think I would be upset if I got there and found out I couldn't ride without any indications beforehand that this would be the case.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Fractal, I think you make an excellant point.  We are getting all this information about the unusually stringent size-restriction on FJ from THIS board, not from Universal itself.  They are not telling people at time-of-booking that a large percentage (no pun) of folks may not be able to ride the new, flagship attraction.  I think it's unrealistic to say that folks are not visiting just for this ride - many are.  I think if they can't do anything to lessen the restrictions, the only responsible thing for Universal to do is make them widely known before folks book.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

atricks said:


> I just got back from today's preview.  I'm 6'3", 230lb and had no trouble (and clicks to spare) on the ride, nor saw anyone else with problems.  The original post is wrong.  If there is a limit, then it's quite a bit more than me.



Have you ridden Sum of All Thrills at Epcot?  If so, how do the seats compare?  DH is a few inches shorter than you but about your weight - he was able to ride SOAT with no trouble.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Magpie said:


> FWIW - my husband weight been 5'10'' and 240 lbs.





Magpie said:


> he's looking...  really sexy, actually.


----------



## FINFAN

of course many are visiting JUST for this attraction, they will enjoy the other thrills, but c'mon....it is the ONLY place you can go to experience a simulated HP and Universal is banking on poeple coming based on WWOHP and then staying and spending. C/mon...the wording on the package did not include limiting the land to a time specific entrance and that is where the frustration comes in. Why offer an exclusive package at all if not to be different than the GP and on-site? Why not just sell exclusive dining ressies to 3B? Why choose the SUPERBOWL to attract people if the intent was for 2 hours? The package is based on a single land, was advertised for a single land, so it is not fair to incorporate the rest of US/IOA into the equation or tell package holders that there is more to do and get over it.


----------



## FINFAN

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> Have you ridden Sum of All Thrills at Epcot?  If so, how do the seats compare?  DH is a few inches shorter than you but about your weight - he was able to ride SOAT with no trouble.



I am not sure as I have not ridden either, but the seats are from the same manufacturer


----------



## Magpie

OrlandoUnited said:


>



You better believe it!  

Although, to be honest, I thought he was pretty hot BEFORE he lost 60+ lbs (he started off at closer to 250).  I like my men with some substance to them.  But right now I got this thing about the way he crunches his abs...


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

FINFAN said:


> I am not sure as I have not ridden either, but the seats are from the same manufacturer



Yeah, that's why I'm wondering about that comparison in particular.  DH hasn't ridden DC or Hulk, so those comparisons don't help for him.


----------



## FINFAN

I had started a thread for comparison the other day:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2477779

not sure if any info on there will help you out.....


----------



## mjohnson96

FINFAN said:


> of course many are visiting JUST for this attraction, they will enjoy the other thrills, but c'mon....it is the ONLY place you can go to experience a simulated HP and Universal is banking on poeple coming based on WWOHP and then staying and spending. C/mon...the wording on the package did not include limiting the land to a time specific entrance and that is where the frustration comes in. Why offer an exclusive package at all if not to be different than the GP and on-site? Why not just sell exclusive dining ressies to 3B? Why choose the SUPERBOWL to attract people if the intent was for 2 hours? The package is based on a single land, was advertised for a single land, so it is not fair to incorporate the rest of US/IOA into the equation or tell package holders that there is more to do and get over it.



So lets say you purchased this package for June 19th...do you still expect exclusive entrance to the area?  The package read that you get it in the morning, not all day. What if they had the grand opening on May 28th, when the package started, again do you really think that the only people allowed in would be those that bought the package?  

Maybe I'm one of the few, but I really don't spend more than 2 hours in a section of the park at US/IOA and even at WDW some areas are oh aww...move on!  DH and I like to look, take pictures, ride something, take more pictures and then go on to the next area.  I guess some really big fans would like to stay all day in the WWOHP area and never leave. 

So you bought an exclusive package...you get an extra hour in the morning to see the parks...you get breakfast at the 3 broomsticks...you get the ticket....I have an AP and an hotel only reservations....I might get the 30 minutes in the morning on the 19th and that is it!  No breakfast, no ticket, just crowds.  So yes you are getting something that the basic onsite hotel only person is not getting, and you are getting something that the just day visitor staying offsite with no package is getting.  

I guess I don't think Universal ever intended a package deal that allowed people to get into an area that was open to the GP but not allow the GP in?  Might as well go back to the old ticket system for each ride then.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

I'm going to try to go on this Friday morning, if they have it open to general public.  I'm male, 6'3, 290 pounds, with a B cup.


----------



## Burnt Toast

MaleficentandGoons said:


> And if they did would that technology have given us the same ride experience or worst?



Well, part of me wonders if they should have something like Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage has at Disneyland... the little room off to the side that allows you to basically "see" everything that you would have seen on the ride itself, without having to go into the little sub.  It's designed for people with mobility issues, weight issues, or claustrophobia.  However, it allows those folks to still experience the attraction and see everything that you would normally see (in HD) out the little portholes without putting themselves into vehicle that would make themselves feel uncomfortable.

Also, to the person that replied that "I'm glad normal-sized people can ride"... YOU could be normal-sized too.  No one is stopping you but yourself, to be honest.  It's a lot of work, but you can be normal-sized too (just do it in a healthy way and not use short-cuts because they usually fail).  Besides, with the KULA or KUWA technology that they are using and seeing it in action in person, which is the same tech as the Sum of All Thrills at Epcot... I'm not surprised they have size/height/weight restrictions.


----------



## Burnt Toast

Magpie said:


> Our family doctor called me last fall and told me that my husbands test results came back bad, and if he didn't lose some weight, he was going to end up on blood pressure meds.  So I changed how I cook and started making lunches for him to take to work.  We also started walking every evening, and gradually my husband started adding to that by walking home from work as well.  He lost 65 lbs, his blood pressure is down, and he's looking...  really sexy, actually.
> 
> We're going to be doing lots of travelling this summer and fall, and it's so nice to be fit and have the extra energy to do it.  And I've become kind of addicted to the walking.  It's wonderful to just spend time together, talking.  It reminds me just how much I love this guy.
> 
> Good luck with your weight-loss goals!



That's excellent!  Good for you and your husband!!!  Here's to much continued success in his goals!


----------



## inkkognito

Burnt Toast said:


> Well, part of me wonders if they should have something like Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage has at Disneyland... the little room off to the side that allows you to basically "see" everything that you would have seen on the ride itself, without having to go into the little sub.  It's designed for people with mobility issues, weight issues, or claustrophobia.  However, it allows those folks to still experience the attraction and see everything that you would normally see (in HD) out the little portholes without putting themselves into vehicle that would make themselves feel uncomfortable.


There is absolutely no way they could give an equivalent experience, or even close, with something like that. This isn't a happy jaunt under the sea looking for Nemo. It's an experience created by the motion and rapid transitions between screens and animatronics. You just can't get that in a room. Those who have ridden it will understand what I mean. You can't properly dumb down certain experiences and this is one of them.


----------



## famsen

So I would like to know if someone has, let's just say a large chest (DDD ), would they not be able to ride this? This hypothetical person is 5'3" and only slightly overweight for a middle-aged woman except for the large chest. Would ride attendants be strolling the line looking for large chested women and then have the nerve to tell them their chest is too big? I mean there is nothing I, er, I mean this hypothetical person can do about their chest size.


----------



## Burnt Toast

I think the problem here is that lots of people are jumping the gun too quickly.

Case in point, my friend Chris is a pretty big guy.  He's round with BROAD shoulders.  We went to Six Flags Magic Mountain and was able to do most all of the roller coasters, including Tatsu (which is scary as heck) but wasn't able to do Riddler's Revenge because he wouldn't fit in the over-the-shoulder restraint correctly.  Riddler's is a stand-up coaster, Tatsu is a flying coaster.  I'd be more afraid of Tatsu if I came close to not being clicked in more then once then I would of Riddler's.

The fact is, while a good part of the US (notice I didn't say the world) is overweight, ride builders have to account for what's safe for a majority of their riders... which is, as one person put it, "normal-sized" riders.  While some attractions like Small World or Pirates or Mansion or Spiderman can accommodate larger folks with no real added stress to the vehicle... something like a KULA/KUWA arm, that could be a LOT of stress and wear and tear on the mechanism.

Honestly though, in my opinion, I think it really has to do with the shape of the person in question and not a weight question.  I'd bet it has a lot to do with the size of the person's shoulders if anything, since that's what the over-the-shoulder restraints rest on.  You get a big broad guy with huge shoulders like my buddy Chris, he might not fit even though he can do most upside-down roller-coasters.



Fractal514 said:


> I think the dismissive attitude of some of the posters is rather insulting.
> 
> If Pete was turned away at 5'10" 230, then I will most likely be turned away at 6' 250.
> 
> I don't need anyone on these boards telling me to lose weight, I know I should.  I don't need anyone telling me, or anyone else, that it's my own damn fault I can't ride the ride.  You have no right to judge anyone other than yourself.
> 
> I am disappointed that I won't be able to ride this ride.  I'm disappointed for myself and for others.  I think what is going to be fueling a lot of the emotion here is that this seems to be a lower than normal bar for what is considered too large to ride.  I've always considered myself chubby, but not fat.  I guess what hurts here is that it's hard to say you aren't fat when you can't get on a ride like this.
> 
> Those of you who claim that you aren't trying to be insulting and you aren't trying to hurt anyone's feelings may not be trying, but I'm not sure you are succeeding.  Honestly, saying something like "not to be a jerk" or "I'm not trying to be offensive" is basically giving yourself a free pass to go ahead and be a jerk or say something offensive.
> 
> If folks on these boards want to come on here and commiserate about the situation, please let us do that without all the moral posturing.  We get enough of that in the real world.


----------



## Burnt Toast

inkkognito said:


> There is absolutely no way they could give an equivalent experience, or even close, with something like that. This isn't a happy jaunt under the sea looking for Nemo. It's an experience created by the motion and rapid transitions between screens and animatronics. You just can't get that in a room. Those who have ridden it will understand what I mean. You can't properly dumb down certain experiences and this is one of them.



I understand that... but they would be offering an alternate experience for those people who can't ride for whatever reason; small children who don't meet the height requirement, people with size-issues, claustrophobics, etc. etc.  At least there would be an option then the current option of no experience at all.

Universal's responsibility is that they use the technology that they licensed is used for an attraction that can be operated in a safe and responsible manner for a MAJORITY of their visitors.  If they feel that the technology cannot support those with size issues safely, then it's their call to make.  Even if it's a matter of having an "alternate experience" room off to the side or even see if they can utilize things like seat-belt extenders or whatever safely, then they should look into it... but if the attraction accommodates a majority of their riders safely, then they should have no obligation to try to find a jury-rigged way to to accommodate those that the ride might be unsafe for.

Who knows what the resolution will be, if there will be any, but I think people are jumping the gun here prematurely.


----------



## Magpie

Burnt Toast said:


> I understand that... but they would be offering an alternate experience for those people who can't ride for whatever reason; small children who don't meet the height requirement, people with size-issues, claustrophobics, etc. etc.  At least there would be an option then the current option of no experience at all.
> 
> Universal's responsibility is that they use the technology that they licensed is used for an attraction that can be operated in a safe and responsible manner for a MAJORITY of their visitors.  If they feel that the technology cannot support those with size issues safely, then it's their call to make.  Even if it's a matter of having an "alternate experience" room off to the side or even see if they can utilize things like seat-belt extenders or whatever safely, then they should look into it... but if the attraction accommodates a majority of their riders safely, then they should have no obligation to try to find a jury-rigged way to to accommodate those that the ride might be unsafe for.



I suspect the designers felt that the "alternate experience" was probably covered more than adequately by walking through the corridors of the castle, getting to explore the various classrooms, and see holographic Dumbledore, Harry, Hermione and Ron.



Burnt Toast said:


> Who knows what the resolution will be, if there will be any, but I think people are jumping the gun here prematurely.



I agree... plus there's a lot of rumours flying around that have no apparent basis in reality (such as women with "great tracts of land" not being able to ride).


----------



## mjohnson96

famsen said:


> So I would like to know if someone has, let's just say a large chest (DDD ), would they not be able to ride this? This hypothetical person is 5'3" and only slightly overweight for a middle-aged woman except for the large chest. Would ride attendants be strolling the line looking for large chested women and then have the nerve to tell them their chest is too big? I mean there is nothing I, er, I mean this hypothetical person can do about their chest size.



That is why I'm packing the ACE Bandages...be like hold on one moment and then wrap those babies up    I can just imagine the look on the TM's face then.  

  Hmm....maybe I'll just do that anyways now


----------



## disneyfav4ever

mjohnson96 said:


> That is why I'm packing the ACE Bandages...be like hold on one moment and then wrap those babies up    I can just imagine the look on the TM's face then.
> 
> Hmm....maybe I'll just do that anyways now


How much do you want to bet people desperate enough to ride will do this if it helps? Now that you mentioned it, it actually doesn't sound like that bad of an idea.


----------



## FINFAN

mjohnson96 said:


> So lets say you purchased this package for June 19th...do you still expect exclusive entrance to the area?  The package read that you get it in the morning, not all day. What if they had the grand opening on May 28th, when the package started, again do you really think that the only people allowed in would be those that bought the package?
> 
> Maybe I'm one of the few, but I really don't spend more than 2 hours in a section of the park at US/IOA and even at WDW some areas are oh aww...move on!  DH and I like to look, take pictures, ride something, take more pictures and then go on to the next area.  I guess some really big fans would like to stay all day in the WWOHP area and never leave.
> 
> So you bought an exclusive package...you get an extra hour in the morning to see the parks...you get breakfast at the 3 broomsticks...you get the ticket....I have an AP and an hotel only reservations....I might get the 30 minutes in the morning on the 19th and that is it!  No breakfast, no ticket, just crowds.  So yes you are getting something that the basic onsite hotel only person is not getting, and you are getting something that the just day visitor staying offsite with no package is getting.
> 
> I guess I don't think Universal ever intended a package deal that allowed people to get into an area that was open to the GP but not allow the GP in?  Might as well go back to the old ticket system for each ride then.


I am not a package holder either , room only, however, if I purchased a package that does not specify the time of day I am limited to , and THEN after the purchase that limitation is implemented, it is indeed a change not what was purchased. As far as you liking to change areas within 2 hours,, most do...but YOU are at liberty to choose WHEN in the day you are going to that area, which is of course something one would like to do on thier vacation. I am not disputing or suggessting more then the one hour early access, I am not disputing the timing of the breakfast, I am merely agreeing with the package holders that they should have the same access to the LAND that the post GO folks will have who are paying the same price for the same package, that they can access it at anytime they choose during the theme park hours. The land is functional...it is not enduring mechanical difficulties...the whole issue with closing it is becasue of  the logistics to get to DC...so to keep the GP out of WWOHP but allow them DC ( which they should get to do)the package holders have to get limited access..and as I stated weeks ago, I felt it was going to be the minority who got the burn over the majority...and the package holders are the minority.


----------



## Surroundedbyboys

If they can't accomodate everyone in the seats they have, why not have another area/room that "shows" the ride? I haven't ridden this ride but I do know there are rides that have non motion seats to allow people with back problems, pregnant, wrong size/height, etc. to at least get to see it.


----------



## lildamo

Surroundedbyboys said:


> If they can't accomodate everyone in the seats they have, why not have another area/room that "shows" the ride? I haven't ridden this ride but I do know there are rides that have non motion seats to allow people with back problems, pregnant, wrong size/height, etc. to at least get to see it.



The show building is MASSIVE -- there is no one single place that you could put non-riders that would give them any kind of effect.  I think that walking the queue is an attraction in itself as a PP mentioned and designed as the alternative experience for those who do not wish to or can't ride (and from what I've heard, it's absolutely spectacular it itself).


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

nmartin said:


> I won't have a problem with fitting on FJ and neither will anybody in my party, but I kind of feel horrible for anyone being pulled out of a line because they are to large.  How humiliating!  We also have to remember that it is a soft opening for a reason, for the purpose to work out the bugs.  Hopefully they can rectify the situation somewhat but restrictions maybe due to safety of the rider as well.  We all want to ride but if someone gets hurt they are the first to complain.  I guess what I am saying is that I can see US side and also guests in the parks complaints as well.



I agree and I hope that universal will do something about this.  Have the testing outside the ride before the line.  You are practically right before the end when they pull you out.  I was horrified when they were doing this, especially after you think you're at the end of the line and ready to get on.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

famsen said:


> So I would like to know if someone has, let's just say a large chest (DDD ), would they not be able to ride this? This hypothetical person is 5'3" and only slightly overweight for a middle-aged woman except for the large chest. *Would ride attendants be strolling the line looking for large chested women *and then have the nerve to tell them their chest is too big? I mean there is nothing I, er, I mean this hypothetical person can do about their chest size.



Where does one go to apply for this job. Heck, they wouldn't even have to pay me!


----------



## Planogirl

stpetedisneydad said:


> Where does one go to apply for this job. Heck, they wouldn't even have to pay me!


----------



## bumbershoot

Magpie said:


> You better believe it!
> 
> Although, to be honest, I thought he was pretty hot BEFORE he lost 60+ lbs (he started off at closer to 250).  I like my men with some substance to them.  But right now I got this thing about the way he crunches his abs...



Congrats to your hubby (and you, wink wink nudge nudge (since you made the huge tracts of land comment elsewhere I bet you'll get that))!  

DH is 5'10"/11" and was around 240ish when we met, and obviously I found that to be quite attractive!  He was a football player in HS, is a tae kwon do black belt, and if he were Japanese instead of Korean, his mom would probably have sent him off to a sumo stable, that's the sort of muscular build he has.

I'm hoping that FJ is going to give him the burst of motivation he needs; I think just doing Pilates will help...  He works his rear off to lose this extra weight, but since a pituitary tumor is the cause of the extremely slooooow weight loss (and might have been the cause of the gain to begin with, though his docs were so busy just judging him instead of running the tests he was asking for for THREE YEARS, we don't know), it's very difficult.


----------



## Magpie

bumbershoot said:


> Congrats to your hubby (and you, wink wink nudge nudge (since you made the huge tracts of land comment elsewhere I bet you'll get that))!



 



bumbershoot said:


> DH is 5'10"/11" and was around 240ish when we met, and obviously I found that to be quite attractive!  He was a football player in HS, is a tae kwon do black belt, and if he were Japanese instead of Korean, his mom would probably have sent him off to a sumo stable, that's the sort of muscular build he has.



I read this bit to my husband, who said something about "hara," which I think is some kind of sumo reference.    My guy has done kung fu and aikido for years, but he's too busy with work these days.



bumbershoot said:


> I'm hoping that FJ is going to give him the burst of motivation he needs; I think just doing Pilates will help...  He works his rear off to lose this extra weight, but since a pituitary tumor is the cause of the extremely slooooow weight loss (and might have been the cause of the gain to begin with, though his docs were so busy just judging him instead of running the tests he was asking for for THREE YEARS, we don't know), it's very difficult.



I'm sorry, that really rough.    I hope the docs were able to treat him, finally!

And good luck with the weight loss!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

mommyarewegoingback said:


> I agree and I hope that universal will do something about this.  Have the testing outside the ride before the line.  You are practically right before the end when they pull you out.  I was horrified when they were doing this, especially after you think you're at the end of the line and ready to get on.


There is a test seat out front. All rides with "cramped" seating or OTS restraints have them: Hulk, Doom, Ripsaw, Dragons, Forbidden Journey, ROTM, Rockit.

It is encouraged (but not required) to use the test seats if you're tall/big. It saves a lot of potential embarrassment. Also, the TM out front may be able to encourage you on how to fit in the seat if you're using improper posture. This last statement is VERY common at ROTM and Ripsaw Falls.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> Try telling that to a Universal Guest Relatons Host. Its already starting for them and things dont officially open untill June 18th. BTW telling someone who spent $2,000 on a vacation to see a new attraction,  "If you dont like it go on a Diet"



not to mention it isn't only weight, it is also height..  cannot cut off your feet to shrink yourself...they have this height boo-boo on R3 as well


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

atricks said:


> I just got back from today's preview.  I'm 6'3", 230lb and had no trouble (and clicks to spare) on the ride, nor saw anyone else with problems.  The original post is wrong.  If there is a limit, then it's quite a bit more than me.



What about 5'10 and 230...thats the people who are having trouble


----------



## Zip-a-dee-dude-da

Fractal514 said:


> I think the dismissive attitude of some of the posters is rather insulting.
> 
> If Pete was turned away at 5'10" 230, then I will most likely be turned away at 6' 250.
> 
> I don't need anyone on these boards telling me to lose weight, I know I should.  I don't need anyone telling me, or anyone else, that it's my own damn fault I can't ride the ride.  You have no right to judge anyone other than yourself.
> 
> I am disappointed that I won't be able to ride this ride.  I'm disappointed for myself and for others.  I think what is going to be fueling a lot of the emotion here is that this seems to be a lower than normal bar for what is considered too large to ride.  I've always considered myself chubby, but not fat.  I guess what hurts here is that it's hard to say you aren't fat when you can't get on a ride like this.
> 
> Those of you who claim that you aren't trying to be insulting and you aren't trying to hurt anyone's feelings may not be trying, but I'm not sure you are succeeding.  Honestly, saying something like "not to be a jerk" or "I'm not trying to be offensive" is basically giving yourself a free pass to go ahead and be a jerk or say something offensive.
> 
> If folks on these boards want to come on here and commiserate about the situation, please let us do that without all the moral posturing.  We get enough of that in the real world.



WOW very well said.......Thank You


----------



## yaytezIOA

I am 6'0 and 250lbs. Not a very muscular chest, but a fat belly. I'm a FATTIE. I said the word fattie...report me! Whiners.  Anyway, I'm a fattie and I rode it just fine. It goes on your chest. Bigger than 52 inches and you won't be able to ride. Now if you're like my ex-wife and your belly goes into your chest...that could be a problem. It basically goes like this. If you can fit into hulk, dragons and other B&M coasters without the "modified seating" (fat seats) you can fit into FJ.
And for the record, Universal is selling this as the biggest thing since Disney...to hard core disney fans. And Pete didn't like it...owner of THE biggest disney fan site was invited by Universal...and he didn't like it. #epicfail universal


----------



## Planogirl

I was going to avoid these arguments and I didn't.  Oops!

I'm quoted and I can't help that but I refuse to argue any more for good or bad.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Planogirl said:


> Pete tends to be hard on the places he goes to if you listen to all the blogs.  Check it out, it's true.  Which is fine, he's certainly entitled to his opinion like everyone else.



That's not true at all. Pete was actually VERY complimentary about WWoHP. He said the FJ queue was the best queue he had ever seen. He's FAIR. He has thousands of people who trust his opinion, and he's not going to promise them an experience that doesn't exist.


----------



## Magpie

yaytezIOA said:


> I am 6'0 and 250lbs. Not a very muscular chest, but a fat belly. I'm a FATTIE. I said the word fattie...report me! Whiners.  Anyway, I'm a fattie and I rode it just fine. It goes on your chest. Bigger than 52 inches and you won't be able to ride. Now if you're like my ex-wife and your belly goes into your chest...that could be a problem. It basically goes like this. If you can fit into hulk, dragons and other B&M coasters without the "modified seating" (fat seats) you can fit into FJ.
> And for the record, Universal is selling this as the biggest thing since Disney...to hard core disney fans. And Pete didn't like it...owner of THE biggest disney fan site was invited by Universal...and he didn't like it. #epicfail universal



Glad to hear you were able to ride!  

Question - where did you get the 52 inch chest limit from?


----------



## yaytezIOA

Magpie said:


> Glad to hear you were able to ride!
> 
> Question - where did you get the 52 inch chest limit from?



It's pretty much the limit on B&M coasters. "Riders with chest sizes greater than 52 inches may not be able to ride..etc."


----------



## donaldduck352

yaytezIOA said:


> I am 6'0 and 250lbs. Not a very muscular chest, but a fat belly. I'm a FATTIE. I said the word fattie...report me! Whiners.  Anyway, I'm a fattie and I rode it just fine. It goes on your chest. Bigger than 52 inches and you won't be able to ride. Now if you're like my ex-wife and your belly goes into your chest...that could be a problem. It basically goes like this. If you can fit into hulk, dragons and other B&M coasters without the "modified seating" (fat seats) you can fit into FJ.
> And for the record, Universal is selling this as the biggest thing since Disney...to hard core disney fans. And Pete didn't like it...owner of THE biggest disney fan site was invited by Universal...and he didn't like it. #epicfail universal



*I'm simular in size.5'10 with a belly(I'm a FATTY also,I love my beer and food) tipping the scales at 255lbs. But you could'nt tell by looking at me.My shoulders across are almost 48inches.Not around,just from one shoulder to the other.Short legged and very large torso.I never had a problem at any ride Uni threw at me.Yes sometimes tight,but fit anyway always in the larger seats.

I just want to say yaytez is just we don't fit in the SIZE that other POSTERS think is normal will not spoil my day at all!!


Do I worry if I ride FJ?No...Too many people are putting things outhere that they have no clue about..

Yes you may fit,but that person wont.How do yo really know?

In all honesty,I think Pete has too much pixie dust blinders on..imo*


----------



## Slacking

yaytezIOA said:


> I am 6'0 and 250lbs. Not a very muscular chest, but a fat belly. I'm a FATTIE. I said the word fattie...report me! Whiners.  Anyway, I'm a fattie and I rode it just fine. It goes on your chest. Bigger than 52 inches and you won't be able to ride. Now if you're like my ex-wife and your belly goes into your chest...that could be a problem. It basically goes like this. If you can fit into hulk, dragons and other B&M coasters without the "modified seating" (fat seats) you can fit into FJ.
> And for the record, Universal is selling this as the biggest thing since Disney...to hard core disney fans. And Pete didn't like it...owner of THE biggest disney fan site was invited by Universal...and he didn't like it. #epicfail universal



Yaytez, that definitely makes me feel a bit better about my chances at riding, but I'm going in with the expectation I won't fit so I won't be too disappointed if I don't.  I guess I'll just have to eat a few less burgers in the next few months, lol!


----------



## nefer

atricks said:


> I just got back from today's preview.  I'm 6'3", 230lb and had no trouble (and clicks to spare) on the ride, nor saw anyone else with problems.  The original post is wrong.  If there is a limit, then it's quite a bit more than me.



Thanks for posting this! I haven't made it to the end of this thread, but am very relieved to hear you didn't have any problems! My bro is 6'1'' and your weight, and I was very worried about him. My mind is slightly at ease now


----------



## bubba's mom

Magpie said:


> My husband particularly despises "Pooh sized".  He's sort-of okay with "Shrek sized", though.    At least Shrek has some mojo.
> 
> Our family doctor called me last fall and told me that my husbands test results came back bad, and if he didn't lose some weight, he was going to end up on blood pressure meds.  So I changed how I cook and started making lunches for him to take to work.  We also started walking every evening, and gradually my husband started adding to that by walking home from work as well.  He lost 65 lbs, his blood pressure is down, and he's looking...  really sexy, actually.



Kudos to you and your DH.  Sadly, bad news from the doc was his motivation...but good for him!   And really, that's all it is.  ANY type of activity..even just walking.  Make little changes in your food and wa-lah...you're dropping weight. 



Fractal514 said:


> I think the dismissive attitude of some of the posters is rather insulting......
> 
> ....If folks on these boards want to come on here and commiserate about the situation, please let us do that without all the moral posturing.  We get enough of that in the real world.



Ever think of it from our point of view?  We read about "Shrek" size people complaining why Universal didn't accommodate them? and complain they can't ride, etc.... First, it wasn't Universal who designed the ride...why blame them?  They designed an experience and told the designer what they wanted.  I understand for the sake of safety and what the ride mechanisms can accommodate and such....but, for the people who DO fit with no problem, WE get tired of hearing it just as overweight people get tired of hearing it.  kwim?



Fractal514 said:


> .... it sounds like it's about how you carry the weight.



exactly what it sounds like.  Just like any other ride...depends where you are carrying your weight.   You don't know if you fit till you try.



PrincessOp said:


> Fractal, I think you make an excellant point.  We are getting all this information about the unusually stringent size-restriction on FJ from THIS board, not from Universal itself.  *They are not telling people at time-of-booking that a large percentage (no pun) of folks may not be able to ride the new, flagship attraction.*  I think it's unrealistic to say that folks are not visiting just for this ride - many are.  I think if they can't do anything to lessen the restrictions, the only responsible thing for Universal to do is make them widely known before folks book.



What are they going to do?  Ask you your weight?  Are they going to tell you the restrictions for EVERY ride there?  Like you said, read this board, or any other board...there is tons of info out there on the internet.  If you are going to spend some bux for a vacation, do some research and find out for yourself.  Don't rely on Universal to voluntarily tell you the restrictions for the rides.



FINFAN said:


> Why choose the SUPERBOWL to attract people if the intent was for 2 hours? The package is based on a single land, was advertised for a single land, so it is not fair to incorporate the rest of US/IOA into the equation or tell package holders that there is more to do and get over it.



Well...there IS more to do.  They advertised at SuperBowl simply because of the ratings the SuperBowl gets.  Why toss a commercial out there during prime time when they KNOW millions watch the SuperBowl?  Their timing was genius imo.  I'm sure they didn't advertise 2 hrs at the time because Universal itself wasn't expecting what's happened.  I truly believe they did intend to be open by May...but the delay w/ FJ pushed GO back.  But, that's a whole 'nother subject that I'm not even getting involved in.



FINFAN said:


> I am not sure as I have not ridden either, but the seats are from the same manufacturer



key word here ^ "maufacturer"...not "Universal"


----------



## La2kw

Lou Holtz said:


> Its not a disaster. They made the ride to the specifications that were necessary. Its not a personal attack. If someone doesn't fit the specifications, in 90% of the cases, there is something they can do about that!



Really?  How does one make themselves shorter?


----------



## Magpie

La2kw said:


> Really?  How does one make themselves shorter?



Given that folks who are 6'3'' have ridden without any problem, I have a feeling the percentage of people too tall to ride is probably quite small.

Actually, I just looked it up on Google:



> There's an applet called Height Analyzer at
> http://www.shortsupport.org/Research/analyzer.html.
> 
> that uses data from a 1994 survey.
> 
> According to the Height Analyzer, the percentage of men taller
> than 6'4" is 0.5%.


----------



## Mad Hattered

La2kw said:


> Really?  How does one make themselves shorter?



Seriously?

http://www.surgery.com/procedure/leg-lengthening-shortening/aftercare

Losing weight sounds way less painful and expensive!


----------



## seadd67

I am a Big guy(ok at the waist, I am actually 5'9) at about roughly 260#. I was able to go On the Hulk,Dueling Draggons, tight ya, a little, but fit all the same. I am a bit worried not being able to fit,not because of the ride It self, but not being able to ride with my DS. Now If I find out I can not! no big deal I will walk with my DS up there then let him go on and wait for him at the end. Its not US job to make rides to fit us,It would be nice If they made It a little more accomdating but i will enjoy It all together. I am very confedent that US will do everything they can to make every one happy( and just maybe by the 10th of july)


----------



## FINFAN

bubba's mom said:


> Kudos to you and your DH.  Sadly, bad news from the doc was his motivation...but good for him!   And really, that's all it is.  ANY type of activity..even just walking.  Make little changes in your food and wa-lah...you're dropping weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever think of it from our point of view?  We read about "Shrek" size people complaining why Universal didn't accommodate them? and complain they can't ride, etc.... First, it wasn't Universal who designed the ride...why blame them?  They designed an experience and told the designer what they wanted.  I understand for the sake of safety and what the ride mechanisms can accommodate and such....but, for the people who DO fit with no problem, WE get tired of hearing it just as overweight people get tired of hearing it.  kwim?
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what it sounds like.  Just like any other ride...depends where you are carrying your weight.   You don't know if you fit till you try.
> 
> 
> 
> What are they going to do?  Ask you your weight?  Are they going to tell you the restrictions for EVERY ride there?  Like you said, read this board, or any other board...there is tons of info out there on the internet.  If you are going to spend some bux for a vacation, do some research and find out for yourself.  Don't rely on Universal to voluntarily tell you the restrictions for the rides.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...there IS more to do.  They advertised at SuperBowl simply because of the ratings the SuperBowl gets.  Why toss a commercial out there during prime time when they KNOW millions watch the SuperBowl?  Their timing was genius imo.  I'm sure they didn't advertise 2 hrs at the time because Universal itself wasn't expecting what's happened.  I truly believe they did intend to be open by May...but the delay w/ FJ pushed GO back.  But, that's a whole 'nother subject that I'm not even getting involved in.
> 
> 
> 
> key word here ^ "maufacturer"...not "Universal"[/QUOTE
> 
> Right, but to be honest, I searched it out in hindsight, AFTER I read the size issues happening(  to the boards and awesome DISer's who took the time to post). In all the theme parks we have attended( and there have been a LOT, WDW, SW, BG,USO, 6-flags(4 of them),Cedar Point) my  6'3" DH has never been unable to fit on any ride, ever. Sohonestly, I assumed he would fit , and he may...but a flag was raised to me once a guest was posting  that height is not allowed and judging the heights/weights is at the discretion of the TM. NOW we know to analyze every new ride, but to be fair, this one is unique in it's design and new to the senstivity of weight distribution and height apparently.Universal AND guests are learning as they go along.
> 
> 
> Thank you pointing out that you think Universal itself wasn't expecting what happened...I think that is what the package holders would like to hear ( again, I am not a package holder)that Uni goofed, there is a delay and the packages that were sold are indeed not the same length of time value of WWOHP LAND access time, not FJ only time...but access to the land. Posts from current folks say it is fine, that tey can see everything even withthe GP allowed, so for the package holders I hope that is true, but it is unsettling to be wondering what will happen when they have already handed over their $. Uni should have NEVER offered a package until AFTER they had seen what they were up against. They are not a new theme park, they know what can go wrong ( RRR ) The package was premature and when a company goofs, they should own up to it. It would go along way, I think, to the package holders if the Customer Service was more informative and that part IS in Univerals corner.
> Uni tried to make ammends with the Grad Night kids as they had been told they would see WWOHP but it was no where near ready, so they were given a 1 day pass to return...that is great for the locals...and they are given a 2nd chance, those who traveled any distance are not going to have that option..nor as far as I know, was a replacement package offered to them..maybe it was, I have no idea. Anyway , the whole thing is unfortunate and hoping that everyones trips are a blast overall.


----------



## Magpie

FINFAN said:


> Right, but to be honest, I searched it out in hindsight, AFTER I read the size issues happening(  to the boards and awesome DISer's who took the time to post). In all the theme parks we have attended( and there have been a LOT, WDW, SW, BG,USO, 6-flags(4 of them),Cedar Point) my  6'3" DH has never been unable to fit on any ride, ever. Sohonestly, I assumed he would fit , and he may...but a flag was raised to me once a guest was posting  that height is not allowed and judging the heights/weights is at the discretion of the TM. NOW we know to analyze every new ride, but to be fair, this one is unique in it's design and new to the senstivity of weight distribution and height apparently.Universal AND guests are learning as they go along.



Based on all the 6'3'' folks posting that they've ridden, I'm assuming Preds must have been inadvertently mistaken when he posted that 6'3'' wouldn't be allowed to ride.  Everyone else who's said this seems to be going off of what they've heard from other people (who heard it from someone else).

So odds are your husband will be just fine to ride, especially if he's fit into every other ride he's ever tried.

For that matter...

Other than Preds' post (and people repeating what other folks have said), do we have any other confirmation that the outside test seat is different from the inside test seat?  From photos they appear identical...  If it's a matter of guests squishing themselves into the seat and pulling down on the locking bar in a way that isn't allowed, then perhaps better signage is needed or a TM posted nearby could help clarify things.


----------



## Planogirl

It almost sounds like the weight restrictions have eased a bit over the first few days.  Pete Werner said he couldn't ride either and he's under 6 ft.  I haven't heard of anyone else at that height not being able to ride.

I wonder if Universal is still clarifying the limits and will let those be known before grand opening?


----------



## Magpie

Planogirl said:


> It almost sounds like the weight restrictions have eased a bit over the first few days.  Pete Werner said he couldn't ride either and he's under 6 ft.  I haven't heard of anyone else at that height not being able to ride.
> 
> I wonder if Universal is still clarifying the limits and will let those be known before grand opening?



Pete said that he couldn't fit into the test seat outside the FJ.  He decided not to try to ride, based on that.


----------



## Graciesmom77

Magpie said:


> You better believe it!
> 
> Although, to be honest, I thought he was pretty hot BEFORE he lost 60+ lbs (he started off at closer to 250).  I like my men with some substance to them.  But right now I got this thing about the way he crunches his abs...



That is so sweet!     I have been trying to lose weight and can't wait to have my hubby tell a difference!


----------



## Planogirl

Magpie said:


> Pete said that he couldn't fit into the test seat outside the FJ.  He decided not to try to ride, based on that.


I wasn't aware that it was the test seat.  He did tour the queue so it's good that everyone can do that.  I hope that there is eventually a way to go through the queue without being in line.


----------



## Magpie

Graciesmom77 said:


> That is so sweet!     I have been trying to lose weight and can't wait to have my hubby tell a difference!



What really made me sit up and take notice was when my husband dug his old suits out of the suitcases in the basement, and bought some new shirts.  They fit him completely differently from his old clothes.

So I bet your husband will notice when you get down to a new clothing size, and wear something he hasn't seen you in before (or hasn't seen you in for years, anyway).

Good luck!


----------



## Planogirl

Graciesmom77 said:


> That is so sweet!     I have been trying to lose weight and can't wait to have my hubby tell a difference!


I've been in diet mode myself for about 8 months now so I can relate.  I've lost about 30 lbs and my DH definitely noticed.    People noticing helps keep me on track.  

Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Magpie said:


> What really made me sit up and take notice was when my husband dug his old suits out of the suitcases in the basement, and bought some new shirts.  They fit him completely differently from his old clothes.
> 
> So I bet your husband will notice when you get down to a new clothing size, and wear something he hasn't seen you in before (or hasn't seen you in for years, anyway).
> 
> Good luck!



My hubby has been out of town for about a year, and I have lost almost 40 pounds, though I still have a long way to go. I can't wait to keep losing!

To the people who keep saying, its your own fault your fat, that helps no one, does nothing but make people feel badly about themselves and feel discouraged. It's just not a nice thing to say. Most overweight people aren't going around blaming others for their weight, so your comments are really nothing more than being needlessly rude.

I am very nervous about FJ. Its my dream to go on it, but also now a huge fear. Though I know people see me and go, oh, shes fat, I don't try and flaunt my weight and go out of my way to try and stay in the background of things so I don't cause unneeded attention to myself. I am very nervous about seeing if I can fit. It seems like some people on another thread were saying that they fit in the test seats and were still pulled out of line and told they couldn't ride. I am so nervous!


----------



## damo

Graciesmom77 said:


> To the people who keep saying, its your own fault your fat, that helps no one, does nothing but make people feel badly about themselves and feel discouraged. It's just not a nice thing to say. Most overweight people aren't going around blaming others for their weight, so your comments are really nothing more than being needlessly rude.
> 
> I am very nervous about FJ. Its my dream to go on it, but also now a huge fear. Though I know people see me and go, oh, shes fat, I don't try and flaunt my weight and go out of my way to try and stay in the background of things so I don't cause unneeded attention to myself. I am very nervous about seeing if I can fit. It seems like some people on another thread were saying that they fit in the test seats and were still pulled out of line and told they couldn't ride. I am so nervous!



So many of the people who may not be able to ride because of their size make things very negative here by bashing Universal.  Of course that is going to cause a backlashing.  They may not be blaming others for their weight but they definitely are blaming Universal for them not being able to ride.  Most people are saying that  the blame is unwarranted and many times, unavoidable.  

There are lots of people who can't ride this ride due to reasons other than their size.  They are not blaming Universal for making a ride that cannot accommodate them.


----------



## Burnt Toast

Magpie said:


> I suspect the designers felt that the "alternate experience" was probably covered more than adequately by walking through the corridors of the castle, getting to explore the various classrooms, and see holographic Dumbledore, Harry, Hermione and Ron.



True... that queue is amazing from the videos I've seen.  I haven't been able to make it down over there yet, was going to do it this morning but I overslept and wasn't sure how long they'd have it open.  Glad to see the general public was let in as early as 845am this morning.

Tomorrow I'm getting the EVO, but rumors on #potterwatch says that they might not open to the public tomorrow... as the public is only being let in due to the small number of hotel package/on-site Guests coming in.  On a Friday morning though they might have enough people for it and decide not to let the general public in.


----------



## Magpie

Graciesmom77 said:


> My hubby has been out of town for about a year, and I have lost almost 40 pounds, though I still have a long way to go. I can't wait to keep losing!
> 
> To the people who keep saying, its your own fault your fat, that helps no one, does nothing but make people feel badly about themselves and feel discouraged. It's just not a nice thing to say. Most overweight people aren't going around blaming others for their weight, so your comments are really nothing more than being needlessly rude.
> 
> I am very nervous about FJ. Its my dream to go on it, but also now a huge fear. Though I know people see me and go, oh, shes fat, I don't try and flaunt my weight and go out of my way to try and stay in the background of things so I don't cause unneeded attention to myself. I am very nervous about seeing if I can fit. It seems like some people on another thread were saying that they fit in the test seats and were still pulled out of line and told they couldn't ride. I am so nervous!



As far as I can tell, only one person actually said that - the other people are just saying they heard that was the case.  There's a rumour going around that the seats outside are different from the ones inside, but I haven't read any confirmation of that, and in photos they seem identical.  There may be some discrepancy because it's one thing to pull down the bar yourself, and quite another thing to have to sit there and let the bar come down automatically.  That's my best guess, anyway...

At least one self-described "fattie", 6', 250lbs, with a belly, reported he was able to ride without difficulty.  

My best friend often makes the comment that you can't ask someone to give up eating without giving them something else to enjoy just as much.  It's just not fair, otherwise.  For my husband, what has made the biggest difference is me learning how to cook meals that are tasty, substantial, and yet still low-calorie and low-fat.  I can't hand him a plate that's half-empty, he'll just raid the fridge after dinner!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> So many of the people who may not be able to ride because of their size make things very negative here by bashing Universal.  Of course that is going to cause a backlashing.  They may not be blaming others for their weight but they definitely are blaming Universal for them not being able to ride.  Most people are saying that  the blame is unwarranted and many times, unavoidable.
> 
> There are lots of people who can't ride this ride due to reasons other than their size.  They are not blaming Universal for making a ride that cannot accommodate them.



Very well said.  Exactly.

To those who are trying to lose weight...here's a tip I read in a book...and, it even made me stop and think....

"If it didn't have a mother, and didn't come from the ground, you shouldn't be putting it in your mouth."

I was like "wow.  she's right" 

If it's white, it ain't right.  And if it's green, you're eating lean.

I wish nothing but success for those trying....stay positive and it WILL happen for you.


----------



## FINFAN

Magpie said:


> Based on all the 6'3'' folks posting that they've ridden, I'm assuming Preds must have been inadvertently mistaken when he posted that 6'3'' wouldn't be allowed to ride.  Everyone else who's said this seems to be going off of what they've heard from other people (who heard it from someone else).
> 
> So odds are your husband will be just fine to ride, especially if he's fit into every other ride he's ever tried.
> 
> For that matter...
> 
> Other than Preds' post (and people repeating what other folks have said), do we have any other confirmation that the outside test seat is different from the inside test seat?  From photos they appear identical...  If it's a matter of guests squishing themselves into the seat and pulling down on the locking bar in a way that isn't allowed, then perhaps better signage is needed or a TM posted nearby could help clarify things.



I have not seen a post about the test seat locations, I did ask Pred's about that, but did not hear back ( no biggie, the guys was on vaca) anyway, as far as I know there is just the trest seat outside, unless near the loading zone maybe there is another? That's how his explanation sounded to me, but who knows. I'm more worried about my thighs... not the slimmest things out there. I am 5"9 and 145, but my thighs...uggghhhhhhh, and it looks like the bar is low. It also looks like the seat dips down so your behind is further back, supporting the thighs more...so if that is the case, perhaps it will be more near my kees at the bar, which wouls be a good thing...IF we get on!


----------



## bubba's mom

FINFAN said:


> I am 5"9 and 145...



I wouldn't worry...I'm sure you'll fit.  I'm 5' 9" and used to be 145...and I fit on everything when I was that weight.


----------



## foreUT

This is one of those times I really feel sorry for the Universal guest relations employees.


----------



## cieslack

The test seats are outside the castle and I have always seen at least one TM standing nearby.  I seriously doubt that the seats are not the dame as the ride.  There would be no point.


----------



## DOOM1001

Just how much smaller are the seats on FJ compared to coasters like Hulk or Dragon Challenge.I'm 5'9 and 205 and have never had an issue on any ride ever,even on Intamin coasters like Millenium force,I know I probably will have no problem but if I were to go with my cousin who's about 5"11 and 240 I'm worried he might have an issue.


----------



## MWS94Rock

Before I start off on my viewpoint, I'd like to state that I have not been to the new Harry Potter island as my trip is planned for early July.  Therefore, I don't know what the seats or ride is like.

With that being said, it is dissappointing to see that there are people who are not able to fit into the seats.  I've been on rides such as the Hulk where someone was asked off of the first row and to wait for the next train and go on the "big seats" row.  I've also been on the Mummy where people where told to get off and ask to wait in the child swap area until the members in their party returned.  I feel terrible for them and can only imagine what they feel when told that.  I can only hope that it might just be a wake up call to make a life changing decision (unless it isn't in their control).

Unfortunately when you are dealing with sophisticated rides such as these, and I'm sure the harry potter ride is much more sophisticated (compared to the Hulk and mummy), safety is the biggest concern for everyone involved in creating the ride.  When the Universal Creative team is designing and creating the ride, they have to make the ride fit to the guest...not the guest fit into the ride.  Perhaps with testing they found that bigger seats, bigger constraints, different types of ride vehicles, etc . caused to much of a safety hazard or technical difficulties for whatever reason.  

I'm sure there is much more involved in this than what I have just stated but lets take a look at fighter aircraft real quick.  There are many kids who grow up who want to be fighter pilots (just like there are many people who want to go to Harry Potter Land and ride his ride) and spend their whole lifes studying hard in order to go to pilot training (just like many people are saving their hard earned money to go on a Universal/Disney vacation).  Unfortunately there are many ways to get yourself disqualified (color blindness, bad eyesight, being to tall, and having a bad sitting height).  Fortunately there are other aircraft such as the cargo planes that allow for the taller people or who have abnormal sitting heights (I'm not sure on the rules of color blindness or eyesight).  While those kids who dream of flying fighters, they can still live the dream of flying by piloting a different aircraft.  The point I'm trying to make is just because you can't ride the harry potter ride doesn't mean you can't enjoy your vacation.  You still have the shops, the newly themed dueling dragons ride, and the newly themed flying unicorn ride.  You also can enjoy yourself at the park next door with the new but plagued RRR.


----------



## Planogirl

I remember reading a rumor about bigger seats possibly being added here and there at a later date.  I wonder if there is anything to that?


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I am one person who couldn't fit. I am 5ft 6in and o nly 225 lbs. But weight is in belly and butt. DH has belly and no butt. He fit fine and is 5ft 7in.

It looked like no general public was being allowed in. Saw several turned away. Iam going back tomm/


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Oops. Sorry. 4 typos.  Not used 2 this new Droid 
..


----------



## Graciesmom77

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I am one person who couldn't fit. I am 5ft 6in and o nly 225 lbs. But weight is in belly and butt. DH has belly and no butt. He fit fine and is 5ft 7in.
> 
> It looked like no general public was being allowed in. Saw several turned away. Iam going back tomm/



How did the TM's handle it?


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

Went to the soft opening this morning and figured I might as well post this picture of the actual loading platform and ride vehicle here.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Very professional 
 They asked me 2 step out . Once in the child swap area he explained that I wasn't fitting properly and would not be able 2 ride. I did barely fit in the test seat just before the ride. He apologized and said I could wait in child swap area or gift shop. I chose gift shop. LOL


I did not feel uncomfortable during it but my DH said he felt bad for me. By the way, the rest of the family loved it.


----------



## CLPClarinet

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Very professional
> They asked me 2 step out . Once in the child swap area he explained that I wasn't fitting properly and would not be able 2 ride. I did barely fit in the test seat just before the ride. He apologized and said I could wait in child swap area or gift shop. I chose gift shop. LOL
> 
> 
> I did not feel uncomfortable during it but my DH said he felt bad for me. By the way, the rest of the family loved it.



I'm glad they handled it well today and they didn't offend you. If it's not rude to ask, what pant size are you? I'm around a 15/16. Smaller chest area.


----------



## serinlea

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Very professional
> They asked me 2 step out . Once in the child swap area he explained that I wasn't fitting properly and would not be able 2 ride. I did barely fit in the test seat just before the ride. He apologized and said I could wait in child swap area or gift shop. I chose gift shop. LOL
> 
> 
> I did not feel uncomfortable during it but my DH said he felt bad for me. By the way, the rest of the family loved it.





CLPClarinet said:


> I'm glad they handled it well today and they didn't offend you. If it's not rude to ask, what pant size are you? I'm around a 15/16. Smaller chest area.



I'd be curious to know as well GSBF (again not if it's uncomfortable for you though).  I'm your height and about 10 pounds lighter than you, but WAY hourglassy...big chest, little waist, big 'ol butt!  Wondering if my size 20 pants are going to do me in!


----------



## OrlandoUnited

OrlandoUnited said:


> I'm going to try to go on this Friday morning, if they have it open to general public.  I'm male, 6'3, 290 pounds, with a B cup.



As an update - I was denied this morning.  It made me feel horrible about myself for the rest of the day.

I was offered to alternative of "Dragon Challenge is currently open and has alternative seating for larger sizes"

I took the survey on the way out and reamed them on it.  Then I went on Jurassic Park, Spider-Man, Hulk (in regular seat), Rockit, and the Mummy with no problems at all.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

OrlandoUnited said:


> As an update - I was denied this morning.  It made me feel horrible about myself for the rest of the day.
> 
> I was offered to alternative of "Dragon Challenge is currently open and has alternative seating for larger sizes"
> 
> I took the survey on the way out and reamed them on it.  Then I went on Jurassic Park, Spider-Man, Hulk (in regular seat), Rockit, and the Mummy with no problems at all.



Sorry you had such a hard time, OrlandoUnited. Please don't feel horrible about yourself just because Universal/IoA was shortsighted/sucky. I hope you had fun on the other rides.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Sorry you had such a hard time, OrlandoUnited. Please don't feel horrible about yourself just because Universal/IoA was shortsighted/sucky. I hope you had fun on the other rides.



I love the parks and usually will defend Universal..I haven't been to Disney in 7 years, but man...This actually irritated me.  The seats shouldn't be any different than the coaster restrictions.  Like I mentioned, I fit in the regular seats fine.  3 clicks down, even.

( I also weighed myself this morning and I'm actually not 290 anymore, around 260).  I should also mention I have a looong torso...I only wear size 30 length jeans.  My belly isn't exceptionally big either, I wear a size 38 waist.  Size 2xl shirt...wide shoulders I guess.

But yeah, they'll stop you if they see you outside, bring you over to the test seat, ask if they can push the seat down, then *bing*.  Red light.  "No fatties please, the butterbeer cart is over there"

I filled out the survey and if anyone else here doesn't fit and gets the opportunity to fill it out, make sure you do.  I had a talk with one of the TM managers handling the surveys and he said they're having a hard enough time to get people to fill out the survey, so if we have issues we need to make it known to them.  This is the most direct way to do it, because they probably don't care about us b!tching on the internet.


----------



## bouncy54

OrlandoUnited said:


> I love the parks and usually will defend Universal..I haven't been to Disney in 7 years, but man...This actually irritated me.  The seats shouldn't be any different than the coaster restrictions.  Like I mentioned, I fit in the regular seats fine.  3 clicks down, even.
> 
> ( I also weighed myself this morning and I'm actually not 290 anymore, around 260).  I should also mention I have a looong torso...I only wear size 30 length jeans.  My belly isn't exceptionally big either, I wear a size 38 waist.  Size 2xl shirt...wide shoulders I guess.
> 
> But yeah, they'll stop you if they see you outside, bring you over to the test seat, ask if they can push the seat down, then *bing*.  Red light.  "No fatties please, the butterbeer cart is over there"
> 
> I filled out the survey and if anyone else here doesn't fit and gets the opportunity to fill it out, make sure you do.  I had a talk with one of the TM managers handling the surveys and he said they're having a hard enough time to get people to fill out the survey, so if we have issues we need to make it known to them.  This is the most direct way to do it, because they probably don't care about us b!tching on the internet.



If you don't mind my asking...Where did the harness not fit you?  The shoulders, the chest, down at the bottom?  How far down does the harness go?  Does it touch the top of your thighs?  I don't understand how the harness locks you in since there's no belt between the legs.  

Wondering if your long torso is the problem.


----------



## inkkognito

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I am one person who couldn't fit. I am 5ft 6in and o nly 225 lbs. But weight is in belly and butt. DH has belly and no butt. He fit fine and is 5ft 7in.
> 
> It looked like no general public was being allowed in. Saw several turned away. Iam going back tomm/


You mean today? I think you just got there too late and it was shutting down. We went in as GP this morning around 9.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

inkkognito said:


> You mean today? I think you just got there too late and it was shutting down. We went in as GP this morning around 9.



Barb-
I was there at 9 this morning too.  I was actually looking for you.  I wanted to physically meet you.  (sorry for being off topic).  We were there until around 10:30.  And yes, they had closed it by then.
-Virginia


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

FINFAN said:


> I have not seen a post about the test seat locations, I did ask Pred's about that, but did not hear back ( no biggie, the guys was on vaca) anyway, as far as I know there is just the trest seat outside, unless near the loading zone maybe there is another? That's how his explanation sounded to me, but who knows. I'm more worried about my thighs... not the slimmest things out there. I am 5"9 and 145, but my thighs...uggghhhhhhh, and it looks like the bar is low. It also looks like the seat dips down so your behind is further back, supporting the thighs more...so if that is the case, perhaps it will be more near my kees at the bar, which wouls be a good thing...IF we get on!



That is exactly it.  I relooked at it today there are two test seats outside before entering the queue.  Then there are more test seats a little before the loading area.


----------



## ksoehrlein

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for DH.  He's 6'6" and has never been too tall for an attraction (although Space Mountain is difficult).  I never dreamed he could possibly be turned away due to his height and remain hopeful things will change once they're out of soft opening.

If taller people do indeed continue to be turned away, I'd love to know if it's torso height or leg length that's the issue.  And is there a weight limit or just a matter of getting that third click on the restraint?  

Actual measurements of the maximum ride allowances (i.e. torso circumference, torso height, weight, thigh circumference, and leg length) would go a long way toward helping all of us be more prepared and we could do our measuring in the privacy of our own homes rather than on display at a theme park.

For some, yes, this may be a deciding factor in whether to go to IoA.  If WWoHP is your main reason for going and one family member is too short for one attraction while another family member is too large for another, that leaves you with only one attraction in the new area that all can safely ride together.  Not worth it for my family, but YMMV.


----------



## brenalexacamp

I will be watching this thread for SURE!  We are going in July and haven't said anything to my son yet- He would be crushed if he couldn't get on- he has down syndrome and short and husky- not over weight but for 500.00 for us to walk in the park- we want to ride!


----------



## inkkognito

mommyarewegoingback said:


> Barb-
> I was there at 9 this morning too.  I was actually looking for you.  I wanted to physically meet you.  (sorry for being off topic).  We were there until around 10:30.  And yes, they had closed it by then.
> -Virginia


Darn, it would have been fun to meet up! We went to FJ first and did two rides in single riders (including the period where it was shut down for 20 mins.), then did breakfast at Three Broomsticks and hurried back to Filches to buy my house tumblers...by then FJ was shut down and it was pouring so we bailed. Hope you had fun and stayed dry! I'll be back on Mon. morning with a couple of friends.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

inkkognito said:


> You mean today? I think you just got there too late and it was shutting down. We went in as GP this morning around 9.


We got there at 8:30am. I think we left at 11:30am. That's when. I noticed folks. Being turned away.

They must have been closing then.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

serinlea said:


> I'd be curious to know as well GSBF (again not if it's uncomfortable for you though).  I'm your height and about 10 pounds lighter than you, but WAY hourglassy...big chest, little waist, big 'ol butt!  Wondering if my size 20 pants are going to do me in!



I'm a 22 bottom. And 2 XL shirt if that helps. My problem. Was bottom. I had tons of space up top


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I think. I'm sort of getting the hang of my Droid. Tonight DS and DH rode dueling. Dragons again. The whole HP area was blocked so they couldn't see much but everyone could ride dueling. Dragons tonight.


----------



## CLPClarinet

thanks for the reply =]


----------



## portocall

I am so glad that we are still many moons away from our trip.  I have the motivation to get the 20 lbs I have gained since our last trip off.  Last time I fit with no issues whatsoever... I just don't want to have to try out the test seats for the world to see.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm still wondering if anyone turned away from this ride has ridden the Sum of All Thrills in WDW?  It's supposed to be similar technology so I'm wondering if the same happens.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

OrlandoUnited said:


> I'm going to try to go on this Friday morning, if they have it open to general public.  I'm male, 6'3, 290 pounds, with a B cup.



Please let us know how you made out.


----------



## CLPClarinet

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Please let us know how you made out.



I think he posted on the last page what happened.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

bouncy54 said:


> If you don't mind my asking...Where did the harness not fit you?  The shoulders, the chest, down at the bottom?  How far down does the harness go?  Does it touch the top of your thighs?  I don't understand how the harness locks you in since there's no belt between the legs.
> 
> Wondering if your long torso is the problem.



I think that's what it is as well.  I like to think I carry my mass well, and most people are shocked when I say I weigh so much.  My body type is pretty much like a 50s bodybuilder with a long torso and a gut.  Muscular legs and slightly muscular arms. My fat doesn't reach around my body and I have no butt at all.

Once you sit in the seats, there is a recess for your butt.  Kind of like a scoop, so that made me feel odd right away.  My shoulders were hitting the top of the harness, and when pushed down, it push pressure around my trapezius and clavicle.  The harness did also come down and tightly touch my thighs and my lower stomach.  It felt like a very uncomfortable seat type for me, almost as if my upper body was hunched like letter C.

Maybe they were being especially picky, or maybe it just doesn't fit body types, because I seen some people much more round (not tall) than me coming out of the exit for the ride with ride photos.

My my torso height is the issue, it won't matter how much weight I've lost.  I was at 300 in February, 260 now, and plan to be around 240 by fall, but if my torso length is the issue, I might not fit no matter how much I weigh.


----------



## frequency

Heres an interesting blog from a guy who's trying to lose weight to fit on the ride.  Give him some love people!

http://banksleethethreeclicks.blogspot.com/


----------



## bouncy54

OrlandoUnited said:


> I think that's what it is as well.  I like to think I carry my mass well, and most people are shocked when I say I weigh so much.  My body type is pretty much like a 50s bodybuilder with a long torso and a gut.  Muscular legs and slightly muscular arms. My fat doesn't reach around my body and I have no butt at all.
> 
> Once you sit in the seats, there is a recess for your butt.  Kind of like a scoop, so that made me feel odd right away.  My shoulders were hitting the top of the harness, and when pushed down, it push pressure around my trapezius and clavicle.  The harness did also come down and tightly touch my thighs and my lower stomach.  It felt like a very uncomfortable seat type for me, almost as if my upper body was hunched like letter C.
> 
> Maybe they were being especially picky, or maybe it just doesn't fit body types, because I seen some people much more round (not tall) than me coming out of the exit for the ride with ride photos.
> 
> My my torso height is the issue, it won't matter how much weight I've lost.  I was at 300 in February, 260 now, and plan to be around 240 by fall, but if my torso length is the issue, I might not fit no matter how much I weigh.



From the pictures I've seen, the seats are a very weird design.  A bucket seat with a harness that looks like it's shaped to hug the middle of the chest and the belly area.  Ya gotta wonder why since the intensity of the ride doesn't seem to warrant anything so restrictive.  No loops, corkscrews..etc.  

Maybe this is one time in my life that I'll be grateful that I'm so danged short.  (5'3")    Wondering about my sons though.  One is about 6' and built kind of slender with long legs... another is 5'11"... a bit heavy with most of his height in his torso. The youngest is only 5'7" and is evenly proportioned.   My husband is about 5'11" and weighs about 200..evenly proportioned as well.  

I'm thinking my middle son is the one that may not fit.  He's had a hard time fitting on coasters at other parks.  Not many, but some.  We've always thought it was because of his shape, but now I'm thinking it may be because of the length of his torso.  It would also explain why we saw so many "round" people able to ride these coasters and he couldn't.

I love the harnesses on California Screamin' in DCA, R 'n' Roller Coaster in DHS because they fit the individual person, but maybe that just wasn't practical for FJ for some reason.    We were all able to ride Goliath at 6 Flags Magic Mountain outside of Los Angeles, but we ran into a problem with The Riddler because of the design of the harness and the hump between the legs.  Some of my guys were limping after that one.


----------



## Metro West

bouncy54 said:


> From the pictures I've seen, the seats are a very weird design.  A bucket seat with a harness that looks like it's shaped to hug the middle of the chest and the belly area.  Ya gotta wonder why since the intensity of the ride doesn't seem to warrant anything so restrictive.  No loops, corkscrews..etc.


 From the pictures I've seen...the seats certainly don't look very comfortable.


----------



## bouncy54

Metro West said:


> From the pictures I've seen...the seats certainly don't look very comfortable.



No, they don't.  I thought I was going to have a problem riding The Mummy when we were in Florida in 2005.  I was so happy when I tried the seats outside the ride and I fit fine.  I did have to ride in the bigger seats on Dueling Dragons and The Hulk, so I may not be able to ride FJ either. 

On a bright note:  My husband removed the cobwebs and oiled up my old Health Rider the other day and set up our Bowflex.  Now if I can only get my tired ole' butt out there every morning I might be able to lose some inches before November.


----------



## tedmundson

After keeping up with this issue since the 28th.  I thought I would post since these boards have the best coverage of the issue.

I am 5'11" started out weighing 248 lbs. on 5/28.  At that time, chest measured roughly 49" - 50" and waste was approximately 41".  I have very muscular legs and regularly work out - however, I am definitely overweight and carry most of my weight in my torso.

Based upon what I have read, I think I am borderline, although the post from the person who was 6'0" and 250 gives me hope.  I have always ridden the most extreme rides at every amusement park and have never had a problem.  I rode every coaster at Busch Gardens Tampa a couple of years ago and did not have a problem.  I have never had to ride in a special seat on any amusement park attraction either.  I do not have experience with Hulk.

In any event, since I started working on it this week, I am down 3 lbs. and now fit in my 48R suit coats comfortably - all buttons buttoned - that were tight at the beginning of the week.  40" waist slacks that were tight now fit comfortably.  I have added extra time to workouts, added the weekends to my workout regime and strictly limited my diet to about 1500 calories.

We are scheduled for 8 days at the RPR starting June 12th and I plan to go to WWoHP early on the 13th to try FJ.  I will post updates on measurements and weight (and results) to help folks figure out what is up.

In the meantime, if there are any larger guests out there who are not too shy about posting weight/measurements along with results (got to ride/couldn't ride), please do so.  I know that everyone, including lurkers (like I was until today), would find the information useful.  The thing I hate most is not knowing in advance.

I hope this is useful.


----------



## Planogirl

It sounds like weight distribution is the biggest factor but how is anyone to know?  I would assume that the PTB are still determining the parameters but it would be nice for people to know ahead of time.


----------



## Mama Mouse

I'm Pooh sized and very disappointed that it looks like I won't be able to do this ride.   However, I have been and will continue trying to lose weight/get in shape.  My trip is at the end of July and knowing about the possible restrictions is helping motivate me.  At the very least, I won't get the embarassment/shock when I get there because I already know about it. I'll be watching this thread closely for more reports as they come in.


----------



## Metro West

Mama Mouse said:


> I'm Pooh sized and very disappointed that it looks like I won't be able to do this ride.   However, I have been and will continue trying to lose weight/get in shape.  My trip is at the end of July and knowing about the possible restrictions is helping motivate me.  At the very least, I won't get the embarassment/shock when I get there because I already know about it. I'll be watching this thread closely for more reports as they come in.


 I think that's a great attitude to have and the best of luck getting in shape to ride.


----------



## bartola

Does anyone knows is Robbie Coltrane, the actor who plays Hagrid, could managed to ride the FJ when he visited along with the other actors who play Hermione, Neville and the Weasley Twins???


----------



## ImprovGal

patster734 said:


> I've heard that Universal is taking this serious and have hired Body Collectors to help guest slice off excess flesh!



That's so drastic!  I thought they were just going to start selling Slytherin Spanx.


----------



## inkkognito

Mama Mouse said:


> I'm Pooh sized...



Wouldn't the proper phrase be "Dudley Dursley sized"?


----------



## Coach81

wow...


----------



## Shelli_5

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I'm a 22 bottom. And 2 XL shirt if that helps. My problem. Was bottom. I had tons of space up top



Thanks for posting your personal information. I wear the same sizes as you, so I doubt if I'll fit on the ride.  Very disappointing.


----------



## bouncy54

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I'm a 22 bottom. And 2 XL shirt if that helps. My problem. Was bottom. I had tons of space up top



Thank you!  This was very good  information.  

Health Rider, here I come.  Ugh!


----------



## Mama Mouse

Shelli_5 said:


> Thanks for posting your personal information. I wear the same sizes as you, so I doubt if I'll fit on the ride.  Very disappointing.



Me too.  I'm also a 22 bottom and 2x top.  It's kind of a relief to have someone who wears these sizes post so I have a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## Disney Padawan

Not sure how helpful this will be but maybe someone can get the inside dimensions of the test seat? If some nice DISer out there does a detail measurement of the seats and posts it, then some of you could have a better idea of how the seat fits your body. I think it's better to check at home than to find out on the ride. 

The very best of luck to all of you trying to lose weight.


----------



## Luv2Travel

Forgive me, I haven't read this whole thread, but I just wanted to post my experiences. I just returned this evening from Orlando where I traveled to with a group of 47 people. We stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel and we were allowed early entry into IoA each morning to tour the WWoHP. We rode the Forbidden Journey a couple of times each morning. The largest people in our group were men. One is 6'3" and weighs 230 lbs. The other is 6'1" and weighs 210 lbs. We also had another man that is 5'10" and weighs at least 230. All men were able to ride this ride without any problems. I didn't see anyone even being questioned or looked at funny about their size. That being said, I can see where guests that are very much larger might have a problem. The seats are boxy and there is only so much room for the shoulders. But I think the majority of the guests will be able to ride this ride.


----------



## SmallWorld71

inkkognito said:


> Wouldn't the proper phrase be "Dudley Dursley sized"?



 Pooh sized for Disney, Dudley sized for Universal. 

ETA: Pooh is lovable though, whereas Dudley as not. Maybe we need someone better....


----------



## inkkognito

SmallWorld71 said:


> Pooh sized for Disney, Dudley sized for Universal.
> 
> ETA: Pooh is lovable though, whereas Dudley as not. Maybe we need someone better....


Well. he kinda sorta turned less obnoxious by the end. Otherwise you could go with Hagrid sized.


----------



## CLPClarinet

Choices are as following: 

Hagrid size
Dudley size
Vernon size
Slughorn size
Umbridge size
Grawp size
Madame Maxime size
lol....The Fat Lady size


----------



## damo

CLPClarinet said:


> Choices are as following:
> 
> Hagrid size
> Dudley size
> Vernon size
> Slughorn size
> Umbridge size
> Grawp size
> Madame Maxime size
> lol....The Fat Lady size



We used to say Shrek sized here on the Universal boards.


----------



## CLPClarinet

damo said:


> We used to say Shrek sized here on the Universal boards.



I know, just going with the Harry Potter theme =]


----------



## inkkognito

damo said:


> We used to say Shrek sized here on the Universal boards.


Shrek is over at the studio. Harry/Dudley/Fat Lady et. al. are IOA.


----------



## CLPClarinet

inkkognito said:


> Shrek is over at the studio. Harry/Dudley/Fat Lady et. al. are IOA.





good thinkin' 

;D


----------



## amery

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I heard reports of people bigger than 230 lbs have ridden the ride. So I think it depends more on the way people are shaped than weight.



I am inclined to agree with your assessment on this.  Being 6' 1' and pushing 230 with DW being 'fuller figured' and shorter, we are both quite mindful of the imposed restrictions on any attraction.  I can't imagine that Universal would construct such a high profile attraction where only a small (literally) fraction of guests can enjoy it.

That being said, there is some credence in the arguement that one can do some self-adjusting so your weight is worth the wait.


----------



## Planogirl

Luv2Travel said:


> Forgive me, I haven't read this whole thread, but I just wanted to post my experiences. I just returned this evening from Orlando where I traveled to with a group of 47 people. We stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel and we were allowed early entry into IoA each morning to tour the WWoHP. We rode the Forbidden Journey a couple of times each morning. The largest people in our group were men. One was 6'3" and weighs 230 lbs. The other is 6'1" and weighs 210 lbs. We also had another man that was 5'10" and weighs at least 230. All men were able to ride this ride without any problems. I didn't see anyone even being questioned or looked at funny about their size. That being said, I can see where guests that are very much larger might have a problem. The seats are boxy and there is only so much room for the shoulders. But I think the majority of the guests will be able to ride this ride.


Thanks for posting your experience.  I think that you might relieve some minds.


----------



## hopemax

Every time I read a new post, I either feel relieved or flip out.  I read over on OrlandoUnited.com that the chest limits are 46"-48" but over here people are saying 52".  52" I'm good, 48" still probably good, 46", that's when my girl parts have to squish and things get dicey.  And it's a pain, because my band size is only 40". Wish I was a lot more flat chested.


----------



## CLPClarinet

Ace bandage those puppies!


----------



## donaldduck352

CLPClarinet said:


> Ace bandage those puppies!


----------



## schumigirl

Oh well........time to start the diet in earnest then!!!!!

It sounds a fantastic ride, I would hate not to be able to fit in it.

I`m with Hopemax on this one.............sometimes I read reports and I`m worried......... other reports i think OK I`ll be fine.

I won`t have that white chocolate cheesecake later now....just in case!!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I'm a 22 bottom. And 2 XL shirt if that helps. My problem. Was bottom. I had tons of space up top


It's all so random i feel!!  I'm a xl on the top 16 on the bottom. i still have baby fat to get rid of too.  I'm hoping i can shed enough that i don't get pulled to the side.


----------



## Mikelly1221

I read that the restrictions at The Sum of All Thrills at EPCOT were the same as Forbidden Journey, since the ride system was the same.  Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Dawnee

I'm proportionately big - balanced you could say, I barely fit in the hulk regular  seat, and I was able to get the 3 clicks.....barely.  20 bottoms 2 or 3x tops.  Not big up top if you know what I mean, saw men bigger than me get in.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## bouncy54

Dawnee said:


> I'm proportionately big - balanced you could say, I barely fit in the hulk regular  seat, and I was able to get the 3 clicks.....barely.  20 bottoms 2 or 3x tops.  Not big up top if you know what I mean, saw men bigger than me get in.  Hope this helps someone.



May I ask...how tall are you?  I just posted elsewhere that I was "apple-shaped", but I don't think that's right.  I'm more of a "pear-shape".. Top and bottom are about the same around.  Wish I was back to my 34-24-34 figure I had as a teen... would be able to ride FJ with no problem.  Alas... that was many moons..er, decades, ago.


----------



## Dawnee

oops!  should have put that info in my post - i'm 5'9" 240 lbs.  let me add that they did pull me out of line to sit in the test seat, they were very nice about it and had my whole family "tested".  2nd time in line, they pulled me out again, but i told them that i rode it once already and got the 3 clicks.


----------



## bouncy54

Dawnee said:


> oops!  should have put that info in my post - i'm 5'9" 240 lbs.  let me add that they did pull me out of line to sit in the test seat, they were very nice about it and had my whole family "tested".  2nd time in line, they pulled me out again, but i told them that i rode it once already and got the 3 clicks.



Thanks Dawnee.  Sounds like the length of the torso is what's giving a lot of the men problems and some of us more _generously endowed_ females is what's giving us problems.   Was the seat a tight fit for the butt?


----------



## johde

This has been an interesting discussion.  I'm on the larger side, both tall and big.  In the past I've had trouble with DD and Hulk.   I haven't ridden FJ but some general suggestion that have helped me in the past with rides I've been close size wise.

1) Empty the pockets.  A wallet in the back pocket raises you up a little bit.  This can effect how the restraints fit.  This is especially true on rides with lap bars line ROTM but can also be true on rides with OTSR like DD and FJ.  Also don't sit on your flip flops.

2) Wear light weight clothing and ditch any extra clothing like jackets.  They can make you bigger.  Belts can also add unwanted girth.  

3) Wear lose fitting but not baggy clothing.  Tight fitting clothes can actually work against you.  They will hold you in everwhere when what you want is to be "held in" just wear the restraint is at.

4) Go first think in the morning, before breakfast (and butterbeers) if possible.  People are normally lightest in the morning.  Believe it or not there was a time I was able to ride a ride in the morning but couldn't after eating lunch.  

Hopefully these suggestion can help people out.


----------



## ear_poppin

bouncy54 said:


> Thanks Dawnee.  Sounds like the length of the torso is what's giving a lot of the men problems and some of us more _generously endowed_ females is what's giving us problems.   Was the seat a tight fit for the butt?



Dawnee - this is the most helpful post so far - I hate to ask but would you post your measurements ?? 

Thanks !


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

johde said:


> 4) Go first think in the morning, before breakfast (and butterbeers) if possible.  People are normally lightest in the morning.  Believe it or not there was a time I was able to ride a ride in the morning but couldn't after eating lunch.
> 
> Hopefully these suggestion can help people out.



You are also at your tallest first thing in the morning. If you think you might have an issue because of height, wait till last thing in the evening


----------



## mjohnson96

roomthreeseventeen said:


> You are also at your tallest first thing in the morning. If you think you might have an issue because of height, wait till last thing in the evening


----------



## seadd67

I have been thinking why do I want to stress my self over one ride??,If I dont fit I just do not fit!. I have been carrying the same weight for "man" I do not know how long. I use to top out at just under 320#. I drop down to 260# about I would say 5 years ago. I have been that weight give or take 5 or so pounds since then. I love to eat, I am not going to stop eating the foods I love now!.
I love my life and what I can do and all this stress I read about If i fit,If my chest or stomach Is to big. I Fit Into 99% of the rides( I have never not fit but there has to be some?) all of them at IOA and US and all the rides at Busch Gardens fit,if In the biger seats just fine, and I am sorry they will Put Universal out of business If it was just on rides, WDW Its a given there we all fit. If we show up and can not fit onto one or two rides Is It really a waste? . Theres still plenty to enjoy and IMOP I should not be so selfesh In wanting US to adapt to me. So I say to all of us out there and we know who we are!!!!. Stand tall and be proud of who you are,and live life to the fullest and If ammusment parks do not want to Include us In there planning, well they just will miss out on our dollar In the future and they will never be able to give us a ride that would replace the happniess we live everyday of our life.


----------



## bouncy54

seadd67 said:


> I have been thinking why do I want to stress my self over one ride??,If I dont fit I just do not fit!. I have been carrying the same weight for "man" I do not know how long. I use to top out at just under 320#. I drop down to 260# about I would say 5 years ago. I have been that weight give or take 5 or so pounds since then. I love to eat, I am not going to stop eating the foods I love now!.
> I love my life and what I can do and all this stress I read about If i fit,If my chest or stomach Is to big. I Fit Into 99% of the rides( I have never not fit but there has to be some?) all of them at IOA and US and all the rides at Busch Gardens fit,if In the biger seats just fine, and I am sorry they will Put Universal out of business If it was just on rides, WDW Its a given there we all fit. If we show up and can not fit onto one or two rides Is It really a waste? . Theres still plenty to enjoy and IMOP I should not be so selfesh In wanting US to adapt to me. So I say to all of us out there and we know who we are!!!!. Stand tall and be proud of who you are,and live life to the fullest and If ammusment parks do not want to Include us In there planning, well they just will miss out on our dollar In the future and they will never be able to give us a ride that would replace the happniess we live everyday of our life.



  I'm not so sure I want to ride FJ after hearing about the spiders.  I have a serious case of arachnophobia and not sure I can handle it.  I can't look at real spiders and I always FF the DVD during the part with the spiders in The Chamber Of Secrets and in the scene of the giant spider cocooning Frodo in the Lord Of The Rings movies.  Just can't stand em'.    I think the Dementor part sounds very  though.  They don't scare me at all.  _*Expecto Patrono*_


----------



## Karpkg

yaytezIOA said:


> I am 6'0 and 250lbs. Not a very muscular chest, but a fat belly. I'm a FATTIE. I said the word fattie...report me! Whiners.  Anyway, I'm a fattie and I rode it just fine. It goes on your chest. Bigger than 52 inches and you won't be able to ride. Now if you're like my ex-wife and your belly goes into your chest...that could be a problem. It basically goes like this. If you can fit into hulk, dragons and other B&M coasters without the "modified seating" (fat seats) you can fit into FJ.
> And for the record, Universal is selling this as the biggest thing since Disney...to hard core disney fans. And Pete didn't like it...owner of THE biggest disney fan site was invited by Universal...and he didn't like it. #epicfail universal



DH is 5'7" and around 230 lbs, but yep, they caught him around the shoulders and chest.  He tried 2 separate days, different attendants, and they couldn't push the harness down far enough to hear 3 clicks.  They only heard one click, couldn't go any further and said it was a no go.






Picture of the test ride at the gates of Forbidden Journey, my kids playing in it.  Notice the harness and the enclosed area.  Now, DH can ride dueling dragon.  It was open, not enclosed with a harness.  The enclosure here is what did him in.


----------



## inkkognito

This isn't so much for the large as for the queasy:

I have been touting FJ as a relatively tame ride, and it is to me...have ridden it over 10 times now with no problems. But then again, I rode Rip Ride Rockit 10 times in a row yesterday and could easily have done more. Today I rode FJ with two friends, both of whom will do things like Soarin' but who avoid thrill-type rides. Both loved FJ but were queasy afterwards. One tried it again, and I felt so bad because she tossed her cookies...I mean severely tossed them...shortly afterwards. We were at Three Broomsticks and  she had to interrupt her ordering to run to the restroom. If you don't do well with thrill rides, take that as a warning. I was really surprised at that reaction since I have a stomach of iron but it really isn't for some people for more reasons than size alone.


----------



## SmallWorld71

inkkognito said:


> This isn't so much for the large as for the queasy:
> 
> I have been touting FJ as a relatively tame ride, and it is to me...have ridden it over 10 times now with no problems. But then again, I rode Rip Ride Rockit 10 times in a row yesterday and could easily have done more. Today I rode FJ with two friends, both of whom will do things like Soarin' but who avoid thrill-type rides. Both loved FJ but were queasy afterwards. One tried it again, and I felt so bad because she tossed her cookies...I mean severely tossed them...shortly afterwards. We were at Three Broomsticks and  she had to interrupt her ordering to run to the restroom. If you don't do well with thrill rides, take that as a warning. I was really surprised at that reaction since I have a stomach of iron but it really isn't for some people for more reasons than size alone.



Thanks for the warning!

Do you happen to know if it is possible to block your ears with your hands, or are your movements restricted with the bar that comes over your head? I really want to try this ride, but don't know if I can handle the motion, sound and sights all at once. LOL


----------



## inkkognito

Your arms are free to move so you should have no trouble covering your ears.


----------



## dawgsgirl

I rode FJ last Friday.  I stopped at the entrance and tried the ride chair.  Guy there said I fit no problem.  As I approached the ride no one said anything.  Once I got in the chair, that guy said it has to click one more time--here it goes.  WOW, I was smushed.  Not quite painful, but close.  Once the ride started and I was on my back, etc., it was better.  I have some motion sickness problems and close my eyes during a couple of parts of Soarin.  Needless to say, I kept my eyes closed during most of FJ.  Glad I rode, but every time I peeked, I closed them again.  I was sort of woozy after the ride, but not bad.  I am 56 years old, so I think age has something to do with it.  The parts I saw were awesome!!


----------



## Surroundedbyboys

Tip for the queasy: we tend to get seasick in slightly rough seas on the cruises we do. The last couple of times we've taken Ginger candy with us and eat it a couple of times a day. Since then, we've had NO nausea. My sister in law uses it when she goes on theme park rides and it has worked great for her too! You can also chew ginger gum, but we've found that the ginger tablets don't work.


----------



## bouncy54

Surroundedbyboys said:


> Tip for the queasy: we tend to get seasick in slightly rough seas on the cruises we do. The last couple of times we've taken Ginger candy with us and eat it a couple of times a day. Since then, we've had NO nausea. My sister in law uses it when she goes on theme park rides and it has worked great for her too! You can also chew ginger gum, but we've found that the ginger tablets don't work.



Thanks for the tip.  I got pretty    the last time I rode Dueling Dragons...so did everyone else in my family.  I don't have any intentions of riding DD this November because it hurt my feet and ankles so bad last time.. not sure why.  However, there are other rides that made me a tad dizzy in the Orlando area.  I might give this a try.  Is it a hard candy?


----------



## SmallWorld71

inkkognito said:


> Your arms are free to move so you should have no trouble covering your ears.



Thank-you!


----------



## Slacking

-I tried riding today, with no success. (I wear 42 pants, XL shirt), it was my thighs/legs that got me. I got 2 clicks.

-the previous day, I tested the Sum of all Thrills at Epcot and got the green light. But that restrain does not have the bottom leg rest that HP does.

-After being rejected for HP, I rode Dragon Challenge. I fit into a normal seat w/ no problem. I can ride everything with no modified seats (except for HP of course)

-The TMs were actually quite friendly and sensitive over the size issue. I have to commend them. One TM outside was telling me all the problems they had with the seats, and did repeat what I read here, is that Universal will hopefully work on this problem.


I understand the reason for restrictions and need for safety, but I do feel that these seats are too restrictive especially when people who can ride everything else are not allowed to ride HP.


----------



## bouncy54

Slacking said:


> -I tried riding today, with no success. (I wear 42 pants, XL shirt), it was my thighs/legs that got me. I got 2 clicks.
> 
> -the previous day, I tested the Sum of all Thrills at Epcot and got the green light. But that restrain does not have the bottom leg rest that HP does.
> 
> -After being rejected for HP, I rode Dragon Challenge. I fit into a normal seat w/ no problem. I can ride everything with no modified seats (except for HP of course)
> 
> -The TMs were actually quite friendly and sensitive over the size issue. I have to commend them. One TM outside was telling me all the problems they had with the seats, and did repeat what I read here, is that Universal will hopefully work on this problem.
> 
> 
> I understand the reason for restrictions and need for safety, but I do feel that these seats are too restrictive especially when people who can ride everything else are not allowed to ride HP.



I don't understand what you mean it was your thighs/legs.  Could you explain please?


----------



## Dawnee

bouncy54 said:


> Thanks Dawnee.  Sounds like the length of the torso is what's giving a lot of the men problems and some of us more _generously endowed_ females is what's giving us problems.   Was the seat a tight fit for the butt?



it was not tight, but snug i would say.  once i was on my back i felt more comfortable.



ear_poppin said:


> Dawnee - this is the most helpful post so far - I hate to ask but would you post your measurements ??
> 
> Thanks !



i've never really taken my measurements, but did get fitted for a bra recently - 42c, but it was more like 42b....1/2, .  like i said, bottoms, i'm a size 20 womens......and balanced, so no hour glass figure for me, i would say that my stomach area is a little bigger than waist....maybe 2-4"????  

sorry, i'm at rpr right now, so no way of measuring....and their free internet in the lobby is spotty at times.....also have to sneak away to get online!    i would say, if you can fit the regular hulk seats, you should be able to ride fj, and it is totally worth it!


----------



## Slacking

bouncy54 said:


> I don't understand what you mean it was your thighs/legs.  Could you explain please?




It's pretty clear, my thick and fat bottom half blocked the restraint from getting the third click.


----------



## Slacking

Dawnee said:


> i would say, if you can fit the regular hulk seats, you should be able to ride fj, and it is totally worth it!



Not accurate, I can ride normal seat on hulk (it is tight though), and couldn't ride FJ


----------



## Dawnee

Slacking said:


> Not accurate, I can ride normal seat on hulk (it is tight though), and couldn't ride FJ



Sorry, my first time to Florida.  Don't know all of the rides, but I felt like I couldn't breathe in the hulk test seat.  Couldn't get it off fast enough as it was pressing down on my chest.


----------



## bouncy54

Slacking said:


> It's pretty clear, my thick and fat bottom half blocked the restraint from getting the third click.



I guess I didn't ask the question correctly.  What I wanted to know is... is the harness made so that when you get the 3rd click, it's actually resting on the thighs?  I'm really sorry, I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Slacking

bouncy54 said:


> I guess I didn't ask the question correctly.  What I wanted to know is... is the harness made so that when you get the 3rd click, it's actually resting on the thighs?  I'm really sorry, I didn't mean to offend you.



I don't know, I never got the 3rd click.

But yeah, i think the restraint rests on the legs/thighs when clicked.

Also, looking at Banks Lee's blog and his measurements (52 chest/50 waist), either my bottom half is just that huge, and/or I was really close to that 3rd click.


----------



## bouncy54

Slacking said:


> I don't know, I never got the 3rd click.
> 
> But yeah, i think the restraint rests on the legs/thighs when clicked.
> 
> Also, looking at Banks Lee's blog and his measurements (52 chest/50 waist), either my bottom half is just that huge, and/or I was really close to that 3rd click.



Thanks!  Sounds like the seats of this ride are made for a certain body type and not many others.  Some people are too tall, some are too round, some are too wide at the shoulders, some are too wide at the hips... 

Not sure my middle son will be able to ride even if he drops a few pounds.  He's always had big shoulders and a big chest, plus most of his height is at the torso.

I'm sure they'll get a fix for this, but probably not by the time we visit in November.


----------



## Albytaps

Not sure if a picture of the test seats has been posted here, so I grabbed this off a review site:






It does seem like an unusual body shape would have a hard time fitting, but I still have hope for mine.


----------



## tfoster

Karpkg said:


> DH is 5'7" and around 230 lbs, but yep, they caught him around the shoulders and chest.  He tried 2 separate days, different attendants, and they couldn't push the harness down far enough to hear 3 clicks.  They only heard one click, couldn't go any further and said it was a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the test ride at the gates of Forbidden Journey, my kids playing in it.  Notice the harness and the enclosed area.  Now, DH can ride dueling dragon.  It was open, not enclosed with a harness.  The enclosure here is what did him in.
> 
> Oh no!  Your husband's body looks an awful lot like my husband's body.  I hope he's able to ride!  Sorry yours couldn't experience it.


----------



## bouncy54

Albytaps said:


> Not sure if a picture of the test seats has been posted here, so I grabbed this off a review site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem like an unusual body shape would have a hard time fitting, but I still have hope for mine.



Ok... now I have a much better idea of how the harness fits.  Thank you!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Surroundedbyboys said:


> Tip for the queasy: we tend to get seasick in slightly rough seas on the cruises we do. The last couple of times we've taken Ginger candy with us and eat it a couple of times a day. Since then, we've had NO nausea. My sister in law uses it when she goes on theme park rides and it has worked great for her too! You can also chew ginger gum, but we've found that the ginger tablets don't work.


I use Sea Bands, which you can get at your local drugstore. I normally only use them for carnival rides/boat rides on the ocean. I'm actually going to need them for my next FJ ride through.


----------



## Planogirl

Slacking said:


> -I tried riding today, with no success. (I wear 42 pants, XL shirt), it was my thighs/legs that got me. I got 2 clicks.
> 
> -the previous day, I tested the Sum of all Thrills at Epcot and got the green light. But that restrain does not have the bottom leg rest that HP does.
> 
> -After being rejected for HP, I rode Dragon Challenge. I fit into a normal seat w/ no problem. I can ride everything with no modified seats (except for HP of course)
> 
> -The TMs were actually quite friendly and sensitive over the size issue. I have to commend them. One TM outside was telling me all the problems they had with the seats, and did repeat what I read here, is that Universal will hopefully work on this problem.
> 
> 
> I understand the reason for restrictions and need for safety, but I do feel that these seats are too restrictive especially when people who can ride everything else are not allowed to ride HP.


Thanks for posting about the Sum of All Thrills.  It's been a puzzle how that one handles people and it's interesting that it's the restraint that makes the difference.  I wonder why it's more restrictive on FJ?


----------



## Slacking

Planogirl said:


> Thanks for posting about the Sum of All Thrills.  It's been a puzzle how that one handles people and it's interesting that it's the restraint that makes the difference.  I wonder why it's more restrictive on FJ?



I can see Sum of all Thrills possibly being comparable to FJ when it comes to shoulder/chest size. But, when it comes to larger bottom halves (like I learned I have yesterday, lol), Sum's restraints don't have that bottom portion that rests on top of the leg/thigh area like FJ has.


----------



## marivaid

Albytaps said:


> Not sure if a picture of the test seats has been posted here, so I grabbed this off a review site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem like an unusual body shape would have a hard time fitting, but I still have hope for mine.



Well I have no hope for mine 
I just don't see where on earth I am supposed to put my ****s in there?! Maybe if I stuff one under each armpit... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm food for thoughts.....


----------



## disneyismyname

I've been lingering on this thread for awhile and everyone has gotten me paranoid! I'm going to US for the Opening and days after of WWOHP and now I'm totally going to hit the gym!

I'm 5'4" and about 180 lbs. Wear size 12/14 jeans and I have a big bottom (always have).  I'm really afraid that I won't fit, but I've never had problems with the rides at Disney.


----------



## bouncy54

marivaid said:


> Well I have no hope for mine
> I just don't see where on earth I am supposed to put my ****s in there?! Maybe if I stuff one under each armpit... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm food for thoughts.....


----------



## marciemi

I find this frustrating as well.  Guess we have the opposite issue than most though.  Oldest son is 6'4 and evidently won't be able to ride!  Can he slouch and maybe they won't notice?  Middle son is currently 6'2 but very much still growing - what are the odds he'll still fit by the time of our trip next January!  Youngest son is still under 6' - we'll hope he doesn't have a growth spurt in the meantime!  Getting the harness closed won't be an issue though at least - even the oldest is barely over 150lbs.  Just that darn height thing!


----------



## disney-super-mom

marciemi said:


> I find this frustrating as well.  Guess we have the opposite issue than most though.  Oldest son is 6'4 and evidently won't be able to ride!  Can he slouch and maybe they won't notice?  Middle son is currently 6'2 but very much still growing - what are the odds he'll still fit by the time of our trip next January!  Youngest son is still under 6' - we'll hope he doesn't have a growth spurt in the meantime!  Getting the harness closed won't be an issue though at least - even the oldest is barely over 150lbs.  Just that darn height thing!



Yep, my hubby is 6'5", and I also find it frustrating.  So far from reports I've read, someone who was 6'3" was able to ride, but I haven't read anything about anyone taller than that yet.  I'm just so disappointed about this...and for my hubby.  This is a first for him.....not being able to ride a thrill ride because he's too tall.  And honestly, it's kind of a shock because he's never experienced any problems before with any over-the-shoulder harness.  I'm mean, not even close to having a problem fitting.  He's always had plenty of room between any shoulder harness and his actual shoulders, even with his long torso.


----------



## MIChessGuy

As many have noted, this is disappointing news.  To date I have ridden successfully on Revenge of the Mummy, The Simpsons, Expedition Everest, Soarin', Jurassic Park River Adventure, and probably a few others that utilized somewhat restrictive seating design.  But at 5-7 and 270, it seems I will have no chance to squeeze onto Forbidden Journey.  I'm not a major league Potter fanatic anyway, but hey, cool rides are cool.  I thought Toy Story Midway Mania was dynamite even though I know little/nothing about Toy Story.  

I'd speculate that they will modify the seats at some future time.  Probably not the near future, but eh.  Until then, I've decided to follow the nutrition guidelines recommended by Dr. Nick Riviera on The Simpsons:  the whipped group, the congealed group, and the chocol-tastic.  That ought to slim me down.


----------



## marciemi

disney-super-mom said:


> Yep, my hubby is 6'5", and I also find it frustrating.  So far from reports I've read, someone who was 6'3" was able to ride, but I haven't read anything about anyone taller than that yet.  I'm just so disappointed about this...and for my hubby.  This is a first for him.....not being able to ride a thrill ride because he's too tall.  And honestly, it's kind of a shock because he's never experienced any problems before with any over-the-shoulder harness.  I'm mean, not even close to having a problem fitting.  He's always had plenty of room between any shoulder harness and his actual shoulders, even with his long torso.



Yes, but it sounds like the issue is with their legs, not the harness fitting, which makes even less sense to me.  Appears they're afraid too long of legs will result in them kicking some of the ride elements.  Here's a suggestion - move them back a couple more inches?!    I can understand more that the harnesses have to close completely, but "someone might kick a spider?" doesn't make much sense to me!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy28

marciemi said:


> Yes, but it sounds like the issue is with their legs, not the harness fitting, which makes even less sense to me.  Appears they're afraid too long of legs will result in them kicking some of the ride elements.  Here's a suggestion - move them back a couple more inches?!    I can understand more that the harnesses have to close completely, but "someone might kick a spider?" doesn't make much sense to me!



me and my buddy that went are both around 6'2", i think he may be close to 6'4" and we got on with no questions. My height is in my torso, his are in the legs, so I think that as long as your not Shaq your good


----------



## kate_wdw

MIChessGuy said:


> As many have noted, this is disappointing  Until then, I've decided to follow the nutrition guidelines recommended by Dr. Nick Riviera on The Simpsons:  the whipped group, the congealed group, and the chocol-tastic.  That ought to slim me down.


----------



## PrincessOp

I just wanted to post - I got to ride Forbidden Journey on Saturday. 

So for all you ladies of the, ahem, bustier variety, who are somewhere around 5'6" and roughly 227lbs - there's hope! (also, sorry for the tmi, but I'm about a 40DD - and, in my opinion, that makes a big difference in how the harness will fit you).  I walked up to the ride with my very-skinny husband and our two kids.  The very nice attendant politely asked if I'd mind having a seat in the test seat outside.  I did so and tried to pull the bar down on myself - it did not come down easily or make the green light come on (heart sinking).  Then the attendant asked if it was ok to give it a little push - I said sure - he did and it gave the green light (at which point he quipped "plenty of room!" -- ha ha, yeah, right!)  So, it was a bit of a snug fit, but I was able to ride (so I can ride again as far as size is concerned - now, as far as motion-sickness, that's another story! )  If anyone requests, I can try to post a pic of myself for size-comparison.


----------



## bouncy54

PrincessOp said:


> I just wanted to post - I got to ride Forbidden Journey on Saturday.
> 
> So for all you ladies of the, ahem, bustier variety, who are somewhere around 5'6" and roughly 227lbs - there's hope! (also, sorry for the tmi, but I'm about a 40DD - and, in my opinion, that makes a big difference in how the harness will fit you).  I walked up to the ride with my very-skinny husband and our two kids.  The very nice attendant politely asked if I'd mind having a seat in the test seat outside.  I did so and tried to pull the bar down on myself - it did not come down easily or make the green light come on (heart sinking).  Then the attendant asked if it was ok to give it a little push - I said sure - he did and it gave the green light (at which point he quipped "plenty of room!" -- ha ha, yeah, right!)  So, it was a bit of a snug fit, but I was able to ride (so I can ride again as far as size is concerned - now, as far as motion-sickness, that's another story! )  If anyone requests, I can try to post a pic of myself for size-comparison.



Thank you.    This would be most helpful.  You can send me a direct message if you don't feel comfortable posting your picture here.


----------



## mjohnson96

PrincessOp said:


> I just wanted to post - I got to ride Forbidden Journey on Saturday.
> 
> So for all you ladies of the, ahem, bustier variety, who are somewhere around 5'6" and roughly 227lbs - there's hope! (also, sorry for the tmi, but I'm about a 40DD - and, in my opinion, that makes a big difference in how the harness will fit you).  I walked up to the ride with my very-skinny husband and our two kids.  The very nice attendant politely asked if I'd mind having a seat in the test seat outside.  I did so and tried to pull the bar down on myself - it did not come down easily or make the green light come on (heart sinking).  Then the attendant asked if it was ok to give it a little push - I said sure - he did and it gave the green light (at which point he quipped "plenty of room!" -- ha ha, yeah, right!)  So, it was a bit of a snug fit, but I was able to ride (so I can ride again as far as size is concerned - now, as far as motion-sickness, that's another story! )  If anyone requests, I can try to post a pic of myself for size-comparison.



I'm adding sports bra to my packing list now.  I'm 5'8 and around 185 but my chest is also on the large size about the same as you, so time to bound them up   Still think it would be funny to walk up to the ride wtih an ace bandage around the outside of my shirt holding everything in.


----------



## bouncy54

mjohnson96 said:


> I'm adding sports bra to my packing list now.  I'm 5'8 and around 185 but my chest is also on the large size about the same as you, so time to bound them up   Still think it would be funny to walk up to the ride wtih an ace bandage around the outside of my shirt holding everything in.



  

I've always hated the darned things.  They get in the way of so many things in life.


----------



## hopemax

PrincessOp said:


> I just wanted to post - I got to ride Forbidden Journey on Saturday.
> 
> So for all you ladies of the, ahem, bustier variety, who are somewhere around 5'6" and roughly 227lbs - there's hope! (also, sorry for the tmi, but I'm about a 40DD - and, in my opinion, that makes a big difference in how the harness will fit you).  I walked up to the ride with my very-skinny husband and our two kids.  The very nice attendant politely asked if I'd mind having a seat in the test seat outside.  I did so and tried to pull the bar down on myself - it did not come down easily or make the green light come on (heart sinking).  Then the attendant asked if it was ok to give it a little push - I said sure - he did and it gave the green light (at which point he quipped "plenty of room!" -- ha ha, yeah, right!)  So, it was a bit of a snug fit, but I was able to ride (so I can ride again as far as size is concerned - now, as far as motion-sickness, that's another story! )  If anyone requests, I can try to post a pic of myself for size-comparison.



Unfortunately, I think this post just killed my chances.  I weigh less than you, but I am a 40J.  I haven't seen anyone that large post that they have been able to ride.  My last hope is that people posting their sizes are wearing the wrong size. Oh, what it has come down too.    Don't think an ace bandage would help either...just too much "depth". Unfortunately, even when I was 40lbs lighter I didn't fit into a DD, so I'm not sure weight loss will even do it for me.  It would have to be significant.


----------



## Bunney

Popping out of lurkerdom here.

I'm going to WWoHP in mid-July; actually I'm going to a Harry Potter conference and the park is the icing on the cake.  After reading this entire thread for the last few days, I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I won't be able to fit on Forbidden Journey.  I'm short, only 5'1", but round with all of my weight in my b***s and belly.  My friends are still confident that it'll all work out, but I'm steeling myself for the disappointment now, rather than later, if you know what I mean.

I'm actually pretty pleased to hear about all the motion sickness issues!  I have wicked motion sickness so this will give me a ready-made excuse to skip even trying the ride.

So, my question is this, for those of you who have been turned away:  at what point do they pull you out of line?  I want to do the castle queue and then step out when we get to the ride line, but from the sounds of it, they're pulling people out before you even get into the castle!  Are there two lines?  One for the ride and one not?  

Sorry for the dumb questions...aside from Opryland when I was 10, this is the first real theme park I've ever visited!


----------



## Asm

I'm so disappointed. 42H here and a huge HP fan. Never been turned away from a ride but it looks like this isn't even worth the embarassment of trying to ride. I'm bound to be turned away.


----------



## TLinden16

Pretty soon, they'll have a gift shop outside of Hogwarts selling ace bandages, and Spanx. 

I'm a bit concerned about getting on as well, but I have 3 and a half months before I go, so hopefully I'll either lose some weight, or Universal will address this issue.


----------



## hopemax

I think they pull you out right before the loading area.  You can walk through the castle, just as if you were doing a child swap or chicken exit.  I've been avoiding non-technical spoilers, but it sounds like walking through the queue is an attraction in it's own right.  At this point, I am planning on not being able to ride.  But I will still go along for the test seat, if for no other reason than to see how far away I am from the third click.  We are coming back to FL in Oct, so if I am close and a little weight loss would make a difference or not.  But it is going to be terrible, watching my parents ride but not me.  They haven't even watched the movies or read the books (I am bringing them when I visit) so won't have much of a clue what is even going on.


----------



## Bunney

Well, that's a relief.  As long as they don't make it a hassle to walk through the castle queue, I'll be good.  I'm certainly not going to criticize...it's my own fault that I'm overweight and while I'm massively disappointed, I'll just have to medicate myself with shopping    And margaritas.

At any rate, it's good incentive for a trip next year, yeah?


----------



## PrincessOp

Hey, everybody - I am so sorry if my post convinced anyone that they will not be able to ride - I would encourage you to wait and see...  It's hard to explain, but this ride vehicle is so much different than any other one I've experienced - I think there are three factors - maybe more - chest, stomach, butt -- and maybe even thighs.  It has these weird, moulded butt-cheek things (so eloquent, I know! lol) -- so it's very possible if your butt is smaller than mine, and could go back farther, then you'd have much more room in the chest area.  Lol -- Feels weird having this discussion with relative strangers - but, whatever, no Potter fan is a stranger to me! lol  


As requested:






Wow, I really have a lot of toothpaste splatters on that bathroom mirror... lol


----------



## PrincessOp

That last attempt didn't seem to work, so her's one more try at posting a photo:


----------



## bouncy54

PrincessOp said:


> Hey, everybody - I am so sorry if my post convinced anyone that they will not be able to ride - I would encourage you to wait and see...  It's hard to explain, but this ride vehicle is so much different than any other one I've experienced - I think there are three factors - maybe more - chest, stomach, butt -- and maybe even thighs.  It has these weird, moulded butt-cheek things (so eloquent, I know! lol) -- so it's very possible if your butt is smaller than mine, and could go back farther, then you'd have much more room in the chest area.  Lol -- Feels weird having this discussion with relative strangers - but, whatever, no Potter fan is a stranger to me! lol
> 
> 
> As requested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really have a lot of toothpaste splatters on that bathroom mirror... lol



Thanks for the pic, although I couldn't see the link until I replied to you.

The problem with the molded seat for the butt makes sense.  If you don't fit into it correctly, more of you would be up front and would prevent the harness from coming down far enough.  

So work on those buns ladies!


----------



## bouncy54

PrincessOp said:


> That last attempt didn't seem to work, so her's one more try at posting a photo:




Let's try this.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/7247119@N02/4686544358

There ya go PrincessOp.  Nice picture!  Pleased to meet ya!


----------



## hopemax

I'm not sure my butt is going to help me out on this one.   Do you mind sharing your pants size?  I'm shorter than you, so I think I might be even more rounded in that area and less likely to fit molded butt cheeks   And don't feel bad, I'd rather have the info ahead of time so I can prepare myself for the disappointment.  Universal is the one that is causing all the stress.


----------



## PrincessOp

Hi, there - nice to meet you, too!  Not sure why my photo link isn't working, but I'll try it via facebook as well:






We'll see if that's any better - good luck to everyone in getting on FJ! 


Oh, and pants size is 18 or 20, depending on the pants.  In this photo, they are 18's.


----------



## damo

Just got back today from three days of riding.  We saw tons of large people riding this ride.  People we didn't think would be allowed from reading this thread had no issues.  Actually, we didn't see anyone who was turned away.  They were testing lots of people in the test seats, in groups of two, so nobody looked like they were being singled out.  

So many different ages are riding too.  We saw lots of seniors and everyone (except one little girl who was wimpering a bit) seemed to love it.

Anyone with motion sickness should definitely take their meds.  I had a tough time with it but managed to ride it 6 times.  I never had any lingering effects but could feel it by the end of the ride.


----------



## hopemax

Well, then there is a little hope.  I do seem to be a bit smaller on the bottom (16).  Hopefully, it's enough to help on top!  Also, is there a slant at all on restraint...more room the farther down you sit?  Or is it pretty vertical?


----------



## disneyismyname

PrincessOp said:


> Hi, there - nice to meet you, too!  Not sure why my photo link isn't working, but I'll try it via facebook as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if that's any better - good luck to everyone in getting on FJ!
> 
> 
> Oh, and pants size is 18 or 20, depending on the pants.  In this photo, they are 18's.



Thanks PrincessOp! You've made me feel much better! I'm 5'4" and 180lbs with a 12/14 pant size and was really freaking out about not being able to ride FJ when I go this June! This made me feel better..yet I'm still scared!!


----------



## damo

We saw people much, much larger than PrincessOp riding.


----------



## JLVermillion

damo said:


> We saw people much, much larger than PrincessOp riding.



I am glad to hear that! I have a different problem , I am a small person (5'2 115lbs) and I love to ride the coasters but when they but the harness down and you do any kind of loop or drop my whole body is out of my seat , I get terribly jolted around . I have suffered bruises and very sore neck and shoulders. This being said I understand the parks problems in trying to find a happy medium for us all.


----------



## bcarson

Well I can see where some may or may not fit in the seats. I had lost 50lbs before we left. Thank god because it felt like I fit just right. I am a 14-16 now. Not saying bigger can't fit. I think it definately is based on body shape.


----------



## damo

JLVermillion said:


> I am glad to hear that! I have a different problem , I am a small person (5'2 115lbs) and I love to ride the coasters but when they but the harness down and you do any kind of loop or drop my whole body is out of my seat , I get terribly jolted around . I have suffered bruises and very sore neck and shoulders. This being said I understand the parks problems in trying to find a happy medium for us all.



I am about your size and had no trouble at all being bounced around.  The ride is not violent AT ALL.  Your head is never bounced around.  The action is all very smooth.


----------



## bumbershoot

PrincessOp said:


> I just wanted to post - I got to ride Forbidden Journey on Saturday.



I just wanted to post to THANK you for being so open about your size and even posting your picture!  Not everyone would do that.  So I wanted to make sure you know it's appreciated!  Thank you!



mjohnson96 said:


> Still think it would be funny to walk up to the ride wtih an ace bandage around the outside of my shirt holding everything in.



I think people should do it.  If enough TMs comment about it to managers, enough managers see it...perhaps something should change.  They shouldln't have even *started* to make a ride that will only accomodate a certain type of body...there are people of all sizes out there, and it seems even Universal works to accomodate many people...I just think it's ridiculous they even went forward with this idea, no matter how good it is, without having really made sure that many many could ride it.





TLinden16 said:


> Pretty soon, they'll have a gift shop outside of Hogwarts selling ace bandages, and Spanx.








Slacking said:


> ...that bottom portion that rests on top of the leg/thigh area like FJ has.



I wonder if that part is even needed for this ride?  Would it be *that* easy to slip out?  If so, isn't that why they have the scary bump up on the seat?  Who came up with this restraint, I ask?  

And I'm really sorry you oculdn't ride.  DH, no matter if he loses 50 or even 80 pounds, in the next 6 months (which he really should be able to get a good start on, as his pituitary tumor was almost gone according to his last bloodwork), his legs are going to keep him off the ride.  



marciemi said:


> I find this frustrating as well.  Guess we have the opposite issue than most though.  Oldest son is 6'4 and evidently won't be able to ride!  Can he slouch and maybe they won't notice?  Middle son is currently 6'2 but very much still growing - what are the odds he'll still fit by the time of our trip next January!  Youngest son is still under 6' - we'll hope he doesn't have a growth spurt in the meantime!  Getting the harness closed won't be an issue though at least - even the oldest is barely over 150lbs.  Just that darn height thing!



You know...you keep that picture of your boys when they were small in your sig...and then you talk about them being over 6 feet tall....it makes mothers of 6 year olds get a hitch in their breath, thinking that someday their boys are going to be men!  Sniffle sniffle.... (don't change it, I'm not complaining...I just got all teary-eyed, that's all)


----------



## marciemi

bumbershoot said:


> You know...you keep that picture of your boys when they were small in your sig...and then you talk about them being over 6 feet tall....it makes mothers of 6 year olds get a hitch in their breath, thinking that someday their boys are going to be men!  Sniffle sniffle.... (don't change it, I'm not complaining...I just got all teary-eyed, that's all)



Well, the oldest was 6 in that pic!  I was just posting on another thread (when someone commented on my siggie) that it was one of those pure luck, once in a lifetime, with a disposable camera, "hey guys, jump in and I'll take a pic" shots!  Never duplicated in the 12 years since then and that's why I keep it in my signature.  Oh, and also so that when I'm ready to strangle one of my teens, I can remind myself that at some point they were lovable and cute and happy!  



Back on topic - I find this thread interesting because to be honest, I didn't even KNOW bra sizes went that big!  I'm one of those "B if I use my imagination, but probably closer to an A" types who considers the C cup huge!  I was focused on the whole height thing (you can see that's an issue in our family!) but not the chest side of it.  Wow - always wished I had a bit, um, "more" up there but didn't realize what a hassle it could be!


----------



## Plannin'Shannon

marciemi said:


> I find this frustrating as well.  Guess we have the opposite issue than most though.  Oldest son is 6'4 and evidently won't be able to ride!  Can he slouch and maybe they won't notice?  Middle son is currently 6'2 but very much still growing - what are the odds he'll still fit by the time of our trip next January!  Youngest son is still under 6' - we'll hope he doesn't have a growth spurt in the meantime!  Getting the harness closed won't be an issue though at least - even the oldest is barely over 150lbs.  Just that darn height thing!



Yikes.

My boyfriend is 6'7".  I'm really disappointed to hear this.  He's never had a problem with any ride before.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

damo said:


> Just got back today from three days of riding.  We saw tons of large people riding this ride.  People we didn't think would be allowed from reading this thread had no issues.  Actually, we didn't see anyone who was turned away.



That's good to know. I have been worry I wouldn't fit. I don't have a belly but I have huge hips and a big bottom.


----------



## Purseval

Plannin'Shannon said:


> Yikes.
> 
> My boyfriend is 6'7".  I'm really disappointed to hear this.  He's never had a problem with any ride before.



He wouldn't be allowed on HRRR.


----------



## Plannin'Shannon

Purseval said:


> He wouldn't be allowed on HRRR.



I'm assuming this is Rip Ride Rockit, yes? Shoot. There's another disappointment. We haven't been to Universal since early July of last year, when they were still testing it out. He's been dying to ride it since then! 

Thanks for the heads up, though. I appreciate it.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I thought the Rockit max was 6'8" ?


----------



## ear_poppin

A Post on the thread "a video with 3 clicks" indicated the husband was placed in a "special seat" - anyone heard of these ?


----------



## kris1977

ear_poppin said:


> A Post on the thread "a video with 3 clicks" indicated the husband was placed in a "special seat" - anyone heard of these ?



#
do they get people to throw rotten tomatoes at you in it??


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Crikey!  I don't think my girls are going to make it.  42I's here...but I have no bum at all and skinny-minnie legs.  I'm 5'9" and 220.  I was really looking forward to it, but like someone else said, I am a little embarrassed to try.    Is the test seat very conspicuous?  Is everyone watching you trying to smooooooosh your "melons" down for the 3rd click?  We are going in Sept.  What to do?  What to do?


----------



## damo

They don't just put one person in the test seat so you don't know who is being targetted and then they take you in another area if you are denied access.  There are also test seats outside that you can try on your own.


----------



## Indy Denise

MistressMerryweather said:


> Crikey!  I don't think my girls are going to make it.  42I's here...but I have no bum at all and skinny-minnie legs.  I'm 5'9" and 220.  I was really looking forward to it, but like someone else said, I am a little embarrassed to try.    Is the test seat very conspicuous?  Is everyone watching you trying to smooooooosh your "melons" down for the 3rd click?  We are going in Sept.  What to do?  What to do?



I bet you make it..skinny legs means the restraints will come lower....I am your height and about 170..with that midlife fat thing around the middle..I had a lot of room , enough to pack another 50 pounds on the seat...seriously.
I was really leaning forward..not against the back of the seat...I guess I wanted to be that much closer to the action..
It's more about how your weight is carried then anything else...plus, fat smashes better then muscle..and real ****s better then fake ones


----------



## Indy Denise

Indy Denise said:


> I bet you make it..skinny legs means the restraints will come lower....I am your height and about 170..with that midlife fat thing around the middle..I had a lot of room , enough to pack another 50 pounds on the seat...seriously.
> I was really leaning forward..not against the back of the seat...I guess I wanted to be that much closer to the action..
> It's more about how your weight is carried then anything else...plus, fat smashes better then muscle..and real ****s better then fake ones



The **** is " melons" by the way..what you can't say the B-word here?


----------



## glocon

My husband is 6 ft and 280 and he rode (broad shoulders and big chest) so please try to stop worrying.  You guys will have a blast.


----------



## Albytaps

glocon said:


> My husband is 6 ft and 280 and he rode (broad shoulders and big chest) so please try to stop worrying.  You guys will have a blast.



Yay!  Thanks Glocon, this puts me at ease.


----------



## ChrisFL

Indy Denise said:


> The **** is " melons" by the way..what you can't say the B-word here?



let's see, chicken breast

the "b" work worked for me


----------



## Magpie

ChrisFL said:


> let's see, chicken breast
> 
> the "b" work worked for me



I wonder if it's the addition of the "s" that makes the difference.  Let's see...

Chicken breast

Chicken breasts

Or maybe the addition of "chicken" is what does the trick.

ETA:  Okay, I gotta try it without the "chicken"...

Breasts!

ETA x 2:  Oh... was the original "b-word" a different one?  Say, with two "o"s in the middle?  As in "Some politicians are ****s."

ETA the Last:  Yep, that's it!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

MistressMerryweather said:


> Crikey!  I don't think my girls are going to make it.  42I's here...but I have no bum at all and skinny-minnie legs.  I'm 5'9" and 220.  I was really looking forward to it, but like someone else said, I am a little embarrassed to try.    Is the test seat very conspicuous?  Is everyone watching you trying to smooooooosh your "melons" down for the 3rd click?  We are going in Sept.  What to do?  What to do?




i think you will fit imho.  i just watched the video and the 3 clicks seems impossible not to get to unless you are over 6 ft or over 300 lbs


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

kris1977 said:


> #
> do they get people to throw rotten tomatoes at you in it??





Don't be ridiculous. They only use fresh produce all over the Universal Orlando Resort.


----------



## hopemax

MaleficentandGoons said:


> i think you will fit imho.  i just watched the video and the 3 clicks seems impossible not to get to unless you are over 6 ft or over 300 lbs



I've seen a couple of people say this, but with smaller people reporting that they are having trouble, I wonder if we are hearing the clicks of 2 different people in that video, and not just one.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Just wanted to add our info:  Greg was able to ride and he's 6'1" and around 260 lbs.  They pulled him out of line to be tested every time and he easily got the 3 clicks.  We got to ride about 5 times throughout this past week.  
-Melissa


----------



## Liberty Belle

contemporarymom said:


> I'm honestly not trying to start anything or be cruel, but you do realize this person and another who was denied (I believe 5'8"/230-240) are considered medically obese.  While some might refer to themselves as "shrek sized", barrel chested, big boned etc., the bottom line is these people are to large to safely ride.  When designing a ride the engineers need to work with the median, not the extremes to ensure safety.



I would hardly call someone 5'8" and 230 extreme. Overweight, absolutely. Obese, yes probably. But, you're going to find a lot of people that size, so definitely not extreme.


----------



## Slacking

MaleficentandGoons said:


> i think you will fit imho.  i just watched the video and the 3 clicks seems impossible not to get to unless you are over 6 ft or over 300 lbs




6 Feet exactly here, and under 300 pounds. I did not get 3 clicks.

That video is misleading. We see the large guy sit on the bench as he goes camera and then we hear clicks (his? his whole benches?) we actually don't see him putting his restraint down.


----------



## bouncy54

Slacking said:


> 6 Feet exactly here, and under 300 pounds. I did not get 3 clicks.
> 
> That video is misleading. We see the large guy sit on the bench as he goes camera and then we hear clicks (his? his whole benches?) we actually don't see him putting his restraint down.



I'm becoming convinced that it has more to do with the proportion of the bottom half of the body than the top half.  The smaller the butt and thighs are, the more room you have to slide back into the seat which gives room for the harness to lock over the upper part of the body.  
What do you think?


----------



## seadd67

glocon said:


> My husband is 6 ft and 280 and he rode (broad shoulders and big chest) so please try to stop worrying.  You guys will have a blast.



I am just a little shorter and about 20# less so there Is hope out there!!


----------



## seadd67

Magpie said:


> I wonder if it's the addition of the "s" that makes the difference.  Let's see...
> 
> Chicken breast
> 
> Chicken breasts
> 
> Or maybe the addition of "chicken" is what does the trick.
> 
> ETA:  Okay, I gotta try it without the "chicken"...
> 
> Breasts!
> 
> ETA x 2:  Oh... was the original "b-word" a different one?  Say, with two "o"s in the middle?  As in "Some politicians are ****s."
> 
> ETA the Last:  Yep, that's it!




ok that made my day laugh untill I hurt Thanks!!


----------



## contemporarymom

> Originally Posted by contemporarymom View Post
> I'm honestly not trying to start anything or be cruel, but you do realize this person and another who was denied (I believe 5'8"/230-240) are considered medically obese. While some might refer to themselves as "shrek sized", barrel chested, big boned etc., the bottom line is these people are to large to safely ride. When designing a ride the engineers need to work with the median, not the extremes to ensure safety.





Liberty Belle said:


> I would hardly call someone 5'8" and 230 extreme. Overweight, absolutely. Obese, yes probably. But, you're going to find a lot of people that size, so definitely not extreme.



The worldwide percentage of people like the aforementioned 5'8"/230 person who are considered medically obese is under 15% (Even in the US it stands currently at 31% and we are the highest worldwide).  So yes, based on percentages, that is an extreme.  As I stated earlier, when designing a ride like this you can not take into account the extremes but need to take into account the majority.


----------



## seadd67

contemporarymom said:


> The worldwide percentage of people like the aforementioned 5'8"/230 person who are considered medically obese is under 15% (Even in the US it stands currently at 31% and we are the highest worldwide).  So yes, based on percentages, that is an extreme.  As I stated earlier, when designing a ride like this you can not take into account the extremes but need to take into account the majority.



But see you are trying to start something!, your throwing out %'s,really like any one here can not tell you If there overweight or not you odioulsy dont care for Obesse people or you would not go out of your way to make the point!!. Medically Obese?, so because the medical feild says something that must be true right? I dont think so. If you are comfortable with who you are,who cares what the medical feild says. They Build theses rides to get as many people on them as posspile,  and trust me they can build anything safetly for the right amount of money. US just chose not to,just plaine and simple!. Thats ok,thats up to them but trying to say they built this for safety reasons Is really kind of funny. Look at other rides that are much more complecated,Hulk,DD Rock N roll they all go up side down. On the hulk they have bigger seats I dont think they ask to see the latest graph on over weight people then!. At WDW there everyone Is Included. If you dont like someone dont say anything.


----------



## contemporarymom

seadd67 said:


> But see you are trying to start something!, your throwing out %'s,really like any one here can not tell you If there overweight or not you odioulsy dont care for Obesse people or you would not go out of your way to make the point!!. Medically Obese?, so because the medical feild says something that must be true right? I dont think so. If you are comfortable with who you are,who cares what the medical feild says. They Build theses rides to get as many people on them as posspile,  and trust me they can build anything safetly for the right amount of money. US just chose not to,just plaine and simple!. Thats ok,thats up to them but trying to say they built this for safety reasons Is really kind of funny. Look at other rides that are much more complecated,Hulk,DD Rock N roll they all go up side down. On the hulk they have bigger seats I dont think they ask to see the latest graph on over weight people then!. At WDW there everyone Is Included. If you dont like someone dont say anything.



Please don't assume things because in this situation you couldn't be more off base if you tried.  My father, my MIL and SIL are all considered medically obese and I sure as heck love and adore them.  I actually agree with you.  It doesn't matter what a person looks like as long as they are happy with themselves.  But please lets be honest and call it like it is.  If you are X'X'' height and you weigh X, you are considered medically obese and because of that you may have a problem getting on this particular ride.

I'm simply saying that for this particular ride, the mechanics and safety involved are geared towards the majority and not the minority.  Disney has plenty of rides that a minority of individuals for different reasons are precluded from riding.  Heart conditions, back problems, a tendency towards motion sickness, pregnancy and height are just a few of the reasons.  If every ride everywhere was designed for every single person we'd have a heck of a lot of very boring rides.  

Do not single out Universal and say that they and this ride are the only ones that preclude people from riding because that is just simply not the case.


----------



## 02134_HHN

contemporarymom said:


> The worldwide percentage of people like the aforementioned 5'8"/230 person who are considered medically obese is under 15% (Even in the US it stands currently at 31% and we are the highest worldwide).  So yes, based on percentages, that is an extreme.  As I stated earlier, when designing a ride like this you can not take into account the extremes but need to take into account the majority.



Obesity, or Morbid Obesity, is determined by body fat percentage, not by weight and height.  As far as taking into account the majority, according to the CDC, obese American adults are at 34%, and 67% are classified as "overweight or obese."  

And before you say it, I realize that you're trying to narrow your point to only the obese, but I'm sure there are taller folks out there that can't ride because of the combination of them being tall and simply overweight, not technically obese.  I guess the lesson here is, if you're tall, you'd better be skinny, because there is no margin of error.

Whatever you feel about the subject, I think anyone would see that's a large number of people to leave out.  And I agree with the other poster:  You're trying to start something.


----------



## Albytaps

People forget that FJ is not even really "open" yet.  These are soft openings or previews so maybe they're still testing things out.  There haven't been too many posts the last few days about people not being able to ride.  On the contrary, more folks have been posting that they got on and saw many large people ride without problems.

After the 18th we'll know more.


----------



## muffyn

MistressMerryweather said:


> Crikey!  I don't think my girls are going to make it.  42I's here...but I have no bum at all and skinny-minnie legs.  I'm 5'9" and 220.  I was really looking forward to it, but like someone else said, I am a little embarrassed to try.    Is the test seat very conspicuous?  Is everyone watching you trying to smooooooosh your "melons" down for the 3rd click?  We are going in Sept.  What to do?  What to do?



speaking of........
anyone know how this compares to the seats on Kraken ( Sea world)?
now that seat , I, had the hardest to smoosh melons , Hulk & DD were easier!

and. about space. how does personal space figure in on the benches? are you squoooshed together on this? been on DD with a few shreks, & that was um, pretty tight.


----------



## seadd67

contemporarymom said:


> Please don't assume things because in this situation you couldn't be more off base if you tried.  My father, my MIL and SIL are all considered medically obese and I sure as heck love and adore them.  I actually agree with you.  It doesn't matter what a person looks like as long as they are happy with themselves.  But please lets be honest and call it like it is.  If you are X'X'' height and you weigh X, you are considered medically obese and because of that you may have a problem getting on this particular ride.
> 
> I'm simply saying that for this particular ride, the mechanics and safety involved are geared towards the majority and not the minority.  Disney has plenty of rides that a minority of individuals for different reasons are precluded from riding.  Heart conditions, back problems, a tendency towards motion sickness, pregnancy and height are just a few of the reasons.  If every ride everywhere was designed for every single person we'd have a heck of a lot of very boring rides.
> 
> Do not single out Universal and say that they and this ride are the only ones that preclude people from riding because that is just simply not the case.



So where does it say If you are Medicaly Obese you can not ride and who at US determins that? Other rides, and at WDW  It does say If you have neck or hart problems etc, Its recomended you do not ride,they do not actually keep you from rideing It,there at US Is singled out. Again your takeing the  stance where some one Is assumeing that a certain typ of weight Is the majority.
I applogize I did not try to assume what you are thinking,my fault.
I just belive when you are Building anything for the genreal public,you have to build It for evryone,Height,weight age disabilty etc. Now In fairness,It was posted that this Is the soft opening not the official one. They accomdated on the Hulk,with the bigger seats and It seems that the Hulk Is much more Intense? and could cause much more of the so called medical conditions that they say JF could cause. Sorry I am not trying to argue
and I will just say we will agree to disagree and hope for the best for everyone. By the way are you going to be able to ride It this year?,we are going In a few weeks


----------



## DBEAR

New here but I just wanted to add my opinion since I have actually dealt with the Forbidden seats.  Chest and stomach size can be roughly 48-49 inches.  Anything above will NOT fit.  This is only if you are proportionately overweight.  If you have a large chest or stomach that sticks out then you may not fit even at that size.  A large rear can also cause a problem since the harness fits snugly against your thighs.  If you have very large thighs, it could also cause a problem.  As far as this being a soft opening, it doesn't matter.  I have talked to many TMs and this is it for now.  The seats in front of the ride are calibrated every day but may be a little off from those inside.  Also there are many people who can't ride but they never even go through the line.  They simply turn away once they get disappointed outside.  Also if you fit on Sum of All Thrills at Epcot it does not mean you fit on Forbidden Journey.  Bothe use the roboarm technology but the seats and harness at FJ are more restricting.


----------



## Magpie

seadd67 said:


> So where does it say If you are Medicaly Obese you can not ride and who at US determins that? Other rides, and at WDW  It does say If you have neck or hart problems etc, Its recomended you do not ride,they do not actually keep you from rideing It,there at US Is singled out. Again your takeing the  stance where some one Is assumeing that a certain typ of weight Is the majority.
> I applogize I did not try to assume what you are thinking,my fault.
> I just belive when you are Building anything for the genreal public,you have to build It for evryone,Height,weight age disabilty etc. Now In fairness,It was posted that this Is the soft opening not the official one. They accomdated on the Hulk,with the bigger seats and It seems that the Hulk Is much more Intense? and could cause much more of the so called medical conditions that they say JF could cause. Sorry I am not trying to argue
> and I will just say we will agree to disagree and hope for the best for everyone. By the way are you going to be able to ride It this year?,we are going In a few weeks



It says right on the sign outside the castle, along with the usual pregnancy warnings and back problem warnings.  Something along the lines of, "Certain body dimensions may not be able to ride."

There are test seats outside, staffed by a TM who will be able to help you if you're not sure whether you fit.

Apparently the TMs are being tactful about pulling people out of line to test them.  They've all been described as being very, very nice.

Also, while the TMs are not allowed to push down on the restraints (for fear of hurting you), you CAN get a friend to help push down.  That way, if you're close and you don't mind some squishing, you can still get to ride.

ALL coasters have limits, even at Disney.  Some may have a few bigger seats, but even those have safety limits and some very large people will not fit, even in those big seats.  They will not put people who are unsafe into the seats, because the seat won't lock properly and no one wants to see that person go flying off the coaster at a high speed.

You can't tell by looking if a person has a heart condition, so that's a "recommendation".  You CAN measure a person's height, and ask them to sit in a test seat, so those are "limits".

The only ride that's open to absolutely everyone is a floating boat ride like "The Land" and "Small World".  I'm glad they didn't do that to Harry Potter.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## bubba's mom

Albytaps said:


> There haven't been too many posts the last few days about people not being able to ride.



I've noticed _that_ and that there haven't been many reports of the ride stopping and/or breaking down like there was in the beginning.  If that's true, that didn't really take all that long to work those bugs out.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> I've noticed _that_ and that there haven't been many reports of the ride stopping and/or breaking down like there was in the beginning.  If that's true, that didn't really take all that long to work those bugs out.



When we were there last week, we found that everything was running very smoothly and they were  constantly making changes.  Sounds like the area is open all day now and that will make about 1 full week of full softs before the grand opening.


----------



## Planogirl

Magpie said:


> It says right on the sign outside the castle, along with the usual pregnancy warnings and back problem warnings.  Something along the lines of, "Certain body dimensions may not be able to ride."
> 
> There are test seats outside, staffed by a TM who will be able to help you if you're not sure whether you fit.
> 
> Apparently the TMs are being tactful about pulling people out of line to test them.  They've all been described as being very, very nice.
> 
> Also, while the TMs are not allowed to push down on the restraints (for fear of hurting you), you CAN get a friend to help push down.  That way, if you're close and you don't mind some squishing, you can still get to ride.
> 
> ALL coasters have limits, even at Disney.  Some may have a few bigger seats, but even those have safety limits and some very large people will not fit, even in those big seats.  They will not put people who are unsafe into the seats, because the seat won't lock properly and no one wants to see that person go flying off the coaster at a high speed.
> 
> You can't tell by looking if a person has a heart condition, so that's a "recommendation".  You CAN measure a person's height, and ask them to sit in a test seat, so those are "limits".
> 
> *The only ride that's open to absolutely everyone is a floating boat ride like "The Land" and "Small World".  I'm glad they didn't do that to Harry Potter.*
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


I just pictured lots of Harry Potter dolls singing while we drift past.  Don't do that!


----------



## kris1977

seadd67 said:


> I just belive when you are Building anything for the genreal public,you have to build It for evryone,Height,weight age disabilty etc. :



Thats impossible. It doesnt happen anywhere and that includes Disney. there are height, weight and size restrictions on all rides, Disney just so happens to accomodate more people because their rides are less extreem. Their most extreem ride is probably rock n Rollercoaster and most definately not everyone fits into that with the over the shoulder restraints.


----------



## DBEAR

The reason you don't hear many new complaints is because the locals are the ones going right now.  They have already been there multiple times.  The other day I counted at least 10 people within 5 minutes who turned away outside at the test seats.  Wait till next week and it's packed.  By the way, Uni has a TM who stands there by the entrance and marks a line on their clipboard everytime someone doesn't fit on the outside test seats.  That sheet had alot of lines the other day.  Considering their great attendance figures the last few years you would think they might want to fix this. And yes I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## chrisn

Can someone tell me more about...not large...but tall?

My DD's BF is going back with us in October.  He is a bean pole.  Tall and VERY thin...lanky.  I believe my DD said 6'3 1/2 - 155 lbs.

Does anyone think someone with his height might have an issue?

DD says he has a long torso but his legs look pretty long to me too so maybe he is balanced.

I'm just not sure whether to mention this concern to him or not.


----------



## damo

chrisn said:


> Can someone tell me more about...not large...but tall?
> 
> My DD's BF is going back with us in October.  He is a bean pole.  Tall and VERY thin...lanky.  I believe my DD said 6'3 1/2 - 155 lbs.
> 
> Does anyone think someone with his height might have an issue?
> 
> DD says he has a long torso but his legs look pretty long to me too so maybe he is balanced.
> 
> I'm just not sure whether to mention this concern to him or not.



He'll be fine.  There have been people that height who have ridden already.


----------



## damo

DBEAR said:


> The reason you don't hear many new complaints is because the locals are the ones going right now.  They have already been there multiple times.  The other day I counted at least 10 people within 5 minutes who turned away outside at the test seats.  Wait till next week and it's packed.  By the way, Uni has a TM who stands there by the entrance and marks a line on their clipboard everytime someone doesn't fit on the outside test seats.  That sheet had alot of lines the other day.  Considering their great attendance figures the last few years you would think they might want to fix this. And yes I'm being sarcastic.



That is weird because in my experience in our three days there, hardly anyone was even trying those test seats at the entrance.  From what I could see in my time sitting outside the ride while my son rode multiple times in the single rider line, people of many ages and quite large sizes were coming off the ride absolutely thrilled with it.  I am not saying that there won't be people who won't fit but it isn't as prevalent as people here are making it sound.

The people going last week actually weren't the locals.  They are the people staying onsite or with packages.  They seemed very happy from what I was overhearing.  Lots of Brits, who were gobsmacked.


----------



## PrincessOp

bumbershoot said:


> I just wanted to post to THANK you for being so open about your size and even posting your picture!  Not everyone would do that.  So I wanted to make sure you know it's appreciated!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how I missed this before, Bumbershoot! You're welcome!   I'm actually pretty cool with my size (I've been really thin, and I've been this size - there are advantages to both - lol) My main concerns are just being in shape enough to easily be able to enjoy the parks and, of course, get on all the rides!   I am glad my post and photo helped put some minds at ease - hope everyone has a wonderful time at WWOHP!


----------



## CLPClarinet

DBEAR said:


> New here but I just wanted to add my opinion since I have actually dealt with the Forbidden seats.  Chest and stomach size can be roughly 48-49 inches.  Anything above will NOT fit.  This is only if you are proportionately overweight.  If you have a large chest or stomach that sticks out then you may not fit even at that size.  A large rear can also cause a problem since the harness fits snugly against your thighs.  If you have very large thighs, it could also cause a problem.  As far as this being a soft opening, it doesn't matter.  I have talked to many TMs and this is it for now.  The seats in front of the ride are calibrated every day but may be a little off from those inside.  Also there are many people who can't ride but they never even go through the line.  They simply turn away once they get disappointed outside.  Also if you fit on Sum of All Thrills at Epcot it does not mean you fit on Forbidden Journey.  Bothe use the roboarm technology but the seats and harness at FJ are more restricting.



Just measured myself with clothes on. Went around the biggest part of my butt/stomach/hips and it came out to be 47. So if that's the biggest circumference of my whole body, I think I'll be fine. Waist was 37, chest at the biggest part was 42. I think I'll be fine. Just can't pig out at Epcot the few days before! eep!


----------



## Liberty Belle

contemporarymom said:


> The worldwide percentage of people like the aforementioned 5'8"/230 person who are considered medically obese is under 15% (Even in the US it stands currently at 31% and we are the highest worldwide).  So yes, based on percentages, that is an extreme.  As I stated earlier, when designing a ride like this you can not take into account the extremes but need to take into account the majority.



Using your numbers, 31% is almost a third. I stand by what I said.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

I went again yesterday.  My weigh in before going was 258 pounds.  My height again, is 6'3.  Waist size 38 with a size XL upper.  I still felt hunched forward in the seat, and this time I noticed the harness pressing more on my upper pectorals, with still plenty of room around my stomach.

I was turned away again.  My wife got the green light though, but she didn't want to go on without me, so we did Hippogriff and Dragons instead.

I won't try again until I'm 245.


----------



## Albytaps

OrlandoUnited said:


> I went again yesterday.  My weigh in before going was 258 pounds.  My height again, is 6'3.  Waist size 38 with a size XL upper.  I still felt hunched forward in the seat, and this time I noticed the harness pressing more on my upper pectorals, with still plenty of room around my stomach.
> 
> I was turned away again.  My wife got the green light though, but she didn't want to go on without me, so we did Hippogriff and Dragons instead.
> 
> I won't try again until I'm 245.



That stinks!


----------



## contemporarymom

Liberty Belle said:


> Using your numbers, 31% is almost a third. I stand by what I said.



31% is for the United States only.  Worldwide the rate is 15%.  Universal has many overseas visitors.  

For the sake of debate, using the US numbers, 31% is still a minority.  Are you saying that the ride engineers should design a ride for the minority to the possible detriment of the majority?  The overall ride experience needs to be focused on the largest number of users.

I'm also betting that the ride technology used for this ride has very specific weight and balance specs.

Bottom line is if you are considered medically obese you will probably not be able to ride.  Believe me I'm bummed because my sister-in-law would probably love to try this ride when we go down in August.


----------



## 02134_HHN

contemporarymom said:


> 31% is for the United States only.  Worldwide the rate is 15%.  Universal has many overseas visitors.
> 
> For the sake of debate, using the US numbers, 31% is still a minority.  Are you saying that the ride engineers should design a ride for the minority to the possible detriment of the majority?  The overall ride experience needs to be focused on the largest number of users.
> 
> I'm also betting that the ride technology used for this ride has very specific weight and balance specs.
> 
> Bottom line is if you are considered medically obese you will probably not be able to ride.  Believe me I'm bummed because my sister-in-law would probably love to try this ride when we go down in August.




I'm not sure why you keep quoting this 31%, or where you got it from, but it's incorrect.  Here is what the CDC says about obesity in the U.S.:
"Percent of noninstitutionalized adults age 20 years and over who are overweight or obese: 67% (2005-2006) 
Percent of noninstitutionalized adults age 20 years and over who are obese: 34% (2005-2006)" 

Here is what the WHO says about obesity in the world, overall:
"Globally, there are more than 1 billion overweight adults, at least 300 million of them obese."  (World population is 6,827,061,300 according to US Census Bureau)


----------



## Albytaps

If the problem is in the chest and torso length, can you maybe scrunch down a bit and get the bar to come down more?  Can't you just pull it down hard and get it to click?


----------



## contemporarymom

02134_HHN said:


> I'm not sure why you keep quoting this 31%, or where you got it from, but it's incorrect.  Here is what the CDC says about obesity in the U.S.:
> "Percent of noninstitutionalized adults age 20 years and over who are overweight or obese: 67% (2005-2006)
> Percent of noninstitutionalized adults age 20 years and over who are obese: 34% (2005-2006)"
> 
> Here is what the WHO says about obesity in the world, overall:
> "Globally, there are more than 1 billion overweight adults, at least 300 million of them obese."  (World population is 6,827,061,300 according to US Census Bureau)



I have been using the *current* percentage for those considered *medically obese*.  This linkhttp://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/hus/hus09.pdf#067 is the most current data online.  My data is a bit more current.    The 67% you are quoting are the medically obese plus those who are considered overweight.  My posts have been directed toward the percent that is considered medically obese not being able to ride.

Using your worldwide numbers (Haven't had the time to pull the current stuff), that is still only 22.8% of the world's population that is considered obese.

People need to understand that overweight and medically obese are two totally different things.  Having an extra ten or twenty pounds might not be optimal for someone but if otherwise they are in good health it won't kill them.  Being considered medically obese just might.

Honestly this conversation is just going in circles and I'm done spouting numbers etc.  The bottom line is this.  If you're happy with yourself that's all that matters.  If you go to Universal and try to ride Forbidden Journey and you don't get three clicks you don't ride, end of story.


----------



## 02134_HHN

contemporarymom said:


> I have been using the *current* percentage for those considered *medically obese*.  This linkhttp://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/hus/hus09.pdf#067 is the most current data online.  My data is a bit more current.    The 67% you are quoting are the medically obese plus those who are considered overweight.  My posts have been directed toward the percent that is considered medically obese not being able to ride.
> 
> Using your worldwide numbers (Haven't had the time to pull the current stuff), that is still only 22.8% of the world's population that is considered obese.
> 
> People need to understand that overweight and medically obese are two totally different things.  Having an extra ten or twenty pounds might not be optimal for someone but if otherwise they are in good health it won't kill them.  Being considered medically obese just might.
> 
> Honestly this conversation is just going in circles and I'm done spouting numbers etc.  The bottom line is this.  If you're happy with yourself that's all that matters.  If you go to Universal and try to ride Forbidden Journey and you don't get three clicks you don't ride, end of story.



The data I presented is from the current CDC information, which as you know, can only be compiled up to a certain point. That's why your link, while reported in 2009, is reflecting data up to 2007. 

wink.


My original point to you was that you have no idea by looking at someone if they are medically obese - not by weight and height, and not by someone's inability to fit into this particular seat.  However you're using this seat as a gauge, and deciding that if someone doesn't fit in the seat, well, they're obese and shouldn't be on the ride anyway.  

You COULD be obese and FIT in the seat.  Or you could NOT be obese, and NOT fit in the seat.  

I purposely included the overweight category to prove a point, that people who aren't of "normal" bodyweight, while not specifically obese, are the majority.

You have a prejudice, my friend, regardless of your charitable attitude towards your in-laws.


----------



## bumbershoot

contemporarymom said:


> Are you saying that the ride engineers should design a ride for the minority to the possible detriment of the majority?  The overall ride experience needs to be focused on the largest number of users.
> 
> I'm also betting that the ride technology used for this ride has very specific weight and balance specs.



How could making MORE people go on it possibly be to the detriment of others?  How?????

Many people who are bigger are married to people who are not.  So it's detrimental to the family when only one can go on.  OrlandoUnited's wife was really nice and stood in solidarity with him.  I won't be that nice, I'll be going on it.  DH has informed me that I MUST go on it, in fact.  He wants to hear about it through me, as it's possible he will never be able to go on it, b/c even when much trimmer and to the point where his doctor says he's fine, he will still have his body shape, and he's like a linebacker in shape and size.

If there are specific weights and balances, they would be POSTED.  "Unusual" shape and size isn't specific.  It's not about weights and balances, it's about fitting in the restraint that THEY chose to use.  This ride doesn't go upside down.  And yet the restraints at WDW and DLR on the coasters that go upside down are not that, um, restraining.  

Creating a few benches that have, say, 3 seats instead of 4, will *enhance* the ride for more families, it would be a positive change.  And allowing for bigger legs will make it even better (totally self serving b/c of DH, LOL).


----------



## contemporarymom

02134_HHN said:


> You have a prejudice, my friend, regardless of your charitable attitude towards your in-laws.



As I said earlier, I'm done with this circular argument.  There's no point in it because honestly most of the people I'll be traveling with can ride with no problem.  I'll explain to my SIL before hand what the situation is and it will be dealt with. 

That said, don't you dare assume that I have any type of prejudice.  That I do take personally and don't placate me by calling me friend.  Any type of true discrimination is disgusting to me.  If you want to prove a point, prove it with facts and not accusations.


----------



## damo

I think more people will have their family experience dampered by motion sickness than by a member not being able to ride.


----------



## Mcbruns

Metro West said:


> Just a matter of time.....



Oh yeah - I might have to stay up late to get thru this thread!


----------



## DBEAR

So from a business stand point, 31% of the US may not fit.  Sorry but Universal made a stupid mistake.  I sure wouldn't want to alienate that % of visitors.


----------



## DBEAR

damo said:


> That is weird because in my experience in our three days there, hardly anyone was even trying those test seats at the entrance.  From what I could see in my time sitting outside the ride while my son rode multiple times in the single rider line, people of many ages and quite large sizes were coming off the ride absolutely thrilled with it.  I am not saying that there won't be people who won't fit but it isn't as prevalent as people here are making it sound.
> 
> The people going last week actually weren't the locals.  They are the people staying onsite or with packages.  They seemed very happy from what I was overhearing.  Lots of Brits, who were gobsmacked.



Well things have changed some since your visit.  They try checking all large people outside.  I never said last week, I said the other day.  I referenced people saying that hardly any in line are getting turned away.  You could not sit outside and see all the large people coming off the ride.  The chicken exit where they kick you out of line exits in the gift shop.  EVERYONE comes out that way(the shop) even if they didn't ride.


----------



## muffyn

bumbershoot said:


> Creating a few benches that have, say, 3 seats instead of 4, will *enhance* the ride for more families, it would be a positive change.  And allowing for bigger legs will make it even better (totally self serving b/c of DH, LOL).




now that would be an outstanding thing for them to do!

too bad they never do things that smart


----------



## ggh

I attempted to ride it tonight. I am 5'9", 230 and carry most of my weight in the upper half of my body. I was not able to get my third click in the seat and then escorted out what I called the "fat people door."

No one at the entrance suggested I try the seats at the entrance (and I even stood there talking to the attendants for a few minutes) and I waited in line only to be pulled off right after trying the seats well inside the line.

I did not try the test seats at the entrance because I have never had a problem fitting into any of the rides at Universal before. I am constantly going on the Hulk, Dueling Dragons, etc. without a problem. I assumed this ride would be the same. I was wrong and not very happy for a few minutes because I have been looking forward to this for quite a while now. It was a big disappointment.

I have decided to use this as the motivation to lose that pesky weight! FJ, I'll see you in December!

Another thing, the shops are EXTREMELY compact. which poses another potential problem for guests with certain dimensions, as well as everyone visiting. The biggest nightmare came when it started raining and, as usual, everyone crowded into the shops to escape the rain. I am not kidding when I say the shops are a tight fit. When the weather is not cooperating, this problem is compounded exponentially.

While the design of the area is meticulous and gorgeous, there are several major design and production flaws that I think will end up being a deterrent in the long run.


----------



## Burnt Toast

Now since I've been on it (twice) I'm only 5'10" 140lb... and *I* felt cramped in that seat.  While granted the ride is rough, but with over the shoulder restraints I honestly think that there should be some vehicles that only have three seats, instead of four.  I can't help but feel, based on how uncomfortable I was with how narrow the walls were that you sit between, that those seats originally were three-seaters and they made them four to up the hourly capacity.

Needless to say, my roommate who's 6'3" 315lb was not able to ride.  However, he was smart and checked himself on the test seats outside.


----------



## Burnt Toast

seadd67 said:


> I just belive when you are Building anything for the genreal public,you have to build It for evryone,Height,weight age disabilty etc. Now In fairness,It was posted that this Is the soft opening not the official one. They accomdated on the Hulk,with the bigger seats and It seems that the Hulk Is much more Intense? and could cause much more of the so called medical conditions that they say JF could cause. Sorry I am not trying to argue



No, you don't.  Theme park attractions are machines that have a lot of safety regulations.  They only have to build something that will accomodate a majority of their visitors safely.  If folks of a certain height/weight/body type cannot be accomodated safely, then they should not ride.

Honestly, it has to do a lot with the fact that they went with four-seat vehicles... and a strange shoulder restraint.  The bottom part of the restaint seems so unnecessary to me... but that's just me.


----------



## Burnt Toast

Also folks... Hulk, Sum of All Thrills, Mummy, Spiderman, etc. etc. is NOT the same as Forbidden Journey.  Just because you went on some other ride does not make that the same as FJ.

The fact is, the TMs feel for ya.  When they denied my roommate the girl was pretty damn sympathic and you know it wasn't the funniest part of her job (just like when I worked in Attractions on a height-check attraction).  They don't get some cheap thrill from denying you... they are looking out for your safety with what they got.  They did not build the attraction, decide to put in that weird lower part of the shoulder restraint, or whatever.  Please don't take it out on them.

My roommate said before he went that he was going to go off on the employees there if he wasn't allowed on.  I told him he did that and I'd leave him there and he can find his own ride back home.


----------



## Indy Denise

Burnt Toast said:


> Also folks... Hulk, Sum of All Thrills, Mummy, Spiderman, etc. etc. is NOT the same as Forbidden Journey.  Just because you went on some other ride does not make that the same as FJ.
> 
> The fact is, the TMs feel for ya.  When they denied my roommate the girl was pretty damn sympathic and you know it wasn't the funniest part of her job (just like when I worked in Attractions on a height-check attraction).  They don't get some cheap thrill from denying you... they are looking out for your safety with what they got.  They did not build the attraction, decide to put in that weird lower part of the shoulder restraint, or whatever.  Please don't take it out on them.
> 
> My roommate said before he went that he was going to go off on the employees there if he wasn't allowed on.  I told him he did that and I'd leave him there and he can find his own ride back home.



Thank you. It is NOT the Tm's fault but they are getting so much flack. We even heard one man, who was denied riding, encouraging every one to STEAL from the gift stores because " they can't stop ALL of us from stealing because the store was packed" . This is the CRAP the poor TM's are dealing with, and they are the most understanding, nicest, patient people. 

Another man jumped on the ride and said he wasn't going anywhere,he demanded to ride..UNSAFELY!! They stopped the ride ( with us on it ) until he got off. I hope he was kicked out of the park. We were at the end of FJ but many, many, people had their ride and enjoyment stopped because one person was selfish and stupid. They stopped the ride for about 5 minutes. 

Seriously, if you have a problem with FJ or Universal PLEASE DO NOT TAKE IT OUT ON THE TM"S! They did not design the ride, their job is to follow Universal's rules regarding it.


----------



## Indy Denise

Burnt Toast said:


> No, you don't.  Theme park attractions are machines that have a lot of safety regulations.  They only have to build something that will accomodate a majority of their visitors safely.  If folks of a certain height/weight/body type cannot be accomodated safely, then they should not ride.
> 
> Honestly, it has to do a lot with the fact that they went with four-seat vehicles... and a strange shoulder restraint.  The bottom part of the restaint seems so unnecessary to me... but that's just me.



I heard ( not sure where ) that the ride can be changed into something more intense down the road. Maybe some day those restraints will come in handy when they decide to redo it years from now. Anyway, that is my hope...give me some loops and airtime.


----------



## ChrisFL

Indy Denise said:


> Thank you. It is NOT the Tm's fault but they are getting so much flack. We even heard one man, who was denied riding, encouraging every one to STEAL from the gift stores because " they can't stop ALL of us from stealing because the store was packed" . This is the CRAP the poor TM's are dealing with, and they are the most understanding, nicest, patient people.
> 
> Another man jumped on the ride and said he wasn't going anywhere,he demanded to ride..UNSAFELY!! They stopped the ride ( with us on it ) until he got off. I hope he was kicked out of the park. We were at the end of FJ but many, many, people had their ride and enjoyment stopped because one person was selfish and stupid. They stopped the ride for about 5 minutes.
> 
> Seriously, if you have a problem with FJ or Universal PLEASE DO NOT TAKE IT OUT ON THE TM"S! They did not design the ride, their job is to follow Universal's rules regarding it.


----------



## DCDisney

I'm interested to see if they can/will adjust this somehow.  Not sure if I would ride anyway because of a med issue but have never had a size issue on any kind of ride but seems I might on FJ.  If I went without realizing I personally would be really upset as would the rest of my family.  Totally could ruin someone sensitive's trip. Uni did finally lure us in with HP but I'm doubting we'll ever return.


----------



## SkittleKicks

ggh said:


> No one at the entrance suggested I try the seats at the entrance (and I even stood there talking to the attendants for a few minutes) and I waited in line only to be pulled off right after trying the seats well inside the line.



I was lucky, and knowing of the issues of size in this ride, made a beeline for the test seats outside the line.  No dice.  It really is body dimensions, not weight.  I was traveling with my friend and my DH.  DH is the same height as me (6'0")and outweighs me, but is a slim build with a long torso.  He barely made it and had to shimmy around to keep his shoulders from preventing the bar from fully coming down.  My friend wears the same size as me, but is 5'2" and had no trouble whatsoever.  I couldn't fit.  My friend and I have traded shirts and pants (she hemmed them up first, lol) with no issues.  

I'm going back Saturday and trying to cross my legs up to release my quad muscles into relaxing to give me an extra 2 inches.  We'll see how it works.


----------



## JamieSimms91

I am current height is 6'3" but I am way under the 230 pounds weight restriction, do you think I will be able to ride Harry Potter and the FJ


----------



## damo

JamieSimms91 said:


> I am current height is 6'3" but I am way under the 230 pounds weight restriction, do you think I will be able to ride Harry Potter and the FJ



What is your chest measurement?  It really isn't a height or weight thing.  If your chest is under 50" , it sounds like you will fit.


----------



## Magpie

For those comparing FJ to coasters that go upside down, and wondering why the restraints are more restrictive...

I'm wondering if it's because coasters typically use centripetal acceleration to keep us in our seats.  Basically, we don't have to worry so much about falling out, because we're constantly being pushed back into our seats - so even when we go upside down, we're always being held in the seat by the physics of the ride.

I've read descriptions of FJ, however, that describe being tipped forward against the restraints, so that your whole weight is actually coming down against them.

Perhaps the fact that FJ isn't a coaster and doesn't have you go upside down at high speeds, is actually something that makes it LESS safe, and thus requires stricter restraints.

Universal doesn't want smaller people sliding out of their seats and falling from the ride because the restraint was too large for them, and they don't want to have the restraint fail because it wasn't properly locked due a larger person's body dimensions.  This current situation may be a headache for Universal, but a dead guest would be a REAL nightmare.


----------



## SkittleKicks

JamieSimms91 said:


> I am current height is 6'3" but I am way under the 230 pounds weight restriction, do you think I will be able to ride Harry Potter and the FJ



Enh...you'll have to try it yourself.  There are people above 230 getting on and people way under being turned away.  

If you have a larger chest, broad shoulders, or very muscled legs, you might be caught.  It's hard to say, really.  It seems that if you have too long a torso or legs, you'll push against the restraints.  

If you have a naturally slim build (not overly muscular or broad), you should be OK.


----------



## ilovefh

I was able to ride Sunday!  I am 5'1" and 235.  I tried the test seats outisde of the ride on Saturday and did not get a green light.  DH and I waited in line with my mom on Sunday and I decided to try the test seats inside.  Worst thing they could say is that I didn't fit, which I already knew.  I got the harness down one click myself and the TM asked if I minded if she pushed on the harness.  Of course I said I didn't and she got it to click three times.  She said as long as I was comfortable enough to ride like that for 5 minutes I was all set!    Poor DH, I shoved our camera back at him and ran for the ride!  It was my thighs that were the problem.  We did not buy the picture because it was terrible!  

I did enjoy the ride and as long as someone pushes the harness down I am good to go!


----------



## AJRitz

SkittleKicks said:


> Enh...you'll have to try it yourself.  There are people above 230 getting on and people way under being turned away.
> 
> If you have a larger chest, broad shoulders, or very muscled legs, you might be caught.  It's hard to say, really.  It seems that if you have too long a torso or legs, you'll push against the restraints.
> 
> If you have a naturally slim build (not overly muscular or broad), you should be OK.



This is my frustration. And I put it all on the engineering of the ride and the short-sightedness of the ride designers. While I understand that a complex new attraction isn't going to work for _everyone_, effort should have been made to design the ride in such a way that simple, standard, measurements can be used to determine who can and can't ride.

I know that I need to lose weight, and am endeavoring to do so before our trip in October. But I'm really in a no-win situation here. Even if I drop to 220 pounds or so (which I'm confident I can do with diligent effort), that won't fix the fact that I'm genetically broad shouldered. And my workouts are likely to _increase_, rather than decrease the size of my already muscular thighs. And I'll have no way of knowing whether reaching my fitness goals will allow me to ride the attraction, solely because of ill-considered engineering and design decisions.

If there were standard measures to determine whether or not I could ride the attraction, I could make an educated choice about my options in advance. Instead, I don't have much choice but to assume that I won't be able to ride. So my wife, who doesn't particularly enjoy thrill rides, will have to take DD7 on FJ (DD7 is a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and is the only reason we're including Universal in our vacation plans). And I'll do something else with DS3. I'll deal with it, and I certainly won't take my frustration out on the TMs. But I am unlikely to include Universal in my family's future trips to Orlando.


----------



## Planogirl

I would agree that forces help keep people in their seats on roller coasters.  As described, FJ doesn't have those.  

Interesting, people talking about three to a row in some cases.  Would people really want to ride on their own with other larger people?  I have a feeling that some wouldn't like that.


----------



## buzz2400

Surroundedbyboys said:


> Tip for the queasy: we tend to get seasick in slightly rough seas on the cruises we do. The last couple of times we've taken Ginger candy with us and eat it a couple of times a day. Since then, we've had NO nausea. My sister in law uses it when she goes on theme park rides and it has worked great for her too! You can also chew ginger gum, but we've found that the ginger tablets don't work.



where do you get ginger candy and what kind of candy is it?


----------



## Evi

marivaid said:


> Well I have no hope for mine
> I just don't see where on earth I am supposed to put my ****s in there?! Maybe if I stuff one under each armpit... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm food for thoughts.....



I was thinking the exact same thing.  I only have problems at universal and its always a b placement issue with the restraints.  Do they think only men ride these?


----------



## Burnt Toast

JamieSimms91 said:


> I am current height is 6'3" but I am way under the 230 pounds weight restriction, do you think I will be able to ride Harry Potter and the FJ



There is no weight restriction... it's more of a shape restriction, it seems like.  Unfortunately, it's not somethign that they can measure or put a number on it (like a height requirement)... best way is to hop in the test seat and see if you get the green light.


----------



## Burnt Toast

That's also a good point... there's no centrifical forces pushing you down into your seat, I didn't even think about that, compared to a typical rollercoaster.

However, I still think that they should (instead of that weird bottom part of the shoulder restraint), that they should have put in a seat beat to click into that keeps you from sliding out or something.


----------



## aubriee

buzz2400 said:


> where do you get ginger candy and what kind of candy is it?



Amazon sells it.  Warning though, it has an odd hot taste.  I love it, but everyone else in my family can't  stand it.  It does work wonderfully for motion sickness though, when nothing else will help.


----------



## yarlenna

Lou Holtz said:


> Its not a disaster. They made the ride to the specifications that were necessary. Its not a personal attack. If someone doesn't fit the specifications, in 90% of the cases, there is something they can do about that!



Do you really think that people can just "can do about that"? If that were true, there would be no fat people. As more that 30% of Americans are obese that means that there are many who will not be able to ride. It is hard enough to be a large woman in this culture. Harry Potter is about magic. Where is the magic for people who are too fat or too tall? Universal needs to fix this.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Guys, until you try the seats you have no idea if you'll fit. There's no point in shouting down at UO when you may in fact fit! I can't imagine that additional part to the bar making it horrifically worse a fit than the roller coasters.


----------



## Lucky4me

Claire-Bear said:


> Guys, until you try the seats you have no idea if you'll fit. There's no point in shouting down at UO when you may in fact fit! I can't imagine that additional part to the bar making it horrifically worse a fit than the roller coasters.



I agree, but it doesn't look particularly comfortable.
I am going to be a size 10 come November. Thanks Universal! 
But if I'm still too big to ride because of my large b**b's, they are in big trouble...


----------



## buzz2400

I have read every single one of these posts.  I am going in September and I am obese.  Yes I will admit it.  I am fat, fat, fat, fat.  When I get there I will try the seat and if I fit, I fit.  If not, life goes on.  I am not going to lose sleep over a five minute ride.  There is so much crap going on in the world and I just keep reading about how everyone is so scared that they won't fit in the seat.  

And for those who feel that overweight people can lose the weight in a blink of an eye, shame on you.  I don't sit around eating bon bons and watching tv.  I gained the majority of the weight because I was on anti-depressant pills that make you gain weight (which the doctor never told me).  Alot of the overweight people are overweight for health reasons not because they enjoy overeating. Once you put on the weight, it is very very difficult to take it off.  

Anyway for all of those who have decided to try and lose weight before you go, I hope for the best for you.  For all of you who were born to be tall, stand tall and be proud.  For all the people who aren't even 48", remember good things come in little packages.  For every other person you can't ride because you have health problems, I hope for a speedy recovery.  

Please don't let this one ride ruin your life.  I don't mean to preach, and I usually don't but it is only a five minute ride in a lifespan many, many decades.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Claire-Bear said:


> Guys, until you try the seats you have no idea if you'll fit. There's no point in shouting down at UO when you may in fact fit! I can't imagine that additional part to the bar making it horrifically worse a fit than the roller coasters.



Except for those of us who have gone and do not fit.


----------



## Kronk N Tink

Or those who don't feel like spending $75 to find out they do not fit.

I'll have to keep track of this... this attraction was going to get us out of disney for the first time in 20 years... but if we can't all go on there's no point. 

Even if we're not sure we can all go on there's no point in spending the money for 5 adults and 2 kids to find that out.


----------



## Planogirl

buzz2400 said:


> I have read every single one of these posts.  I am going in September and I am obese.  Yes I will admit it.  I am fat, fat, fat, fat.  When I get there I will try the seat and if I fit, I fit.  If not, life goes on.  I am not going to lose sleep over a five minute ride.  There is so much crap going on in the world and I just keep reading about how everyone is so scared that they won't fit in the seat.
> 
> And for those who feel that overweight people can lose the weight in a blink of an eye, shame on you.  I don't sit around eating bon bons and watching tv.  I gained the majority of the weight because I was on anti-depressant pills that make you gain weight (which the doctor never told me).  Alot of the overweight people are overweight for health reasons not because they enjoy overeating. Once you put on the weight, it is very very difficult to take it off.
> 
> Anyway for all of those who have decided to try and lose weight before you go, I hope for the best for you.  For all of you who were born to be tall, stand tall and be proud.  For all the people who aren't even 48", remember good things come in little packages.  For every other person you can't ride because you have health problems, I hope for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Please don't let this one ride ruin your life.  I don't mean to preach, and I usually don't but it is only a five minute ride in a lifespan many, many decades.


I admire your attitude.    Unfortunately, I'm afraid that many others won't even pay attention much less feel the same way.


----------



## Claire-Bear

buzz2400 said:


> I have read every single one of these posts.  I am going in September and I am obese.  Yes I will admit it.  I am fat, fat, fat, fat.  When I get there I will try the seat and if I fit, I fit.  If not, life goes on.  I am not going to lose sleep over a five minute ride.  There is so much crap going on in the world and I just keep reading about how everyone is so scared that they won't fit in the seat.
> 
> And for those who feel that overweight people can lose the weight in a blink of an eye, shame on you.  I don't sit around eating bon bons and watching tv.  I gained the majority of the weight because I was on anti-depressant pills that make you gain weight (which the doctor never told me).  Alot of the overweight people are overweight for health reasons not because they enjoy overeating. Once you put on the weight, it is very very difficult to take it off.
> 
> Anyway for all of those who have decided to try and lose weight before you go, I hope for the best for you.  For all of you who were born to be tall, stand tall and be proud.  For all the people who aren't even 48", remember good things come in little packages.  For every other person you can't ride because you have health problems, I hope for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Please don't let this one ride ruin your life.  I don't mean to preach, and I usually don't but it is only a five minute ride in a lifespan many, many decades.



I think that's very nicely put.
Even for those intending to visit Islands of Adventure purely for WWOHP, those 4 minutes of the ride are a tiny proportion of the time you can actually spend in the area. You have all of Hogsmeade to explore, all the intricacies of animations going on in shop windows, the three House shows to enjoy, Ollivanders, Flight of the Hippogriff, the themed restaurant, pub, and the whole of the FJ queue (which I'm most excited about).


----------



## Metro West

Kronk N Tink said:


> Or those who don't feel like spending $75 to find out they do not fit.
> 
> I'll have to keep track of this... this attraction was going to get us out of disney for the first time in 20 years... but if we can't all go on there's no point.
> 
> Even if we're not sure we can all go on there's no point in spending the money for 5 adults and 2 kids to find that out.


 So you have no desire to see the rest of IOA and the other great attractions?


----------



## mom2monkiesx3

I have nothing to add about the size thing BUT I will say you can buy ginger sticks at CRACKER BARREL


----------



## czycropper

buzz2400 said:


> I have read every single one of these posts.  I am going in September and I am obese.  Yes I will admit it.  I am fat, fat, fat, fat.  When I get there I will try the seat and if I fit, I fit.  If not, life goes on.  I am not going to lose sleep over a five minute ride.  There is so much crap going on in the world and I just keep reading about how everyone is so scared that they won't fit in the seat.
> 
> And for those who feel that overweight people can lose the weight in a blink of an eye, shame on you.  I don't sit around eating bon bons and watching tv.  I gained the majority of the weight because I was on anti-depressant pills that make you gain weight (which the doctor never told me).  Alot of the overweight people are overweight for health reasons not because they enjoy overeating. Once you put on the weight, it is very very difficult to take it off.
> 
> Anyway for all of those who have decided to try and lose weight before you go, I hope for the best for you.  For all of you who were born to be tall, stand tall and be proud.  For all the people who aren't even 48", remember good things come in little packages.  For every other person you can't ride because you have health problems, I hope for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Please don't let this one ride ruin your life.  I don't mean to preach, and I usually don't but it is only a five minute ride in a lifespan many, many decades.


----------



## fairyprincess88

Usually I just lurk here, never posted, but figured I'd give my imput on some the "girls" concern here.  I was in Orlando for a friend's wedding last week and heard about the public softs for the WWoHP, and being the Potter nerd I am, I took the chance and headed over to IOA.  I have a full Harry Potter vacation planned for July but temptation and excitement won over patience.  

Anyway, I have read all the let down stories of people not fitting on Forbidden Journey and yes it scared me.  Im not exactly skinny but not extremely overwieght, more along the lines of "a bit of chub".  But my main fear was the chest area as I was cursed by God to be more than a little top heavy.  Thankfully though there was no reason to fear.  I did wear a sports bra with good smooshing capabilites just in case, a while the restraints did push tight, it was not hard to get the 3 clicks and off we went.  After getting off I did have a small bit of soreness, but nothing I havent felt after getting off other rides that push on my chest.  It was funny though because on of the " Sytherin students" overheard me mention it to my friend as she giggled and said, "too bad you muggles cant use a good ole cushioning charm" and patted her also not tiny chest.  I replied that a shrinking charm might have been more useful and she cackled and said, "Hmm shrinking charm, I'll have to remember that next time I duel with a Gryffindor boy."

So anyway, just wanted to let the females know, that having a big chest doesn't have to mean you wont ride.  That area is easy to squish if needed.


----------



## TerrytownGrl

ilovefh said:


> I was able to ride Sunday!  I am 5'1" and 235.  I tried the test seats outisde of the ride on Saturday and did not get a green light.  DH and I waited in line with my mom on Sunday and I decided to try the test seats inside.  Worst thing they could say is that I didn't fit, which I already knew.  I got the harness down one click myself and the TM asked if I minded if she pushed on the harness.  Of course I said I didn't and she got it to click three times.  She said as long as I was comfortable enough to ride like that for 5 minutes I was all set!    Poor DH, I shoved our camera back at him and ran for the ride!  It was my thighs that were the problem.  We did not buy the picture because it was terrible!
> 
> I did enjoy the ride and as long as someone pushes the harness down I am good to go!



So glad you were able to ride!  My DH and I have begun walking in the evenings so maybe by November, we'll be lucky enough to ride as well.  We haven't been to Universal since the early 90s and are very excited about our upcoming trip.  I must admit that WWoHP is one of the only reasons we're visiting Universal this trip.

So, I am just verry grateful that I found out about the size and body shape restrictions BEFORE we got there.  I would have been so embarassed to be pulled out of line unexpectedly!  When you're overweight or obese, you feel self-conscious enough.  

So, even if me or DH aren't able to ride, at least I won't be surprised.  I'll be disappointed, but at least I won't feel quite so caught off guard.  

And I understand Universal's decision to build the ride the way they deem best.  Just as in the future, they can understand my decision to spend our money at Disney.


----------



## damo

TerrytownGrl said:


> So glad you were able to ride!  My DH and I have begun walking in the evenings so maybe by November, we'll be lucky enough to ride as well.  We haven't been to Universal since the early 90s and are very excited about our upcoming trip.  I must admit that WWoHP is one of the only reasons we're visiting Universal this trip.
> 
> So, I am just verry grateful that I found out about the size and body shape restrictions BEFORE we got there.  I would have been so embarassed to be pulled out of line unexpectedly!  When you're overweight or obese, you feel self-conscious enough.
> 
> So, even if me or DH aren't able to ride, at least I won't be surprised.  I'll be disappointed, but at least I won't feel quite so caught off guard.
> 
> And I understand Universal's decision to build the ride the way they deem best.  Just as in the future, they can understand my decision to spend our money at Disney.



They are constantly pulling entire groups of people out for the test seats.  Nobody is singled out.  You don't sit in the seats by yourself but they will put all the people around you in there too.

I think we are forgetting that Rowling approved everything in this entire project, so it was not just Universal's decision but ultimately it was her decision.


----------



## seadd67

There Is going to be some that will not fit, even maybe alot!. But that by no means should ruin your time visiting US and the Harry potter attractions. 
I will for one will go all the way untill they let me on or say I can not,I will be dissipointed yep but at the end one ride Is not going to spoil our trip. At the very least my DS will be able to ride It.


----------



## DBEAR

Today they were not pressing on the harness at all.  They had 5 people within 2 minutes of me that all wanted to see a manager/lead because they waited 45 minutes to find out they couldn't ride.  These were all individuals from different parties.  A few days ago I got three clicks and now I got 1.  Still on a strict diet and I didn't gain any weight since then.  I've gone from 50 inch chest and stomach to 48 inches.  So now it depends how much they want to push on the harness.  Highlight of the day was watching someone yell at a manager about the ride.  Sorry but at this point I'm tired of the whole thing.  They still have no plans to fix this by the way.  I'll give them a hint.  Put a buckle between the legs and shorten the harness.  The excuse of sliding out is null and void if you put in the buckle.  Trust me, NO ONE is going to slide out of that coffin sized box if there is a buckle.


----------



## DVC4US

How do the seats compare with Manta at SW? (I know the legs are different but wondering about the upper restraint)  Has anyone that's been turned away from FJ been able to ride Manta?  Thanks


----------



## Kronk N Tink

Metro West said:


> So you have no desire to see the rest of IOA and the other great attractions?



The other attractions mildly interest me... although looking at some reports I'm not even sure I can get in some of those (I'm very big across the shoulders and chest) but really I go from Ontario to Florida for an immersive experience and this is the first time Universal has offered such an experience.

I'm sure the rides are good don't get me wrong I would certainly go on them if I was there (or try to) I just don't feel the experience in itself would be that much different from say Canada's Wonderland... which is like an hour away instead of 20.  Unless Harry is all up and running and able to be experienced in full.


----------



## ChrisFL

Kronk N Tink said:


> The other attractions mildly interest me... although looking at some reports I'm not even sure I can get in some of those (I'm very big across the shoulders and chest) but really I go from Ontario to Florida for an immersive experience and this is the first time Universal has offered such an experience.
> 
> I'm sure the rides are good don't get me wrong I would certainly go on them if I was there (or try to) I just don't feel the experience in itself would be that much different from say Canada's Wonderland... which is like an hour away instead of 20.  Unless Harry is all up and running and able to be experienced in full.




I completely disagree that this is the first "immersive experience" Universal is offering. From the start IOA has offered that. It's not some amusment park, it's one of the most highly themed (and highly rated) theme parks in the world.


----------



## lildamo

Kronk N Tink said:


> The other attractions mildly interest me... although looking at some reports I'm not even sure I can get in some of those (I'm very big across the shoulders and chest) but really I go from Ontario to Florida for an immersive experience and this is the first time Universal has offered such an experience.
> 
> I'm sure the rides are good don't get me wrong I would certainly go on them if I was there (or try to) I just don't feel the experience in itself would be that much different from say Canada's Wonderland... which is like an hour away instead of 20.  Unless Harry is all up and running and able to be experienced in full.



I'm from the Toronto area and trust me...Universal Studios couldn't be more different than Canada's Wonderland.  The theming at Islands of Adventure is on par if not greater than anything I've seen at Disney (and I've been going to Disney my whole life) and every single ride is better than anything Wonderland has to offer (Behemoth is the only worthwhile thing in that park, IMO...I'm a huge theme park fan and generally don't even bother going to Wonderland, I'd rather save my money and go to Universal).


----------



## Kronk N Tink

ChrisFL said:


> I completely disagree that this is the first "immersive experience" Universal is offering. From the start IOA has offered that. It's not some amusment park, it's one of the most highly themed (and highly rated) theme parks in the world.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's fine... when I eventually go I hope I'm wrong... but I don't feel like spending the extra vacation time and money to find out until they've got something I can truly get excited over.   If they fix Forbidden Journey that would do it


----------



## Planogirl

This is what Universal continually has to combat - people's misperceptions about what they offer.  It's nothing new.


----------



## PlutoLuvr

I'm astonished at seeing posts pretty regularly saying if people can't fit on one ride, they'd rather not even go to Universal.  It would be like saying, "If I can't fit on Peter Pan, I'm not going to even go to Disney."

I'll rearrange my trip in September if these posters are serious.  I could care less about WWOHP.  We're not planning on spending too much time at the Uni parks this September because we'd figured the whole resort (including Citywalk in the evenings and Universal during the days) is going to be packed.  If hordes of HP fans are only going to go on one ride (maybe if they can fit) and then leave, we'll rearrange our vacay to spend more time at our favorite parks (Uni/IOA).


----------



## FayeW

I had no desire to go to Universal either, until we planned our "once in a lifetime trip" to Orlando and decided to experience a little bit of everything, mostly because the price of admission to SeaWorld and Universal was so much more affordable than a full on, disney only vacation. The only Disney park we did was Magic Kingdom. We spent two days at SeaWorld (because we liked our first day so much we decided to take advantage of the second day free option), and 5 days at Universal/Islands of Adventure. Next time we went back, it was going to be just Disney, to see the parks we missed, but hubby insisted that we spend the extra $300 to go back to the Universal parks instead of just an additional $14 to increase the days on our disney tickets.

So, Kronk, from someone who has also spent several days at Canada's Wonderland, I can tell you that Universal Studios parks are first rate, and in my humble opinion, the rides and theming are at least equal to, and in many cases exceed, the similar ride at Disney. It in no way resembles Canada's Wonderland. For every ride Disney has, Universal has something similar that is better, faster, more thrilling, and you only have to go to two parks, which you can easily walk between in 10 mins, to find them. The notable exceptions are Mickey's Philharmagic, which I think is second to none, and the Spectromagic, which I have to see at least once during every visit.

Oddly enough, our worst day of vacation is always at Disney Hollywood Studios, and our best is always at Universal studios.


----------



## SkittleKicks

DVC4US said:


> How do the seats compare with Manta at SW? (I know the legs are different but wondering about the upper restraint)  Has anyone that's been turned away from FJ been able to ride Manta?  Thanks



Yup, able to ride Manta, no dice for FJ.  There's no good comparison ride I can think of.  You'll have to try it for yourselves - it's really hard to say.  But, please go anyway - the area around the ride is beautiful.


----------



## Northstar

fairyprincess88 said:


> Anyway, I have read all the let down stories of people not fitting on Forbidden Journey and yes it scared me.  Im not exactly skinny but not extremely overwieght, more along the lines of "a bit of chub".  But my main fear was the chest area as I was cursed by God to be more than a little top heavy.  Thankfully though there was no reason to fear.  I did wear a sports bra with good smooshing capabilites just in case, a while the restraints did push tight, it was not hard to get the 3 clicks and off we went.  After getting off I did have a small bit of soreness, but nothing I havent felt after getting off other rides that push on my chest.  It was funny though because on of the " Sytherin students" overheard me mention it to my friend as she giggled and said, "too bad you muggles cant use a good ole cushioning charm" and patted her also not tiny chest.  I replied that a shrinking charm might have been more useful and she cackled and said, "Hmm shrinking charm, I'll have to remember that next time I duel with a Gryffindor boy."
> 
> So anyway, just wanted to let the females know, that having a big chest doesn't have to mean you wont ride.  That area is easy to squish if needed.



  Thanks for the chuckle, fairyprincess88!  
I love it that the ride attendant/animator/actor (they don't call them CMs at Universal, do they?) was so in character and so good at comebacks!


----------



## maroo

PlutoLuvr said:


> I'm astonished at seeing posts pretty regularly saying if people can't fit on one ride, they'd rather not even go to Universal.  It would be like saying, "If I can't fit on Peter Pan, I'm not going to even go to Disney."
> 
> I'll rearrange my trip in September if these posters are serious.  I could care less about WWOHP.  We're not planning on spending too much time at the Uni parks this September because we'd figured the whole resort (including Citywalk in the evenings and Universal during the days) is going to be packed.  If hordes of HP fans are only going to go on one ride (maybe if they can fit) and then leave, we'll rearrange our vacay to spend more time at our favorite parks (Uni/IOA).



You can count me as one person that won't be at Universal in Sept.  I was planning on buying an AP and hanging out at HP and riding rides for two days on my trip - but I had 2 people tell me before the FJ debacle that Universal rides are a snug fit for those of us that are overweight.  My issue is that I want to buy an AP - but I don't want to spend that kind of money if I can't actually DO the things in the park.  And it isn't just one ride - my understanding after researching all of this is that many of the rides at Universal are not made to provide much breathing room for us.

The draw for Universal IS the rides - mostly.  Disney is less about the actual rides and more about the experience, which is why I would still go to Disney even if I could not fit on one ride.  

This is different.  Tall people, broad shouldered people, people with larger thighs, people with larger breasts, and people that are really not all that big are being turned away from the ride left and right.  And it isn't right.  Just a little foresight on their part (and they could have anticipated it from here!) would have given them plenty of "warning" that they were going to have an issue.

Could "Hagrid" even ride?  The man who played Hagrid?  He wasn't in any of the pictures when the 5 actors and actresses were there a month ago.

Anyway...enjoy the park in September.  You will have a few less people to contend with.  I am sure Universal doesn't really care, honestly, or they would be trying to fix it.  The wait will be long enough without the taller, bigger, and well endowed people actually able to ride anyway.


----------



## WWEDUDE

maroo said:


> And it isn't just one ride - my understanding after researching all of this is that many of the rides at Universal are not made to provide much breathing room for us.



I've never heard this much about any other ride at Universal. Almost all the coasters have special seating, and many of the people who were asked to try the test seat were never asked on other rides at Universal. Not saying all rides are meant for everyone, but I don't think any of the rides are like FJ in that sense.


----------



## wdwfan16

PlutoLuvr said:


> I'm astonished at seeing posts pretty regularly saying if people can't fit on one ride, they'd rather not even go to Universal.  It would be like saying, "If I can't fit on Peter Pan, I'm not going to even go to Disney."



From what I am reading fitting on this ride will not be my concern but getting sick.  So few rides at IOA interest me for the same reason.  I am not a coaster person.  We are planning on visiting later this year but it maybe the only visit.  The cost of the hotel is high, very poor discount.  The tickets are not bad.  We will do both parks over two days and that will be it.  I love HP but I may not return.  I will go once.

HP has all of three/four rides depending how you count them.  I cannot ride the Dueling dragons and it appears FJ (DH will ride alone and tell me if he thinks I can ride.).  Why would I return?  To buy food?  Nope.


----------



## MIChessGuy

damo said:


> They are constantly pulling entire groups of people out for the test seats.  Nobody is singled out.  You don't sit in the seats by yourself but they will put all the people around you in there too.



How soon do they pull the borderline riders out of the queue?  I understand the entire queue area is well worth seeing by itself.  I am more or less resigned to failing the click test and being sent down the fatso corridor, but at least I am hoping to see the pre-board theming.


----------



## WWEDUDE

MIChessGuy said:


> How soon do they pull the borderline riders out of the queue?  I understand the entire queue area is well worth seeing by itself.  I am more or less resigned to failing the click test and being sent down the fatso corridor, but at least I am hoping to see the pre-board theming.



You go through the entire castle, preshows, etc. The test seats are right before you board, when they ask how many people are in your group.


----------



## damo

MIChessGuy said:


> How soon do they pull the borderline riders out of the queue?  I understand the entire queue area is well worth seeing by itself.  I am more or less resigned to failing the click test and being sent down the fatso corridor, but at least I am hoping to see the pre-board theming.



There are also test seats outside the castle, so you can test yourself out there.  Then you can go through the entire queue already knowing whether or not you can ride.


----------



## ggh

DVC4US said:


> How do the seats compare with Manta at SW? (I know the legs are different but wondering about the upper restraint)  Has anyone that's been turned away from FJ been able to ride Manta?  Thanks



Yes, I have been able to ride the Manta (and every other thrill ride in Orlando) repeatedly without a problem. I could not ride FJ. I only got two clicks.


----------



## coasterfiend

damo said:


> There are also test seats outside the castle, so you can test yourself out there.  Then you can go through the entire queue already knowing whether or not you can ride.



We were there this week-end.  My 18yo nephew is 6'4, a 52" chest, and equally sized belly.  The test seat outside gave him a red light - no go.  We went through the queue (me feeling terribly sad about it, by the way) and they had him try the seats just before the boarding room.  He fit that test seat and got the magic "three clicks".  I cried I was so happy and he gave me the biggest hug ever.  He and my son have been fans of the books since they were in the third grade.

So, don't give up based on the outside test seat, it may work for you on the official seats.  Good Luck!!


----------



## mjohnson96

coasterfiend said:


> We were there this week-end.  My 18yo nephew is 6'4, a 52" chest, and equally sized belly.  The test seat outside gave him a red light - no go.  We went through the queue (me feeling terribly sad about it, by the way) and they had him try the seats just before the boarding room.  He fit that test seat and got the magic "three clicks".  I cried I was so happy and he gave me the biggest hug ever.  He and my son have been fans of the books since they were in the third grade.
> 
> So, don't give up based on the outside test seat, it may work for you on the official seats.  Good Luck!!


That makes sense too since they are making adjustments everyday.  The prob have not made those same adjustments to the test seats outside


----------



## knieriem

Fractal514 said:


> I'm not sure I agree. I will be hopeful, as I really love Harry Potter and *wouldn't mind the excuse to get another trip in to IOA to visit Spider-man,* but it sounds like it's about how you carry the weight.  I fear that his height may have the weight spread better.  Mine is around my midsection, a paunch if you will, and that might not be ok.
> 
> We'll see, it won't be the end of the world if I can't, I just won't go to Universal.  I think I would be upset if I got there and found out I couldn't ride without any indications beforehand that this would be the case.
> 
> Does that make sense?



This is a little off topic but I thought I'd let you know they've upgraded spider-man!! The images on the screens are a lot clearer and there's some new footage instead of the same ol' stuff. I even think the image of the guy in the garbage truck is newer!


----------



## PlutoLuvr

maroo said:


> You can count me as one person that won't be at Universal in Sept.  I was planning on buying an AP and hanging out at HP and riding rides for two days on my trip - but I had 2 people tell me before the FJ debacle that Universal rides are a snug fit for those of us that are overweight.  My issue is that I want to buy an AP - but I don't want to spend that kind of money if I can't actually DO the things in the park.  And it isn't just one ride - my understanding after researching all of this is that many of the rides at Universal are not made to provide much breathing room for us.
> 
> The draw for Universal IS the rides - mostly.  Disney is less about the actual rides and more about the experience, which is why I would still go to Disney even if I could not fit on one ride.
> 
> This is different.  Tall people, broad shouldered people, people with larger thighs, people with larger breasts, and people that are really not all that big are being turned away from the ride left and right.  And it isn't right.  Just a little foresight on their part (and they could have anticipated it from here!) would have given them plenty of "warning" that they were going to have an issue.
> 
> Could "Hagrid" even ride?  The man who played Hagrid?  He wasn't in any of the pictures when the 5 actors and actresses were there a month ago.
> 
> Anyway...enjoy the park in September.  You will have a few less people to contend with.  I am sure Universal doesn't really care, honestly, or they would be trying to fix it.  The wait will be long enough without the taller, bigger, and well endowed people actually able to ride anyway.



Well, I've seen huge people at Universal enjoying the attractions/ride.  I'm no skinny-minnie, and I've never had any trouble at all.  I do, however, suffer from motion sickness, so coasters or spinning are out for me.  But Shrek and Terminator are no different than the Muppets/Philharmagic movies; Twister is a walk-through thing; Mummy is a coaster, so I can't tell you who fits/who doesn't; Disaster anyone can fit on (you're on a subway); Jaws anyone can fit; MIB I've seen very large folks on; Simpsons is too intense for me, so that's another I can't attest to; ET I've seen very large folks on.  That's our usual "loop" through the Universal side, and there's plenty to do!  And there's actually a few things we skip (Jimmy Neutron ride, Rip Ride Rocket Coaster).

Funny, as someone who suffers from motion sickness, I love the rides at Disney.  I go to Universal for the "experience" and IOA for the theming and food.  

I love all the theme parks, WDW, Uni, SW, IOA.  I think there are pros and cons to each individual park, but I think you'd be very pleasantly surprised and find many, many things to do and Uni/IOA.  I also know all the parks like the back of my hand (raised a Disney kid in Florida since it opened), and I can't imagine spending even a whole day in the area that's now become WWOHP.  It would be like never leaving Africa for the whole day at AK or Adventureland at MK.  Why would you want to shortchange yourself?

Whatever you decide, I do hope your vacation is a wonderful one


----------



## tedmundson

To help add information for those who are trying to figure out if they will fit or not, I'll update my post that I left a couple of weeks ago.  At that time, I weighed around 246-248 with a 50" chest and a 41" waist at 5'11".

By the time vacation rolled around, I was into the upper 230's, probably 238-240 and fitting comfortably into my 48" suit coats with 39" waist suit pants.  I was a green light for FJ in the test seat out front and in the castle.  I was pulled out of line for the interior test seat for 2 out of 3 trips through the castle.  They pulled my entire group when they pulled me, so it isn't the least bit embarrassing.

I probably would have fit without the weight loss, but it would definitely have been close.  I think I will try to continue the HP diet, I'm sure that carrying 10 fewer pounds has been better with this 106 degree heat index we have had this week.


----------



## ilovefh

DBEAR said:


> *Today they were not pressing on the harness at all.*  They had 5 people within 2 minutes of me that all wanted to see a manager/lead because they waited 45 minutes to find out they couldn't ride.  These were all individuals from different parties.  A few days ago I got three clicks and now I got 1.  Still on a strict diet and I didn't gain any weight since then.  I've gone from 50 inch chest and stomach to 48 inches.  *So now it depends how much they want to push on the harness.*  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Bolding and cutting is mine.  On Sunday they pushed the harness for me and I was able to ride but yesterday they didn't push them down.  That is the one thing that bothers me....be consistent!  Either allow TM's to push down the harness always or never!


----------



## DBEAR

ilovefh said:


> DBEAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Today they were not pressing on the harness at all.*  They had 5 people within 2 minutes of me that all wanted to see a manager/lead because they waited 45 minutes to find out they couldn't ride.  These were all individuals from different parties.  A few days ago I got three clicks and now I got 1.  Still on a strict diet and I didn't gain any weight since then.  I've gone from 50 inch chest and stomach to 48 inches.  *So now it depends how much they want to push on the harness.*  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Bolding and cutting is mine.  On Sunday they pushed the harness for me and I was able to ride but yesterday they didn't push them down.  That is the one thing that bothers me....be consistent!  Either allow TM's to push down the harness always or never!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out they weren't too caring yesterday.  When I asked why they weren't allowed to push at all the girl was ignorant.  She told me I was lucky I had at least ridden the other day.  I had to keep from telling her what I thought of her. Sorry but 3 clicks and now 1,  I hope that TM gets screamed at this entire summer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indy Denise

DBEAR said:


> ilovefh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to point out they weren't too caring yesterday.  When I asked why they weren't allowed to push at all the girl was ignorant.  She told me I was lucky I had at least ridden the other day.  I had to keep from telling her what I thought of her. Sorry but 3 clicks and now 1,  I hope that TM gets screamed at this entire summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why take it out on some poor worker? Only someone IGNORANT (IMHO! )  would do that.   If someone has a problem they should ask to speak to a manager/supervisor..someone who makes the rules...and someone who can actually chage them.  I feel so badly for these TM's. Why confront them? Not every TM has been there 24/7 so what happens even minutes ago may not have anything to do with them.
> 
> Again, this is IMHO but having been on both ends of retail ( hourly and manager ) it is always the hourly worker who doesn't make policy, but who is expected to follow it or lose their jobs, that get treated poorly.
Click to expand...


----------



## phamton

DBEAR said:


> I also wanted to point out they weren't too caring yesterday.  When I asked why they weren't allowed to push at all the girl was ignorant.



Do you honestly think that team members are allowed to talk about Universal Studios safety procedures?  Decisions such as this are not shared with those outside the company and sometimes not even with those who run the ride.  I am going to take some guesses.  Maybe since many people were being denied boarding because of size, the number of complaints may have had them re-contact the manufacturer to see if 3 clicks was necessary.  Or maybe the restraint locks were readjusted to fit more people by the manufacturer.  I personally am just thrilled that the change was made so more people could fit.  I hate to see anyone turned away.


> I hope that TM gets screamed at this entire summer.


Wow!  I don't know what to say about that statement.


----------



## damo

phamton said:


> Do you honestly think that team members are allowed to talk about Universal Studios safety procedures?  Decisions such as this are not shared with those outside the company and sometimes not even with those who run the ride.  I am going to take some guesses.  Maybe since many people were being denied boarding because of size, the number of complaints may have had them re-contact the manufacturer to see if 3 clicks was necessary.  Or maybe the restraint locks were readjusted to fit more people by the manufacturer.  I personally am just thrilled that the change was made so more people could fit.  I hate to see anyone turned away.
> 
> Wow!  I don't know what to say about that statement.



Thanks phamton.  I think you just saved some of us losing some privileges around here.


----------



## ilovefh

phamton said:


> Do you honestly think that team members are allowed to talk about Universal Studios safety procedures?  Decisions such as this are not shared with those outside the company and sometimes not even with those who run the ride.  I am going to take some guesses.  Maybe since many people were being denied boarding because of size, the number of complaints may have had them re-contact the manufacturer to see if 3 clicks was necessary.  Or maybe the restraint locks were readjusted to fit more people by the manufacturer.  I personally am just thrilled that the change was made so more people could fit.  I hate to see anyone turned away.
> 
> Wow!  I don't know what to say about that statement.



While I don't think the TM's should be yelled at, I think asking why they aren't allowed to push on the harnesses is a valid question.  Especially when one day they do and the next they don't...and two days later they do...and then a few days later they can't...and so on.  It is just not consistent.  So by being allowed on one day where they were allowed to push them down and not the next day because suddenly they aren't "allowed" to push them down is not right.  Pick a policy and stick with it.

I read reports over the past few weeks of TM's pushing the harnesses down and then I read reports that they were no longer allowed to do that but when I went on Sunday the girl asked if it was okay for her to push it down.  Because of the things I read on here I double checked and asked her if she was allowed to do that.  She said yes and the people loading will do the same.  But if I have gone yesterday I would not have been able to ride because suddenly they weren't pushing them down.

I think it is a valid question...why can they push them down some days but not others?  (and this was not just one girl allowing it...I tried the indoor test seats, asked her and she said yes, then asked the person by loading and he said yes, and then asked the guy actually loading our bench and he said yes)


----------



## damo

ilovefh said:


> While I don't think the TM's should be yelled at, I think asking why they aren't allowed to push on the harnesses is a valid question.  Especially when one day they do and the next they don't...and two days later they do...and then a few days later they can't...and so on.  It is just not consistent.  So by being allowed on one day where they were allowed to push them down and not the next day because suddenly they aren't "allowed" to push them down is not right.  Pick a policy and stick with it.
> 
> I read reports over the past few weeks of TM's pushing the harnesses down and then I read reports that they were no longer allowed to do that but when I went on Sunday the girl asked if it was okay for her to push it down.  Because of the things I read on here I double checked and asked her if she was allowed to do that.  She said yes and the people loading will do the same.  But if I have gone yesterday I would not have been able to ride because suddenly they weren't pushing them down.
> 
> I think it is a valid question...why can they push them down some days but not others?  (and this was not just one girl allowing it...I tried the indoor test seats, asked her and she said yes, then asked the person by loading and he said yes, and then asked the guy actually loading our bench and he said yes)



Since the ride is still in soft openings, I think changes are to be expected.


----------



## ilovefh

damo said:


> Since the ride is still in soft openings, I think changes are to be expected.



Absolutely!  But since the grand opening is on Friday they need to find a consistent policy and stick with it.  I obviously benefitted from them pushing down the harness, but I really don't care which way they go with their policy.  I think having a consistent policy will help keep guests from getting angry.  I don't tend to get mad very often so if I was able to ride one day and not the next it wouldn't bother me (also not a HP fan really either), but it would bother a lot of people.  I would think it would benefit Universal to have one consistent policy that was enforced.


----------



## phamton

ilovefh said:


> I would think it would benefit Universal to have one consistent policy that was enforced.



Absolutely and I am sure they will in the near future.  The ride is new. Technically, it is soft openings and no one (no matter what size) is guaranteed  to ride since it is not officially opened. IMO, adjustments, communications with the manufacturer, timing, guest satisfaction balanced with safety, and everything else will come together soon.


----------



## ilovefh

phamton said:


> Technically, it is soft openings and no one (no matter what size) is guaranteed  to ride since it is not officially opened. QUOTE]
> 
> Tell me about it!  We got there 5 minutes after they closed it Saturday.   We did have fun exploring though and had a great meal at Three Broomsticks!  After a while they opened the que just to walk through so we did that.  My mom LOVED it!  And there was no rush to keep up with the person in front of you since it was just a walk through so she could stop and take tons of pictures!  Maybe we got lucky....maybe Saturday was a day they weren't pushing down harnesses so I woudn't have been able to ride?  Who knows!


----------



## Kronk N Tink

FayeW said:


> So, Kronk, from someone who has also spent several days at Canada's Wonderland, I can tell you that Universal Studios parks are first rate, and in my humble opinion, the rides and theming are at least equal to, and in many cases exceed, the similar ride at Disney. It in no way resembles Canada's Wonderland. For every ride Disney has, Universal has something similar that is better, faster, more thrilling, and you only have to go to two parks, which you can easily walk between in 10 mins, to find them. The notable exceptions are Mickey's Philharmagic, which I think is second to none, and the Spectromagic, which I have to see at least once during every visit.



I suspect as much from the comments I've seen... but from the outside it really does look just like any other park (which is why is has to try harder to seem otherwise).  My only Universal experience was the first year the Studios opened and I hated it, the crowds were huge, a few rides broke down making waits that much longer and the maybe 3 rides we actually got on didn't really impress me at all.  

To be fair to them I'm sure things have improved since then, but when I start reading about how bigger people such as myself can have trouble fitting onto rides (a problem I have had at Canada's Wonderland... and because of the way they dealt with it wont go back there anytime soon)  it makes me rather timid to try them again unless there's a big ticket item that I can get really excited about such as Harry Potter... but with the centerpiece of Harryland a Forbidden Journey to myself I'll have to wait until I read that things have been fixed up before I waste the money to see.

I have nothing against Universal in itself and if they get thtese problems fixed I look forward to seeing what they have in store.

Although now that Tink's read this she's rather offended and may not go on principal.


----------



## DBEAR

I never said I yelled at her and I did talk to a manager.  I got the same BS about them taking guest feedback and seeing what could be done in the future.  Sorry but she was ignorant.  Telling me I was lucky to ride the other day.  I rode because they were pressing on the harness.  She lightly pushed down and got 1 click and wouldn't proceed any further.  I had 3 clicks a fews days ago.  Sorry but if you give me an ignorant answer like "I'm lucky that I rode the other day" then I hope you have a lot of fun days ahead.  There is no reason to be ignorant or rude to a paying guest.  Nothing has changed, it is still 3 clicks and always was.  All they have to do at least be friendly and consistant.  So I guess it's ok if the TM is rude to the guest.  Sorry but NO.  I guess it's not ok to talk against Harry Potter or Universal on this forum.


----------



## Albytaps

Can't you pull it down for the 3 clicks?  I mean, I'm thinking about yanking that thing down hard!


----------



## bumbershoot

DBEAR said:


> I never said I yelled at her and I did talk to a manager.  I got the same BS about them taking guest feedback and seeing what could be done in the future.  Sorry but she was ignorant.  Telling me I was lucky to ride the other day.  I rode because they were pressing on the harness.  She lightly pushed down and got 1 click and wouldn't proceed any further.  I had 3 clicks a fews days ago.  Sorry but if you give me an ignorant answer like "I'm lucky that I rode the other day" then I hope you have a lot of fun days ahead.  There is no reason to be ignorant or rude to a paying guest.  Nothing has changed, it is still 3 clicks and always was.  All they have to do at least be friendly and consistant.  So I guess it's ok if the TM is rude to the guest.  Sorry but NO.  I guess it's not ok to talk against Harry Potter or Universal on this forum.



FWIW, I've noticed that people in some areas of the country use the word "ignorant" in a different way that others do.  My friend from NJ uses it as a description for an attitude from another person...she's not saying "that person is stupid", she's describing the other person's attitude.

I have a feeling that you are using "ignorant" in the same way.

When people hear/read others using the word in that way, when they aren't used to hearing it, it sounds jarring, uncomfortable, insulting, rude, and just plain weird.  It took me about a year to get used to my friend from NJ using it, until I stopped having a knee-jerk "wow is she mean or what" reaction.

And I can't help but wondering if that's how others were hearing it, which is why they were having a strong reaction to your words here.

By the way I totally got that you did NOT go off on her...that you just were thinking it in your head... (and in that way you differ from my aforementioned friend, LOL)


----------



## patster734

I'm no expert, but if the TMs were helping the riders with the harness previously, but not now, it's possible that they had a complaint from a rider that the TMs had made the harness too tight when they pushed on it.


----------



## amery

DBEAR said:


> There is no reason to be ignorant or rude to a paying guest.QUOTE]
> 
> This should be emblazened on every wall in every behind the scenes area of every amusement park in every country of the world and in every language.
> 
> Having spent much of my professional career in management, training and development and customer care, it pains me to see that today's service-industry employees are rediculously lacking in common sense and sensitivity.
> 
> Perhaps I'm old fashioned.  While US strives to be all things to all guests, its employees should be extra specially nice and accomodating to those of us who unfortunately but inevitably become inconvienced.
> 
> That said, there are the obvious exceptions.  My advice is to try not to allow an experience of this nature to ruin an entire vacation especially when you are likely sharing it with others.


----------



## zenkatt

it seems from some of the previous posts that some people have been forced to go on diets during there trip in order to fit on FJ. perhaps this is universals master plan in order to combat the childhood obesity epidemic.it's your choice junior, one more butter beer or flying with harry.


----------



## Planogirl

I don't see the TM's comment as rude but then I couldn't hear her tone.  I don't know how she meant it so maybe she was rude.  All I know is that the visitors can be awfully rude too at times and some even on this forum.  No one here is responsible for anyone's problems but there do seem to be a few that are angry and might be taking it out on this forum.  I understand the frustration but I resent a few of the comments.

Off my soapbox now.    I sincerely hope that everyone gets to ride.  This ride is still in soft opening and is until Friday.  Hopefully it will be just right at that time.


----------



## Indy Denise

ilovefh said:


> Absolutely!  But since the grand opening is on Friday they need to find a consistent policy and stick with it.  I obviously benefitted from them pushing down the harness, but I really don't care which way they go with their policy.  I think having a consistent policy will help keep guests from getting angry.  I don't tend to get mad very often so if I was able to ride one day and not the next it wouldn't bother me (also not a HP fan really either), but it would bother a lot of people.  I would think it would benefit Universal to have one consistent policy that was enforced.




I was there the first days and they changed the restraint " helping" twice. First, no help..then help, then no help due to complaints about guest's discomfort. 
They were giving out rubber bands to keep flipflops on, then one day they stopped. Not sure about now. 
They also changed the size of butterbeer. You could buy it in the tavern in a larger size without having to buy the stein. One day, you couldn't.


----------



## ilovefh

Indy Denise said:


> I was there the first days and they changed the restraint " helping" twice. First, no help..then help, then no help due to complaints about guest's discomfort.
> They were giving out rubber bands to keep flipflops on, then one day they stopped. Not sure about now.
> They also changed the size of butterbeer. You could buy it in the tavern in a larger size without having to buy the stein. One day, you couldn't.



I think it is more than twice.  I read no here at first they weren't helping, then they were and then they weren't due to "guest discomfort."  This was all before I left for FL on June 10.  June 13 they were helping and there was a report that on Tuesday June 15 they weren't helping again.  Hopefully as the grand opening approaches they will find a consistent policy.  I know if I worked at FJ I would want one for sure!  It's not fun to get yelled at by a guest beacuse they were allowed to ride with help yesterday but can't ride today because I have been told helping is not allowed!


----------



## schumigirl

Gosh I really feel for TM`s working this ride!!!

It seems they are not ever going to be right for being wrong. No-one  EVER deserves to be screamed at for doing their job. 

I say this as someone who may not fit in this ride, but in no way would I take that out on anyone else.

I am so looking forward to seeing everything else about this new area of IOA, not just the new ride.......as well as the rest of US/IOA of course


----------



## damo

Indy Denise said:


> I was there the first days and they changed the restraint " helping" twice. First, no help..then help, then no help due to complaints about guest's discomfort.
> They were giving out rubber bands to keep flipflops on, then one day they stopped. Not sure about now.
> They also changed the size of butterbeer. You could buy it in the tavern in a larger size without having to buy the stein. One day, you couldn't.



Updated policy on Butterbeer is both sizes in plastic disposable cups are available in the tavern but they only give a straw with the frozen.

Updated policy on Flip Flops is that they won't fall off so don't worry about them.

They are also now selling a lemon icee drink in carts outside.


----------



## Graciesmom77

My plane leaves in 3 hours! Wish us luck and see some of you there! I will be the lady crying cause she has never left her kids and now is leaving them for 3 days! 

Have fun everyone! I am excited to go, just nervous about leaving my kiddos. Have a great Grand Opening everyone!!!


----------



## bopper

Zip-a-dee-dude-da said:


> I guess many will have to ride the "Harry Potter and the Gastric Bypass Surgery" attraction first



Nahh..you have just find Hermione and get her to do the Stomachio Reducto spell!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I am refraining from going off on recent posts. Things change all the time, especially at new rides. It takes a MINIMUM of 1-2 YEARS before things gain adequate consistency. It always does.


----------



## ilovefh

the Dark Marauder said:


> I am refraining from going off on recent posts. Things change all the time, especially at new rides. It takes a MINIMUM of 1-2 YEARS before things gain adequate consistency. It always does.




In that case I feel terrible for the TM's!  That will be a rough 1-2 years!  People are going to be MAD if they can ride one day and not the next!


----------



## Pyro2008

So what are their official weight and height limits? 5'10 with shoes but only 190lbs.


----------



## damo

Pyro2008 said:


> So what are their official weight and height limits? 5'10 with shoes but only 190lbs.



There isn't one.  It is more of a chest/stomach thing.  49" chest seems to be reaching the limits right now.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Good luck to everyone going tomorrow!


----------



## Chairman Clench

From @themeparks twitter from last night:

Dwight Howard rode Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey last night, creative director says.

If that's the case, then that throws out the height limit restrictions we've been hearing.  Also with the size of his shoulders and upper body, it really shocks me he was able to ride, even with his lack of fat.


----------



## damo

Chairman Clench said:


> From @themeparks twitter from last night:
> 
> Dwight Howard rode Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey last night, creative director says.
> 
> If that's the case, then that throws out the height limit restrictions we've been hearing.  Also with the size of his shoulders and upper body, it really shocks me he was able to ride, even with his lack of fat.




He's 6' 11", 265 lbs!!!!


----------



## Planogirl

Chairman Clench said:


> From @themeparks twitter from last night:
> 
> Dwight Howard rode Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey last night, creative director says.
> 
> If that's the case, then that throws out the height limit restrictions we've been hearing.  Also with the size of his shoulders and upper body, it really shocks me he was able to ride, even with his lack of fat.


Wow, that's good news!  Maybe the limits are higher now?


----------



## shl1108

OK
So I went last week with my husband and 3 kids. 
husband 5'9 normal size
kids 14, 12 both skinny
youngest daughter, 7 tiny...
me=5'5, large chested and not thin, but not huge.  

I was nervous, nervous, nervous to be singled out and embarrased. I was totally uptight going through the castle (did not check the outside test seats, too humiliated)..trying to see if my 7 year old daughter actually _wanted_ to ride this ride while walking through this castle as well.
We arrived at the "test seats" inside, right before boarding. The TM looked at me and said "all riding in your group, go in the test seats". So OBVIOUSLY it was ME. They had measured my 7 year old already, and she squeeked by at 48 inches with higher healed flip flops on.
I was dreading getting in that test seat. It easily came down and I fit.
BUT when I went to get in the real seat when we went on the ride, it was way tighter!! I could not believe how much tighter it felt. I clicked the harness down so it felt comfortable, then suddenly a TM was pushing it down for me quickly (pushed hard) as the ride was moving. Fine by me. It must have clicked the third notch, not sure.
My 7 years old is TINY...45 lbs, and really probably more like 47.5 inches w/o shoes. She liked the ride (a bit scary however, and did not ride the next day) she did say felt safe afterward and was not sliding all around. Totally comfortable for me too, tight, but fine.
The second time I went on the ride the next day, I clicked the harness down myself. No one helped, and no one said anything. Not sure if I did the three clicks or not?
The ride was great and I was glad I fit with my large chest (and not slim body!).  And my tiny little 7 year old fit too!


----------



## damo

shl1108 said:


> OK
> So I went last week with my husband and 3 kids.
> husband 5'9 normal size
> kids 14, 12 both skinny
> youngest daughter, 7 tiny...
> me=5'5, large chested and not thin, but not huge.  so to be blunt, I am 40DDD
> 
> I was nervous, nervous, nervous to be singled out and embarrased. I was totally uptight going through the castle (did not check the outside test seats, too humiliated)..trying to see if my 7 year old daughter actually _wanted_ to ride this ride while walking through this castle as well.
> We arrived at the "test seats" inside, right before boarding. The TM looked at me and said "all riding in your group, go in the test seats". So OBVIOUSLY it was ME. They had measured my 7 year old already, and she squeeked by at 48 inches with higher healed flip flops on.
> I was dreading getting in that test seat. It easily came down and I fit.
> BUT when I went to get in the real seat when we went on the ride, it was way tighter!! I could not believe how much tighter it felt. I clicked the harness down so it felt comfortable, then suddenly a TM was pushing it down for me quickly (pushed hard) as the ride was moving. Fine by me. It must have clicked the third notch, not sure.
> My 7 years old is TINY...45 lbs, and really probably more like 47.5 inches w/o shoes. She liked the ride (a bit scary however, and did not ride the next day) she did say felt safe afterward and was not sliding all around. Totally comfortable for me too, tight, but fine.
> The second time I went on the ride the next day, I clicked the harness down myself. No one helped, and no one said anything. Not sure if I did the three clicks or not?
> The ride was great and I was glad I fit with my large chest (and not slim body!).  And my tiny little 7 year old fit too!




Yay!!!!  That is great news.  A lot of people are nervous about being centered out.  Did you feel embarrassed when you were asked to try out the test seats?


----------



## shl1108

damo said:


> Yay!!!!  That is great news.  A lot of people are nervous about being centered out.  Did you feel embarrassed when you were asked to try out the test seats?



Yes, I was embarrassed! Because I knew they were targeting me. My husband is only 185 lbs and my kids are skinny normal size. 
I guess it would have been worse if they just asked me alone to go into the seats. So that makes sense. But yes, I still felt singled out!


----------



## bumbershoot

damo said:


> There isn't one.  It is more of a chest/stomach thing.  49" chest seems to be reaching the limits right now.



Someone reported that their nephew with a 52" chest and belly was able to ride...

(and by the way it's nice to have someone report belly size, not "waist" size, since so many guys say "waist" when their belts are nowhere near their actual waist, LOL...DH doesn't play the "how low can my waist be" game, and it's very mentally painful to measure at the actual waist, so it was nice to have that measurement!)


----------



## TwingleMum

Lets see if Al Roker of the Today Show can ride it or if the put Ann Curry on. Al Roker is a pretty good size. And carries his weight in the middle,


----------



## goofie4goofy

TwingleMum said:


> Lets see if Al Roker of the Today Show can ride it or if the put Ann Curry on. Al Roker is a pretty good size. And carries his weight in the middle,



Not anymore Al is lean and mean  He has lost over 100 pounds and is no longer overweight.


----------



## goofie4goofy

My husand is 6'4" normal weight and very fit - will his height be a problem


----------



## donaldduck352

goofie4goofy said:


> Not anymore Al is lean and mean  He has lost over 100 pounds and is no longer overweight.



*He still is 6'2 or 4 and has a large chest.A 100lbs does not take away from your body frame,So tomorrow will be intresting indeed.Lets see him get called out(I doubt it)to try the test seat!!!!!*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

goofie4goofy said:


> My husand is 6'4" normal weight and very fit - will his height be a problem



Dwight Howard is 6'11" and rode. Take that as you will.


----------



## Burnt Toast

DBEAR said:


> Today they were not pressing on the harness at all.  They had 5 people within 2 minutes of me that all wanted to see a manager/lead because they waited 45 minutes to find out they couldn't ride.  These were all individuals from different parties.  A few days ago I got three clicks and now I got 1.  Still on a strict diet and I didn't gain any weight since then.  I've gone from 50 inch chest and stomach to 48 inches.  So now it depends how much they want to push on the harness.  Highlight of the day was watching someone yell at a manager about the ride.  Sorry but at this point I'm tired of the whole thing.  They still have no plans to fix this by the way.  I'll give them a hint.  Put a buckle between the legs and shorten the harness.  The excuse of sliding out is null and void if you put in the buckle.  Trust me, NO ONE is going to slide out of that coffin sized box if there is a buckle.



I'm surprised the TMs were allowed to push down on the harness for the Guest at all.  That's a great way to get sued if it comes down too hard and the Guest gets hurt.


----------



## Burnt Toast

ilovefh said:


> Bolding and cutting is mine.  On Sunday they pushed the harness for me and I was able to ride but yesterday they didn't push them down.  That is the one thing that bothers me....be consistent!  Either allow TM's to push down the harness always or never!



What do you think a soft opening is?  Remember, the land was still not open to the public, grand opening had not happened.  Soft openings are when they can test and adjust things and finalize what they want to do for the standard operating procedure.  Somewhere down the line it might have come down that they are not allowed to push down on the harnesses anymore (again, I was shocked that they were allowed to do this in the first place) and it was changed.

Again, this was all before opening.


----------



## Burnt Toast

DBEAR said:


> I never said I yelled at her and I did talk to a manager.  I got the same BS about them taking guest feedback and seeing what could be done in the future.  Sorry but she was ignorant.  Telling me I was lucky to ride the other day.  I rode because they were pressing on the harness.  She lightly pushed down and got 1 click and wouldn't proceed any further.  I had 3 clicks a fews days ago.  Sorry but if you give me an ignorant answer like "I'm lucky that I rode the other day" then I hope you have a lot of fun days ahead.  There is no reason to be ignorant or rude to a paying guest.  Nothing has changed, it is still 3 clicks and always was.  All they have to do at least be friendly and consistant.  So I guess it's ok if the TM is rude to the guest.  Sorry but NO.  I guess it's not ok to talk against Harry Potter or Universal on this forum.



No, it's not okay to be rude and inconsiderate and wish that employees should get yelled at all summer.  What a short-sighted and horrible thing to say.

It's a soft opening, things change... that's what soft openings are for.


----------



## Crittermom

my son is 6'4 and rode comfortably.  We were all worried about our flip flops falling off during the ride so my toes .  I wished they would let you take off loose shoes like they do on Soarin in Epcot.    This is a rough ride.  I couldn't have ridden it twice in a row.  (I was ready the next day however!)  I left wishing it had some smooth parts to enjoy either at the beginning or the end.


----------



## ilovefh

Burnt Toast said:


> What do you think a soft opening is?  Remember, the land was still not open to the public, grand opening had not happened.  Soft openings are when they can test and adjust things and finalize what they want to do for the standard operating procedure.  Somewhere down the line it might have come down that they are not allowed to push down on the harnesses anymore (again, I was shocked that they were allowed to do this in the first place) and it was changed.
> 
> Again, this was all before opening.



Absolutely that is what soft opening is for.  All I was pointing out is they need to get a consistent policy soon to avoid angry guests.  I could care less if I ride again, but a big time Harry Potter fan might be angry if they ride once and are told no the next time.


----------



## FINFAN

Hi, we are back home( stayed at RPR 6/4-6/9- then on to WDW) and since I had concerns over DH 6"3" I want ot post that he was not flagged at any time to sit in a test seat. We we weighed him on a scale in the park, said 205...so there you have his dimensions...he fit fine, tho the seats are not as wide as some, he had no issues whatsoever. He actually is tall in the torso not just legs so we were worried about the harness, but all was fine. I take Bonine for motion sickness and the first time we rode, I was fine. 2 days later we rode and I was definitely feeling a bit queazy by 2/3 thru the ride, DH and DD rode it again but I sat it out. Bonine even gets me thru Mission Space  and DS hyper speed spinning on Teacups so FJ was a surprise to me to not be able to handle. I believe it is the length of the ride, not just the motion. DS only rode once, he was not all that impressed and chose to go to DC instead and rode front row over and over. Spiders do spit on you,( DD did say she thought she felt them brush against briefly on her lower leg, but was not quite sure...I never did nor did DS or DH) our shirts had squirt marks on them getting off. Dementors are more intense on the left side of ride than right, at least the 4 times we rode. Wand show cute, but folks were lining up for that so when we were there it was about a 4 or 5 show wait, each show lasts abut 8-10 minutes. I will say this for the folks we did see getting pulled out for seat testing,, stocky shorter people MORE than taller lean people, large chested women..all the way around, not the Heidi Montage silicone type...men and women equally, kids as well to make sure not too small, of all the folks we saw asked to try a test seat, ALL were allowed to go on to the ride, we did not see anyone turned away, nothing was done in poor taste, but I did notice that they would wait a few seconds before giving the o.k., it was not a quick sit, clip harness, o.k. off you go, it was sit, harness, 1,2,3,4,5, then off you go, again, since we were not asked to go to a test seat not sure why...size of bags were being checked...I had only my camera bag with me and I had to show I sould clip it around my waist, not diagonal across my shoulder ( still not sure why on that, ) DD left her flip flops on, did not lose them, they did not rubber band them to her. Que is very cool, there are LOT of back entries and alternate routes for TM's to use for poeple for whatever reason. Our DD was cut off from us in line when she took too long to get a photo ( large tour group)anyway, by the time DH and I got tot the loading zone where they ask how many, we told them 3, but that DD was further back due to tour group not letting her up to us( and we added that she took a photo equal blame) anyway, TM asked her first name, went and got her, brought her to us and then led us thru a short cut to the immediate loading zone...bypassing the sorting hat section. That was very nice of him, he mentioned that we had been waiting, and that tour groups get out of hand and that they were expecting a LOT of them...so plan on helping out those who have to deal with them.  My favorite parts of the park were Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom, watching the wand choosing and the overall feel of the land, the shops are very small and I kept worrying that I was going to knock something over with my backpack....the set up for mailing your postcards is a little wonky...there is a small wall behind a register from which to choose yout post cards and stamps. You then get in line to pay for those items. The you go outside to write out your cards, then you go back inside to the register in the fron tof the shop to get the official Hogwarts  ink stamp, THEN you go to mail them in the box. MANY poeple did not know to go back to get the ink stamp after purchasing and writing....I waited by the post bnox letting folks know to go back and get it. There should have been a sign on the post box letting folks know...and hopefully there is as I did mention it to a TM and a lot of people were saying they would as well. the areas are tight, no doubt.The lines for Butter beer were fairly long , can not even imagine now..they would need 50 carts out there, not just one. The train conductor is cool, very in character. Not a lot of places to sit in WWOHP, and the shade comes form the buildings slightly...candy is outrageoulsy expensive in Honeydukes...except for the chocolate wands, those are $6..and a plain chocolate bar in a Honeydukes wrapper is $4.50.Chocolate frogs are $10, chocolate cauldron cake is $10, Jelly Beans are $3 I think for 1/4 lb....just really high.The GOOD news is for AAA members, you card works at WWOHP. you must hand it over to the clerk, they slide it like a credit card before you pay, it takes the 10% off your purchase which helps a lot. If you are buying chocolate, request that your package be sent to the air conditioned shop up front, Island Traders...as the other shops cannot guarantee the chocolate will not melt. There were a lot of locker issues thru-out both IOA and US...so be prepared to deal with that...and I had hoped that tey had added free lockers to Jurasic Park, but they have not. I imagine those staying on site are not getting too much out of their 1 hour early access at this point...the land is fun, but no way, no how would I wait in those lines, heat crowds, pick pocketers are having a field day I imagine. Photo copy your park tix as a back up...and then book your trip for 2012.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

FinFan - I noticed you mentioned you could send your package up to the front of the park even with food in it?

When we were there on June 3 and 4th, they would not send any packages up to the front of the park or to your on site hotel room if it had food of any kind in it. 

I guess it's already changed since we were there for the soft openings.


----------



## FINFAN

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> FinFan - I noticed you mentioned you could send your package up to the front of the park even with food in it?
> 
> When we were there on June 3 and 4th, they would not send any packages up to the front of the park or to your on site hotel room if it had food of any kind in it.
> 
> I guess it's already changed since we were there for the soft openings.



It was the TM's suggestion to do it, so I guess it is allowed...that was on the 6th so only 2 days after you guys. From the 6th-14th we did not see a drop of rain, temps were HOT so maybe they were making exceptions? At the prices of the Honeydukes stuff, I am sure glad they did allow it.


----------



## hoverpumpkin

I feel kind of lame, but I'm SO nervous that me, my boyfriend, or both will get turned away. 

I'm 5'11" and 160 lbs, and thank god I recently had a breast reduction, so at least that will help - I'm not fat, but I do have really broad shoulders. 

Boyfriend is 6'2" and 200 lbs and he's not heavy either, but again, REALLY broad shoulders. 

The whole reason we're going to Orlando is to do the Wizarding World. I've been a fan for eleven years and have HP tattoos, for crying out loud. I'm so nervous I could scream, and it's not like I can even optimistically say "Oh, I'll just go on a diet." I can't change my shoulders.


----------



## FINFAN

hoverpumpkin said:


> I feel kind of lame, but I'm SO nervous that me, my boyfriend, or both will get turned away.
> 
> I'm 5'11" and 160 lbs, and thank god I recently had a breast reduction, so at least that will help - I'm not fat, but I do have really broad shoulders.
> 
> Boyfriend is 6'2" and 200 lbs and he's not heavy either, but again, REALLY broad shoulders.
> 
> The whole reason we're going to Orlando is to do the Wizarding World. I've been a fan for eleven years and have HP tattoos, for crying out loud. I'm so nervous I could scream, and it's not like I can even optimistically say "Oh, I'll just go on a diet." I can't change my shoulders.




From what I saw, you will not have an issue...and again, of those we did see testing, all were given the go-ahead. My DH is 6'3" and 205, they didn't bat an eye and he rode 4 times. I am 5'9 145...no issues for me either. The closest suggestion I can make for a visual would be more Hagrid shaped/ Chris Farley, John Belushi...for the guys and maybe Susan Boyle, Oprah when heavier, for the women? Not insulting these celebrities, just trying to give a visual of someone you could picture for the shape of body we saw being tested. That being said tho, we saw many folks similar to these shapes NOT being tested either...but I think you will be fine from what we encountered.


----------



## DBEAR

Burnt Toast said:


> No, it's not okay to be rude and inconsiderate and wish that employees should get yelled at all summer.  What a short-sighted and horrible thing to say.
> 
> It's a soft opening, things change... that's what soft openings are for.



But it's ok for the TM to be rude to a guest??  Yeah it's a soft opening so that gives the TM a right to be rude.


----------



## wdwfan16

DBEAR said:


> But it's ok for the TM to be rude to a guest??  Yeah it's a soft opening so that gives the TM a right to be rude.



Why is it hard to comprehend that neither is OK?  If a person is rude to you do you have to be rude back?  Can't you let anything slide off your back?


----------



## Burnt Toast

wdwfan16 said:


> Why is it hard to comprehend that neither is OK?  If a person is rude to you do you have to be rude back?  Can't you let anything slide off your back?



wdwfan16: Because two wrongs make a right!  I can't believe you didn't know that!

DBEAR: I would bet money that you were ultra-aggressive with the TM from the get go and put him/her on the defensive, which is not right on their part either... he/she should have been able to defuse the situation without being defensive.  The only reason why I say that is because someone who wishes that much ill will to someone that they don't even know who is just doing their job probably was the original aggressor and is too blind to see it.  Why didn't you just spit on them or something to make your point clear?

I've learned in my many years in Customer Service that some folks will automatically think that you're being rude JUST because you are telling them something that they don't want to hear.  You can be super sweet and nice about it, but if it's something that the other person doesn't want to hear... then you're just being all sorts of rude to them.  There are many times where a child was too short to go on my ride and I would get down to the child's level and talk with the child directly, let them know that maybe next time they can go on the ride and calm the child down, give them stickers, tell them of other things that they can do... only to have the adult start screaming at me that I'm being rude to their child and that I'm ruining their vacation, not raised properly by my parents, and demand to talk to a manager because I'm telling them to **** off.  All because I'm enforcing the height check.  I've also had those very adults tell my manager that I cussed them out and physically pushed them around when there were witnesses that saw the whole thing.  All because I had to enforce something that they don't want enforced and told them things that they did not want to hear... to them, that automatically made me "rude".

*Listen, neither the TM or you are in the right.*  The TM is just doing what they were told to do, they don't make the decisions and he/she did not build the ride.  Also, as stated here multiple times, it's a soft opening and things change... that's what soft openings are for and they are there to go with the flow.  He/she should not have gotten defensive when you went at it with her.

You are not in the right for being aggressive or wish that much ill will towards someone (karma's a ***** man) who probably didn't have any ill will towards you and would probably rather do 50 other things then tell someone that they are too big/fat/Shrek-sized/fluffy to go on the ride.  It's hard enough when you are telling a child that they aren't tall enough just yet... you put yourself in their shoes and tell full-grown adults that they are too big to go on a ride.  Not fun.

What ever happened with calmly talking with people instead of being all super-aggro from the get go?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I have seen every scenario you have stated first hand. I have even seen it so intense, the TM on the receiving end had a breakdown to the point they needed to leave the area and cry, all because the TM was doing their job they way they were supposed to, but the other person was so vicious.

Drama is unnecessary, and those who thrive on it ALWAYS find ways to get what they want.

This post is general in nature.


----------



## schumigirl

the Dark Marauder said:


> I have seen every scenario you have stated first hand. I have even seen it so intense, the TM on the receiving end had a breakdown to the point they needed to leave the area and cry, all because the TM was doing their job they way they were supposed to, but the other person was so vicious.



That is just awful!!! No-one should have to put up with being treated like that.

Maybe it`s time for large notices to be hung saying verbal abuse of any kind towards staff members will not be tolerated.

I`m trying to remember if I`ve seen a sign similar to this in the States. Maybe I just never noticed.

They are very common in the UK in shops and banks, and are hung quite prominently.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

schumigirl said:


> That is just awful!!! No-one should have to put up with being treated like that.
> 
> Maybe it`s time for large notices to be hung saying verbal abuse of any kind towards staff members will not be tolerated.
> 
> I`m trying to remember if I`ve seen a sign similar to this in the States. Maybe I just never noticed.
> 
> They are very common in the UK in shops and banks, and are hung quite prominently.


There are no signs like that. Also anyone who is getting treated horrifically has every right to stop the person, walk away, and get an appropriate member of management to handle the situation.


----------



## schumigirl

the Dark Marauder said:


> There are no signs like that. Also anyone who is getting treated horrifically has every right to stop the person, walk away, and get an appropriate member of management to handle the situation.



That`s good to hear.

It`s just awful to imagine how some people can so easily be nasty to anyone just for doing their job.

I used to work a job years ago where I wore a uniform, and some people....not all, but  a few thought they had the right to talk to you as they saw fit if you asked them to do something they did not agree with.

Not nice.


----------



## derekburgan

When I've seen instances like that in parks, it generally also involves two other things.

1. The people with the person flipping out are clearly embarrassed and humiliated to be around someone who is acting the way they are, but also scared to involve themselves lest that anger be directed at them. It's not just theme parks where these people act like jerks, and the friends/family see this all the time. Often I see them apologize after the fact once the "outraged" person has left. 

2. Unfortunately, there are many kids who grow up thinking this is an appropriate way to act because that's what they see their parents doing. They don't know better, so you have to imagine they will also be unable to deal with anything when life throws them a curveball.


----------



## DBEAR

I was never rude to her and I did talk to a lead very calmly about why policy was changing on a daily basis.  Let me refrain my original comment.  If THAT ONE TM doesn't know how to be professional then maybe she should find another job.  If she continues to a rude in the way that she deals with the public then she either won't last or will get yelled at.  Will I yell at her, no I have better things to do with my time.  Although frustrated I have never yelled or cursed at any of the TMs.  So please READ my post before twisting around what I said.  And I won't bother commenting back on this because it has sidetracked the original post too much.


----------



## Planogirl

schumigirl said:


> That`s good to hear.
> 
> It`s just awful to imagine how some people can so easily be nasty to anyone just for doing their job.
> 
> I used to work a job years ago where I wore a uniform, and some people....not all, but  a few thought they had the right to talk to you as they saw fit if you asked them to do something they did not agree with.
> 
> Not nice.


I work with the public now and I'd say that most people are nice.  Those few rude ones just make them all seem awful though.  Being nasty to people who are simply doing their jobs is so ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

OK...I know I'm a newbie and don't mean to intrude here. 

This is very disappointing to me.  I'm a big girl, I've never been anything but a big girl despite trying otherwise.  That is why I've always been very wary of theme parks.  Its humiliating to be in front of all those people and be told you can't ride.  No matter how discreet the ride operators are, which I do appreciate their discretion when they are trying to be kind about it, but still everyone who sees it knows what is going on and it's still embarrassing.  

I love HP, and I've been planning a trip to US solely because of it for years.  I've never been to US or IOA, but I have been to Disney several times.  I've never had a problem at Disney.  The last time I went was 6 or 7 years ago so I don't know if I'd have a problem with the Sum of All Thrills but as of the last visit I didn't have any problems.  It's sad to hear that I probably won't be able to ride anything at WWoHP, or maybe even IOA as a whole from the sounds of it.  I'm genuinely nervous about this, and will give losing weight another shot but I only have until the beginning of Oct.  I'm still willing to go because I still want to see the park and other people are involved at this point, but this news puts a slight damper on it for me.

Long rant short (sorry...), I've read 2 different things regarding the car size on this.  That they are trying to get modified cars in place by Dec (*crosses her fingers that it's sooner*), and that they aren't planning to change anything.  Which is the truth?


----------



## Planogirl

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> OK...I know I'm a newbie and don't mean to intrude here.
> 
> This is very disappointing to me.  I'm a big girl, I've never been anything but a big girl despite trying otherwise.  That is why I've always been very wary of theme parks.  Its humiliating to be in front of all those people and be told you can't ride.  No matter how discreet the ride operators are, which I do appreciate their discretion when they are trying to be kind about it, but still everyone who sees it knows what is going on and it's still embarrassing.
> 
> I love HP, and I've been planning a trip to US solely because of it for years.  I've never been to US or IOA, but I have been to Disney several times.  I've never had a problem at Disney.  The last time I went was 6 or 7 years ago so I don't know if I'd have a problem with the Sum of All Thrills but as of the last visit I didn't have any problems.  It's sad to hear that I probably won't be able to ride anything at WWoHP, or maybe even IOA as a whole from the sounds of it.  I'm genuinely nervous about this, and will give losing weight another shot but I only have until the beginning of Oct.  I'm still willing to go because I still want to see the park and other people are involved at this point, but this news puts a slight damper on it for me.
> 
> Long rant short (sorry...), I've read 2 different things regarding the car size on this.  That they are trying to get modified cars in place by Dec (*crosses her fingers that it's sooner*), and that they aren't planning to change anything.  Which is the truth?


It sounds like much of this is still in development so that's a hard call.  I definitely hope that they add modified cars but no one seems to know just yet.

I can certainly understand your concerns about feeling humiliated.  This technology sounds amazing but I wish that they would adapt it to be a little more flexible than it is right now.  I will say that apparently the queue itself is a big draw but then there's the problem of fitting on the ride.  It's hard to know who will fit too because apparently it has more to do with build than actual size.

Also, goodness you're not intruding!  Welcome in fact.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

Planogirl said:


> It sounds like much of this is still in development so that's a hard call.  I definitely hope that they add modified cars but no one seems to know just yet.
> 
> I can certainly understand your concerns about feeling humiliated.  This technology sounds amazing but I wish that they would adapt it to be a little more flexible than it is right now.  I will say that apparently the queue itself is a big draw but then there's the problem of fitting on the ride.  It's hard to know who will fit too because apparently it has more to do with build than actual size.
> 
> Also, goodness you're not intruding!  Welcome in fact.



Thanks Planogirl.  

Blast it.  I've always had trouble with harnesses, so I don't know why FJ would be any different for me.  The Batman rides at various Six Flags parks have always been a no-go for me.  Not that I want to avoid the castle all together.  I mean, the queue sounds amazing all on its own.  It's just disappointing to get all the way out there, pay all that to get in, just to walk around and not be able to ride anything.


----------



## damo

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> Thanks Planogirl.
> 
> Blast it.  I've always had trouble with harnesses, so I don't know why FJ would be any different for me.  The Batman rides at various Six Flags parks have always been a no-go for me.  Not that I want to avoid the castle all together.  I mean, the queue sounds amazing all on its own.  It's just disappointing to get all the way out there, pay all that to get in, just to walk around and not be able to ride anything.



I know it is no consolation but you can ride Flight of the Hippogriff.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

damo said:


> I know it is no consolation but you can ride Flight of the Hippogriff.



woo hoo lol  *runs faster on the treadmill...*


----------



## Metro West

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> woo hoo lol  *runs faster on the treadmill...*


----------



## _Thumper_

My friends and I were there for opening day.  I'm a big girl.  I was able to ride the FJ.  From what the worker there told us, they base whether or not you are able to go on whether they can click the bar down three times.  (I didn't read through this entire thread, so I apologize if someone has already posted this). 

Unfortunately two people in our party weren't able to ride the ride, but there is a test car out in front of the castle before you even go in (if people are concerned about the embarrassment of being singled out in line) to see if you fit or not.  

I'd like to think Universal would work to rectify this by adding even a few extra cars that cater to larger individuals because it is such an amazing ride.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

_Thumper_ said:


> My friends and I were there for opening day.  I'm a big girl.  I was able to ride the FJ.  From what the worker there told us, they base whether or not you are able to go on whether they can click the bar down three times.  (I didn't read through this entire thread, so I apologize if someone has already posted this).
> 
> Unfortunately two people in our party weren't able to ride the ride, but there is a test car out in front of the castle before you even go in (if people are concerned about the embarrassment of being singled out in line) to see if you fit or not.
> 
> I'd like to think Universal would work to rectify this by adding even a few extra cars that cater to larger individuals because it is such an amazing ride.



This is the first mention I've heard about them denying people on opening day.  I was hoping that the 3 clicks policy had only been for testing during the softs and that they were being more forgiving after opening.

Oh well.


----------



## DaddyDon

You know i have watched this thread since it started....Im a big guy...laugh at my self and call me baby shamu...5'8 230lbs...The first time i was in line no one gave me a second glance and me and dd rode it without a hitch...second day we get pulled to the test seat side before getting on..my dd said she was sorry...got on had a great time..


----------



## yarlenna

Burnt Toast said:


> There is no weight restriction... it's more of a shape restriction, it seems like.  Unfortunately, it's not somethign that they can measure or put a number on it (like a height requirement)... best way is to hop in the test seat and see if you get the green light.



Then I think they should have a test seat before you can get to park to find out if you can ride. Or they can make some special seats for people who are not thin or short. I so want to ride this thing, and I know I am not alone in this.


----------



## yarlenna

Metro West said:


> So you have no desire to see the rest of IOA and the other great attractions?



In a word, YES


----------



## the Dark Marauder

OrlandoUnited said:


> This is the first mention I've heard about them denying people on opening day.  I was hoping that the 3 clicks policy had only been for testing during the softs and that they were being more forgiving after opening.
> 
> Oh well.


3 clicks "policy" is not "policy". It is a Safety Requirement. Safety > all.


----------



## Planogirl

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> woo hoo lol  *runs faster on the treadmill...*




I'm personally going mostly for the queue (and butterbeer) but I can understand the disappointment.  I'm also a big fan of the Universal parks in general though so I'd be there anyway.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

the Dark Marauder said:


> 3 clicks "policy" is not "policy". It is a Safety Requirement. Safety > all.



You don't work on that area of the park so please stop bluffing.  Dwight Howard went on with 1 click.

I used to work in props for Universal and have many friends who work in the parks, conveniently one works on the load station at Forbidden Journey as well as a few other engineer friends who work in design.  The harness is the same type of ratcheting joint system as any roller coaster.  1 click is just as safe as 3, because if the joint breaks, you're screwed no matter how many clicks have went down.  The difference, of course, being that coasters have that extra safety belt in case the harness fails - FJ doesn't have these, so 3 clicks was recommended by the manufacturer.


And before you pull the "I've been on this site longer than you and you're a new member so you know nothing" -  My old SN was registered in 1999.  I regularly attended board meetings at the parks with RobinRS and Barry Hom.  When I worked at UO I was told not to post on forums, so I took a hiatus.  When I signed back in I found that I had been banned "forever" with no reason given.


----------



## Planogirl

I respect the battle of the Universal workers but I would think that Universal would be wise to follow the recommendations of the manufacturer.  I think that is more relevant than some of the other "facts" thrown around.


----------



## Lou Holtz

I don't see how Dwight Howard would be able to ride. He's about seven or eight inches over the alleged limit.


----------



## bumbershoot

the Dark Marauder said:


> 3 clicks "policy" is not "policy". It is a Safety Requirement.



Then why on earth did they make the first two clicks?  I would still love to know how the manufacturer feels to hear that their first two clicks aren't deemed safe, or closed, or locked *enough*.


----------



## omglaserz

OrlandoUnited said:


> You don't work on that area of the park so please stop bluffing.  *Dwight Howard went on with 1 click.*
> 
> I used to work in props for Universal and have many friends who work in the parks, conveniently one works on the load station at Forbidden Journey as well as a few other engineer friends who work in design.  The harness is the same type of ratcheting joint system as any roller coaster.  *1 click is just as safe as 3, because if the joint breaks, you're screwed no matter how many clicks have went down.*  The difference, of course, being that coasters have that extra safety belt in case the harness fails - FJ doesn't have these, so 3 clicks was recommended by the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> And before you pull the "I've been on this site longer than you and you're a new member so you know nothing" -  My old SN was registered in 1999.  I regularly attended board meetings at the parks with RobinRS and Barry Hom.  When I worked at UO I was told not to post on forums, so I took a hiatus.  When I signed back in I found that I had been banned "forever" with no reason given.



Well I was just lurking this forum but this pisses me off so freaking much. I went to the park yesterday and was denied the opportunity to ride FJ because of the 3 click crud. I was able to get 2 clicks but my stupid big thighs got in the way of the 3rd one clicking and having that happen and now finding out that you don't even need 3 clicks to be safe really boils my blood. I've been going to theme parks my whole life (I live in Tampa so I'm right down the road from everything) and have never had a problem with any other ride or coaster and have never had to have ANY safety harness click X amount of times in order to ride safely. I hope Universal catches heat on this and changes it. It would have been one thing if I didnt fit the ride at all, but I did fit comfortably into the seat and the harness clicked twice. I felt secured and that shouldve been enough for me to ride. I do plan on contacting Universal about this and fingers crossed I'll be able to experience the ride when I go back in October. I plan on trying to lose an inch or two in my problem area anyway but its still ridiculous they have this 3 click policy in place when it doesn't even need to be. If anything just get the seat buckle like on the roller coasters jeez. =(


----------



## donaldduck352

Lou Holtz said:


> I don't see how Dwight Howard would be able to ride. He's about seven or eight inches over the alleged limit.



*I have met Dwight and your correct Lou,way over the height limit.*


----------



## seadd67

Lou Holtz said:


> I don't see how Dwight Howard would be able to ride. He's about seven or eight inches over the alleged limit.



your not Dwight Howard,or some other famos person,I mean that should be given here!!,they will make exceptions there. They do not want to be blasted by the "Clebs" for not letting them on now that would get Ink.Us peions here,we are a dime a dozen If we complain,oh well we are not going to get our name In the paper for getting rejected. But Lets see here,the Hulk has seats the confourm to bigger people, the DD or what ever the name Is now! has seats that are bit wider,I mean they had to know before they put the thing together right?. Universal just wanted to be able to get more people onto the ride In a shorter amount of time because of Its popularty and new the response would be huge! In turn they try to get as many seats In the ride as posspile wich = more seats with body restrictions. I guess I wish US would just come out and say so?,I mean all I wish Is that they come out and say so,In stead advertise It for EVERYONE,because Its not Its there ride they can do with It want they want right?.


----------



## damo

What is the height limit?  I wasn't aware that there was one.


----------



## CLPClarinet

I rode Forbidden Journey today! (SINGLE RIDERS LINE ROCKS! It was around a 20 minute wait! ) I went into the test seat today outside of the whole castle because I wanted to see if I'd be able to get on. One of the TMs came up and said "Did you get a green light?" and haha I didn't know anything about a green light. So I put it down again and got the green light easily. 

Got on the ride and I can tell you the SEATS/BENCHES themselves are very narrow. I felt the most uncomfort in my hips. I'd say the seat was tightest around my thighs. I had plenty of room in my chest and stomach area.

My measurements are 42 in the biggest part of my chest. 37 waist, and around 47 at the biggest part around my butt and hips. Pant size is 16. 

But I can definitely see WHY the restraints are needed. Sometimes your whole weight is resting on those restraints. 

I actually never got to see the regular queue though. Had a bad day (for reasons unrelated to HP) and I was exhausted, so I never got to see the queue. Luckily, I've seen most of it on youtube before. =]


----------



## phamton

Safety reQuirements are set by the ride manufacturer.  If the safety recommendations aren't followed then the ride manufacturer can't be held liable in case of an accident.  In this lawsuit happy society, I am sure that Universal would not want to change the recommendations set by the manufacturer.  It's similar to height reQuirements on Hulk.  I doubt that 1/2 inch would make a difference but if someone claimed an injury and the rule wasn't followed then the ride manufacturer can claim that the recommendations weren't followed by Universal and then Universal would have to prove that they did nothing wrong by letting someone on who is too short. It's called cover your butt.

Sometimes reQuirements are changed by the manufacturer and sometimes modified seats are made by the company.
(Sorry about the capital Q--my lower case Q is broken on my keyboard)


----------



## Lou Holtz

damo said:


> What is the height limit?  I wasn't aware that there was one.



It's allegedly 6'3 and there is NO way someone 6'11 can fit in that harness. They wouldn't be able to ride any other coaster at Universal either. That person's info is wrong if they said Dwight Howard got to ride.


----------



## hopemax

OrlandoUnited said:


> You don't work on that area of the park so please stop bluffing.  Dwight Howard went on with 1 click.



We have a friend that works at DL.  He helped put together the SOP for one of the attractions.  The team found some safety concerns for disabled guests, and made recommendations that certain people not ride.

Management agreed that they were legitimate safety concerns, but there was a very small chance that something bad would actually occur, while there was a very high probability that someone denied a ride would complain, so they did not institute the safety protocols.

I think that is what happened here.  If they have the ability to modify the restraint to allow for taller people, and let them go with 1 or 2 clicks, then they would do that to allow a handful of celebrities go on one or two rides.  But if they start letting large amounts of people bypass the safety protocol, on a daily basis, then the probability of something bad happening, would increase proportionally.

The lesson is, want to ride...be rich and famous 

Never been to Universal, but I suppose they have super expensive VIP tours like Disney...I wonder if they'd ever tell any of those people they were too big to ride, or if they would just look the other way on the 3 clicks.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

OrlandoUnited said:


> The difference, of course, being that coasters have that extra safety belt in case the harness fails - FJ doesn't have these, so 3 clicks was recommended by the manufacturer.



OK.  If that were the case, then would it be so hard to had the safety belt to allow the ride to go on with just one click on the harness?  That would at least open it up to all these people who can get one or two clicks but not that coveted third.


----------



## bouncy54

CLPClarinet said:


> I rode Forbidden Journey today! (SINGLE RIDERS LINE ROCKS! It was around a 20 minute wait! ) I went into the test seat today outside of the whole castle because I wanted to see if I'd be able to get on. One of the TMs came up and said "Did you get a green light?" and haha I didn't know anything about a green light. So I put it down again and got the green light easily.
> 
> Got on the ride and I can tell you the SEATS/BENCHES themselves are very narrow. I felt the most uncomfort in my hips. I'd say the seat was tightest around my thighs. I had plenty of room in my chest and stomach area.
> 
> My measurements are 42 in the biggest part of my chest. 37 waist, and around 47 at the biggest part around my butt and hips. Pant size is 16.
> 
> But I can definitely see WHY the restraints are needed. Sometimes your whole weight is resting on those restraints.
> 
> I actually never got to see the regular queue though. Had a bad day (for reasons unrelated to HP) and I was exhausted, so I never got to see the queue. Luckily, I've seen most of it on youtube before. =]



So the vehicle tips forward?  I thought that might be the case.  Well.. my son and I start Day 1 of weight loss tomorrow.  We have 18 weeks to lose some of these inches.


----------



## damo

Lou Holtz said:


> It's allegedly 6'3 and there is NO way someone 6'11 can fit in that harness. They wouldn't be able to ride any other coaster at Universal either. That person's info is wrong if they said Dwight Howard got to ride.



There have been at least 2 reports of 6' 4" on this thread.  At least 1 report of 6' 5" over on OU.  I thought I had read of someone who was 6'6" but I can't seem to locate that one.


----------



## MIChessGuy

CLPClarinet said:


> I rode Forbidden Journey today! (SINGLE RIDERS LINE ROCKS! It was around a 20 minute wait! )



I have noticed that on other rides, e.g., Men in Black, the single rider line causes you to miss some of the "pre-show" stuff that the regular line gets to see.  Is that true with FJ?


----------



## CLPClarinet

MIChessGuy said:


> I have noticed that on other rides, e.g., Men in Black, the single rider line causes you to miss some of the "pre-show" stuff that the regular line gets to see.  Is that true with FJ?



Yes, it's true with FJ. All you see in single riders are a few talking portraits (don't think they're the founders) and then you see the sorting hat give you instructions, that's it. I would recommend doing single riders to get the ride done, then going through the castle again doing the touring queue. I would've done the touring queue, but I was too worn out. I'll get to it next year =]


----------



## CLPClarinet

bouncy54 said:


> So the vehicle tips forward?  I thought that might be the case.  Well.. my son and I start Day 1 of weight loss tomorrow.  We have 18 weeks to lose some of these inches.



Yeah, the vehicle tips forward when it does some forward swooping motions. Definitely had my weight going on the restraints a few times. It's not a full tip or anything, but enough that your body does put pressure on the front of the restraints. 

and good luck with the weight loss! =]


----------



## Friendly Frog

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> woo hoo lol  *runs faster on the treadmill...*



Believe it or not, I am bummed because I can't ride Flight of the Hippogriff. Since we have no children with us they won't let me ride it either~


----------



## muffyn

Friendly Frog said:


> Believe it or not, I am bummed because I can't ride Flight of the Hippogriff. Since we have no children with us they won't let me ride it either~




wait huh? since when?
I thought the ONLY ride they don't let you ride without kids is pteradons


----------



## Planogirl

muffyn said:


> wait huh? since when?
> I thought the ONLY ride they don't let you ride without kids is pteradons


That's what I thought too.  

I see all kinds of things in this thread that I'm just now hearing about.  Where are people getting these height limits and so on?


----------



## phamton

Friendly Frog said:


> Believe it or not, I am bummed because I can't ride Flight of the Hippogriff. Since we have no children with us they won't let me ride it either~



You can ride this with no children.  It is the Flying Unicorn coaster, just re-themed.


----------



## Lucky4me

bouncy54 said:


> So the vehicle tips forward?  I thought that might be the case.  Well.. my son and I start Day 1 of weight loss tomorrow.  We have 18 weeks to lose some of these inches.



You go Bouncy! You could lose a boat load of weight and inches in 18 weeks!!
dd and I did some measuring the other day, she was devastated thinking she wouldn't fit. I was 40 across the chest, she was 42. We're both going to try and shed some pounds so there is no question we'll easily fit into the seat. Added bonus, it should make us more comfortable on the plane ride and running around the parks.
Instead of being ticked off about it, we're treating it as a challenge to get healthier.


----------



## TwingleMum

I'm trying to lose also. I don't want anyone even looking at me. And I don't want to disappoint my kids. My DH is 6'7 so he can't take them.


----------



## yumaseven

Visited the world yesterday and rode FJ twice. Outside on the test seats, I could not get the greenlight on either one. Decided to see the castle for myself and let my family ride without me. Each one took turns protesting that they would not ride without me because I had been the one most excited to ride it. After finally convincing them to ride it anyway, we made our way to the loading section and I was waiting to be pulled out of line to be tested. This was not to be the case either time. I fit conformtably into the ride vehicle and had a great time. They were even people heavier that me getting to ride it also. For information sake, I am 6 feet tall and weigh 248 pounds. I have a 45 inch chest and a 42-43 inch gut. The ride was amazing by the way.
Try the test seats but the final test will be inside the castle.


----------



## wdwfan16

damo said:


> There have been at least 2 reports of 6' 4" on this thread.  At least 1 report of 6' 5" over on OU.  I thought I had read of someone who was 6'6" but I can't seem to locate that one.



What is OU?


----------



## damo

wdwfan16 said:


> What is OU?



www.orlandounited.com/forums


----------



## wdwfan16

damo said:


> www.orlandounited.com/forums



Thank you.  I will check them out.


----------



## schumigirl

yumaseven said:


> Visited the world yesterday and rode FJ twice. Outside on the test seats, I could not get the greenlight on either one. Decided to see the castle for myself and let my family ride without me. Each one took turns protesting that they would not ride without me because I had been the one most excited to ride it. After finally convincing them to ride it anyway, we made our way to the loading section and I was waiting to be pulled out of line to be tested. This was not to be the case either time. I fit conformtably into the ride vehicle and had a great time. They were even people heavier that me getting to ride it also. For information sake, I am 6 feet tall and weigh 248 pounds. I have a 45 inch chest and a 42-43 inch gut. The ride was amazing by the way.
> Try the test seats but the final test will be inside the castle.



Glad you got on and enjoyed it 

i don`t know if I`ll have the guts to see if I fit on or not!!!! But like other posters above, I have about 17 weeks to see if I can shrink any by then


----------



## momblanch

Lucky4me said:


> You go Bouncy! You could lose a boat load of weight and inches in 18 weeks!!
> dd and I did some measuring the other day, she was devastated thinking she wouldn't fit. I was 40 across the chest, she was 42. We're both going to try and shed some pounds so there is no question we'll easily fit into the seat. Added bonus, it should make us more comfortable on the plane ride and running around the parks.
> Instead of being ticked off about it, we're treating it as a challenge to get healthier.



Couldn't really relate to all the worry about "fitting in the seat" until I got the tape measurer out... Hmmmm, 40" chest here too and hips, well...lets just say.... a little bigger.  Just about 20 wks for me, and even 1-2 lbs per wk will make a huge difference!  I want to be fit and more healthy,  to keep up with the kids in the parks and in life!! FJ (and what I see in the mirror) will be a bonus.


----------



## bouncy54

Lucky4me said:


> You go Bouncy! You could lose a boat load of weight and inches in 18 weeks!!
> dd and I did some measuring the other day, she was devastated thinking she wouldn't fit. I was 40 across the chest, she was 42. We're both going to try and shed some pounds so there is no question we'll easily fit into the seat. Added bonus, it should make us more comfortable on the plane ride and running around the parks.
> Instead of being ticked off about it, we're treating it as a challenge to get healthier.



I was planning on doing this anyway just because of the plane seats.  Those puppies are tiny!   

We have a 5 1/2 hour flight and I always wear my seat belt for the entire trip.  Wasn't looking forward to having that thing cut into me all the way to Florida.


----------



## Clifton

Probably won't ride

I'm 5'9 230lbs, with a 45-7 (give/take) chest and gut. I just have a big chest from weight lifting back then.


----------



## Lou Holtz

damo said:


> There have been at least 2 reports of 6' 4" on this thread.  At least 1 report of 6' 5" over on OU.  I thought I had read of someone who was 6'6" but I can't seem to locate that one.



I don't see what your point is. Dwight Howard is 6'11. Its not close.


----------



## damo

Lou Holtz said:


> I don't see what your point is. Dwight Howard is 6'11. Its not close.



I'm not making a point.  I'm just trying to help people who were confused about what heights could go on.  I asked if anyone knew if there was a limit because I had never seen one and you said 6' 3".  I checked around to see if I could find anything taller than that for those who are wondering.


----------



## Lou Holtz

I thought you were trying to say that Dwight Howard might be able to ride because someone who was 6'5 rode. Obviously, I was confused.


----------



## Albytaps

I'll definately post my experience after I go to Universal in 2 weeks.

6'2, 265lbs should be a good test for all those that are worried.  I think my chest is 50" and my gut is nearly the same (maybe an inch smaller) and size 42 waist.

Wish me luck!


----------



## damo

Lou Holtz said:


> I thought you were trying to say that Dwight Howard might be able to ride because someone who was 6'5 rode. Obviously, I was confused.



I was replying to the first part of your quote and not the second, so I can see where you got that impression.  I'm just trying to gather as many first hand reports of heights because I don't think that anyone has said they were turned away because they were too tall yet.



Albytaps said:


> I'll definately post my experience after I go to Universal in 2 weeks.
> 
> 6'2, 265lbs should be a good test for all those that are worried.  I think my chest is 50" and my gut is nearly the same (maybe an inch smaller) and size 42 waist.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck!  Keep us posted!


----------



## jeanelle

I was just there on opening day.  I am overweight.  My problem was not my stomach area though.  My problem was my chest.  I am very well endowed in that department (40 DDD) and try as I may I could not smoosh the girls enough to get that final 3rd click.  My stomach had no problem nor my thighs.  

The woman that was doing the testing was very nice.  She really tried to get it to do the 3rd click but it was just not going to happen.  She did tell me that she had seen a lot of women with the same problem I had.  The seats are just not built for chesty people.  The guy in front of me was turned away also.  He wasn't fat by any means but had a very wide muscular chest.  He had the same problem I did with the chest.  

She also stated that they had told the management that the seats were too small and this was going to be a problem but they just were not listening to them and said that we should definitely contact guest services.  I'll be writing them a letter today.  It really was disappointing.  However, I felt it was handled well and I was sort of expecting it so wasn't embarassed.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Albytaps said:


> I'll definately post my experience after I go to Universal in 2 weeks.
> 
> 6'2, 265lbs should be a good test for all those that are worried.  I think my chest is 50" and my gut is nearly the same (maybe an inch smaller) and size 42 waist.
> 
> Wish me luck!



You sound about the same size as me.  I tried again this weekend to get the green light, no go.

So I just ordered a man girdle!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

I'll let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## Albytaps

OrlandoUnited said:


> You sound about the same size as me.  I tried again this weekend to get the green light, no go.
> 
> So I just ordered a man girdle!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> I'll let everyone know how it works out.



Ugg... couldn't you slam it down hard enough?


----------



## keishashadow

jeanelle said:


> I was just there on opening day. I am overweight. My problem was not my stomach area though. My problem was my chest. I am very well endowed in that department (40 DDD) and try as I may *I could not smoosh the girls enough to get that final 3rd click. *My stomach had no problem nor my thighs.
> 
> The woman that was doing the testing was very nice. She really tried to get it to do the 3rd click but it was just not going to happen. She did tell me that she had seen a lot of women with the same problem I had. The seats are just not built for chesty people. The guy in front of me was turned away also. He wasn't fat by any means but had a very wide muscular chest. He had the same problem I did with the chest.
> 
> She also stated that they had told the management that the seats were too small and this was going to be a problem but they just were not listening to them and said that we should definitely contact guest services. I'll be writing them a letter today. It really was disappointing. However, I felt it was handled well and I was sort of expecting it so wasn't embarassed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


 
sigh, not what i want to hear!  at the risk of being too personal/graphic were u wearing a minimizer type or sports bra that tends to 'corral' the girls better?  

least the TM wasn't rude about it


----------



## omglaserz

jeanelle said:


> I was just there on opening day.  I am overweight.  My problem was not my stomach area though.  My problem was my chest.  I am very well endowed in that department (40 DDD) and try as I may I could not smoosh the girls enough to get that final 3rd click.  My stomach had no problem nor my thighs.
> 
> The woman that was doing the testing was very nice.  She really tried to get it to do the 3rd click but it was just not going to happen.  She did tell me that she had seen a lot of women with the same problem I had.  The seats are just not built for chesty people.  The guy in front of me was turned away also.  He wasn't fat by any means but had a very wide muscular chest.  He had the same problem I did with the chest.
> 
> She also stated that they had told the management that the seats were too small and this was going to be a problem but they just were not listening to them and said that we should definitely contact guest services.  I'll be writing them a letter today.  It really was disappointing.  However, I felt it was handled well and I was sort of expecting it so wasn't embarassed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



I just sent my letter in today via email....well it was more like an essay than a letter. Hopefully something will get done, I'd just be glad if they lowered the requirement to 2 clicks then I (and from the sounds of it alottt of other people) would be able to ride. In my letter I also suggested they get a strap  buckle like on the coasters, heres hoping they take it into consideration.


----------



## Lou Holtz

Cool username. Good luck with getting on the ride.


----------



## omglaserz

omgwtfbbq said:


> Hi I came across this forum when Googling for information about the Forbidden Journey since I'd read an upsetting article that people of certain dimensions were being _forbidden_ from the _journey_.  As a side note, no I did not think that was clever at all!
> 
> My friends and I have tickets for IOA next week.  We were planning on going to WWOHP but after reading this I'm kind of afraid that if I go I won't be able to ride and will be embarrassed in front of my friends.  If I'm too big for the ride, I get it and I'm not here to make a big fuss over that or claim that Universal is a horrible place to go.  Actually I've been there several times and I think it's the most amazing theme park I've ever been to, hands down.  That includes both IOA and US.  Generally when I go to IOA I'm able to ride most everything and have no trouble with it, meaning I've never required special seating.  But I've also never been on any rides using over the shoulder harnessing because my friends do not like rides with loop de loops, so I avoid them as well.  Partially I'm grateful for this since it's spared me any embarrassment from standing in line to find out I don't fit.  The only over the shoulder harness ride I've ever been on was the Dr. Doom tower and I managed to fit on that just fine, presumably in a normal seat.  Does anyone know how the FJ seats compare?
> 
> It may seem silly, but I'm absolutely horrified at the thought of being humiliated or embarrassed in front of my friends who will all most certainly get to ride.  Honestly if I were alone and were too big for the ride, no hard feelings, I understand.  It's more the embarrassment of being too big in front of my friends.  Before anyone makes the comment that friends should not care regardless, the thing is I'm sure they won't as it's never been an issue before... it's just that I am kind of worrying myself over it anyway to the point that I feel almost hopeless.  It's probably my own worry.  I just don't want to stand in the line for two hours in the hot sun to find out that I can't ride, or test the seats out front and find out in front of everyone.  I'd just die of embarrassment.
> 
> I've come to this board out of desperation and hope someone might be able to help me.  Considering that FJ is the only real new ride that we'd be going on since loops like on Dragon Challenge are out of the question and we've already been on the Hippogriff when it was the Flying Unicorn, I'm kind of horrified to think we might make all of this effort to get on the ride and then I won't be able to go.  Can anyone help me out here to perhaps put me at ease?  I'm about 5'6" and I'd say I weight about 250 but to be honest I'm not entirely sure, I could be less and I'm just exaggerating.  I measured myself around the chest to be around 42" and my bust was about 49".  When I measured around my midsection it came up at 56".  I worry that my lower portion might prevent me from riding.  I'm about a size 24 pants.  I mostly seem to carry my weight in my lower abdomen/hips region and my thighs are relatively large too.  All of this is my perception so it could be I'm chalking this up to be more than it actually is.
> 
> The deal is I'm not really uncomfortable with my size, otherwise I wouldn't try to detail my proportions as such.  I'm fat.  I get it.  I don't spend my time worrying about it as I am pretty comfortable with myself as I am.  But for once I'm actually afraid of being embarrassed and subjected to ridicule by workers or people in line and I hope someone might be able to put me at ease.  If I can avoid having a fool made out of me I would greatly appreciate it.  If it's not the ride for me, it's going to suck to have to face that in front of people and tell my friends but what can I do?    If it helps at all I've been able to ride the Mummy without problem, I'd say it's my favorite ride right after Spiderman.  I fit on Men In Black and as I recall those seats were kind of small.  I also went to the Magic Kingdom and managed to ride everything that we went on there with no trouble as well such as Space Mountain.
> 
> Sorry to have written so much.  I'm just hoping someone can help me to feel at ease or provide me with some information that might put me at ease.  Reading this thread with everyone's reports of getting on or not being allowed to ride has both made me feel elated and then immediately after, deflated.  I thought the best way to get an answer was if I added my own story to the board to see what might be suggested and most everyone on this site seems pretty nice which I appreciate as well.  Thanks for any time you can spare to give me some answers.



Hey there it sounds like your body is a bit like mine. I usually wear XL shirts (L in some tshirts) and my pant size is 18-20 depending on store/brand. I'm biggest in the bust, thighs, and hips and the thighs were my problem area. =( I would say at least try the seats because you never know they may come to their senses and start letting people ride with just 1 or 2 clicks and if you don't fit and you feel upset about it (which obviously anyone would) go file a complaint with guest services either at the park, via phone or email (which is what I did). I think the more people that speak out about this the better chance that they will do SOMETHING to accomedate their larger sized park guests who want to enjoy this ride. And for the record when I went to the inside test seat the employee was really nice, he was a large guy himself and seemed to understand my predicament. I'm planning on going back in October and I hope that theyve either changed things around by then or I'll have lost the inch or two needed to get that infamous 3rd click! Regardless of if you decide to attempt to ride FJ or not remember to have fun. Not being able to ride is a bummer for sure but the rest of WWoHP is still magical and amazing. =)


----------



## hpfan100

hey everyone

Here some hope for all of us.  No checking for fattness observed today but the bag/purse police were out in full force. I am a fattie and have bib ****ies and didn't have any trouble riding. I'm 5'6" and wear a size 16 pants and wear a 38DD bra. I did wear a hold em in bra and that seemed to help.  Also I saw tons of people way bigger than me get on the ride with no problems. Good luck everyone I hope you can enjoy the ride too.


----------



## omglaserz

hpfan100 said:


> hey everyone
> 
> Here some hope for all of us.  No checking for fattness observed today but the bag/purse police were out in full force. I am a fattie and have bib ****ies and didn't have any trouble riding. I'm 5'6" and wear a size 16 pants and wear a 38DD bra. I did wear a hold em in bra and that seemed to help.  Also I saw tons of people way bigger than me get on the ride with no problems. Good luck everyone I hope you can enjoy the ride too.



Hmm maybe they changed things already? Do you know if they were checking for the 3 clicks still? And when I was in line Saturday I saw alot of people my size and bigger, I don't know who out of all of them got to ride and who didn't, I just know that I didn't. =( Ohh Universal stop breaking my heart blaagh.


----------



## jtjcwise

I know that I will not fit, but woulkd like to walk through the castle with my kids.  Does anyone know if that is possible?


----------



## damo

jtjcwise said:


> I know that I will not fit, but woulkd like to walk through the castle with my kids.  Does anyone know if that is possible?



Yes you can definitely do that.


----------



## Friendly Frog

muffyn said:


> wait huh? since when?
> I thought the ONLY ride they don't let you ride without kids is pteradons



My mistake, you are correct!  I always wanted to ride the Pterandons ride and never could. That ride appears to be just what I enjoy, relaxed and scenic. (I like TTA) Honestly the flying unicorn did not appeal to me.


----------



## hopemax

Updating...I was really worried ahead of time, that I would not fit.  But we went yesterday,  and I rode!

I tried the test seat first.  I could not get the light to go green on my own.  But the TM barely had to push down on it.  He said the seat outside was not calibrated to the one inside, but he was sure I would be fine. I was still a little nervous, but when we got to the front, they weren't even going to pull me out, but I asked to test.  Rather find out there, than at the loading belt.

There were 3 other woman, that I didn't think were that much larger than me being tested. We all sat down, I pulled down on the bar, and I heard the 3 clicks.  The other women were having problem.  One they did push down and got the 3rd click without much pressure.  The other 2...not so much.  They released the restraints, and they sent me on my way without a second glance, because they were trying to deal with the other women who were having a problem.

I don't think I could get a 4th click, and actually the seat didn't feel as tight to me as Hulk and DC did.  I had more room than I expected up top, and less room at my thighs.  I think that prevented me from pulling down more.

And my stats: 5'1, 205, 40J...I measured my chest and it is 48.5", but I didn't measure around my thighs, but I can do that when I get home.


----------



## damo

hopemax said:


> Updating...I was really worried ahead of time, that I would not fit.  But we went yesterday,  and I rode!
> 
> I tried the test seat first.  I could not get the light to go green on my own.  But the TM barely had to push down on it.  He said the seat outside was not calibrated to the one inside, but he was sure I would be fine. I was still a little nervous, but when we got to the front, they weren't even going to pull me out, but I asked to test.  Rather find out there, than at the loading belt.
> 
> There were 3 other woman, that I didn't think were that much larger than me being tested. We all sat down, I pulled down on the bar, and I heard the 3 clicks.  The other women were having problem.  One they did push down and got the 3rd click without much pressure.  The other 2...not so much.  They released the restraints, and they sent me on my way without a second glance, because they were trying to deal with the other women who were having a problem.
> 
> I don't think I could get a 4th click, and actually the seat didn't feel as tight to me as Hulk and DC did.  I had more room than I expected up top, and less room at my thighs.  I think that prevented me from pulling down more.
> 
> And my stats: 5'1, 205, 40J...I measured my chest and it is 48.5", but I didn't measure around my thighs, but I can do that when I get home.



Yay!  So glad you could ride!!!


----------



## jeanelle

keishashadow said:


> sigh, not what i want to hear!  at the risk of being too personal/graphic were u wearing a minimizer type or sports bra that tends to 'corral' the girls better?
> 
> least the TM wasn't rude about it




No I wasn't.  I'm not sure that would have helped but I may try it next time and see.  The TM was very nice about it.  I hope they will change it somehow so more people will ride.  I am going to try to lose some weight and see if that helps for the next time we go.  But I'm not going to count on it since the girls never seem to shrink when I lose weight...LOL


----------



## mysparky

To all of the people that have posted their stats (height, weight, and measurements) I just wanted to say "thank you".  It's personal information and I'm sure that sharing this info is a first for many.  It's very helpful and while we all carry our weight differently, I have found 2 people on these boards with a similar height/weight to mine.  At first, I thought that I wouldn't fit in these seats but now feel that it's a real possibility.  

One thing is for sure...it's definitely motivation to control the intake of burgers, hot dogs, ice cream, and everything else that seems to spell out "summer"!


----------



## disneygal55

omgwtfbbq said:


> Hi I came across this forum when Googling for information about the Forbidden Journey since I'd read an upsetting article that people of certain dimensions were being _forbidden_ from the _journey_.  As a side note, no I did not think that was clever at all!
> 
> My friends and I have tickets for IOA next week.  We were planning on going to WWOHP but after reading this I'm kind of afraid that if I go I won't be able to ride and will be embarrassed in front of my friends.  If I'm too big for the ride, I get it and I'm not here to make a big fuss over that or claim that Universal is a horrible place to go.  Actually I've been there several times and I think it's the most amazing theme park I've ever been to, hands down.  That includes both IOA and US.  Generally when I go to IOA I'm able to ride most everything and have no trouble with it, meaning I've never required special seating.  But I've also never been on any rides using over the shoulder harnessing because my friends do not like rides with loop de loops, so I avoid them as well.  Partially I'm grateful for this since it's spared me any embarrassment from standing in line to find out I don't fit.  The only over the shoulder harness ride I've ever been on was the Dr. Doom tower and I managed to fit on that just fine, presumably in a normal seat.  Does anyone know how the FJ seats compare?
> 
> It may seem silly, but I'm absolutely horrified at the thought of being humiliated or embarrassed in front of my friends who will all most certainly get to ride.  Honestly if I were alone and were too big for the ride, no hard feelings, I understand.  It's more the embarrassment of being too big in front of my friends.  Before anyone makes the comment that friends should not care regardless, the thing is I'm sure they won't as it's never been an issue before... it's just that I am kind of worrying myself over it anyway to the point that I feel almost hopeless.  It's probably my own worry.  I just don't want to stand in the line for two hours in the hot sun to find out that I can't ride, or test the seats out front and find out in front of everyone.  I'd just die of embarrassment.
> 
> I've come to this board out of desperation and hope someone might be able to help me.  Considering that FJ is the only real new ride that we'd be going on since loops like on Dragon Challenge are out of the question and we've already been on the Hippogriff when it was the Flying Unicorn, I'm kind of horrified to think we might make all of this effort to get on the ride and then I won't be able to go.  Can anyone help me out here to perhaps put me at ease?  I'm about 5'6" and I'd say I weight about 250 but to be honest I'm not entirely sure, I could be less and I'm just exaggerating.  I measured myself around the chest to be around 42" and my bust was about 49".  When I measured around my midsection it came up at 56".  I worry that my lower portion might prevent me from riding.  I'm about a size 24 pants.  I mostly seem to carry my weight in my lower abdomen/hips region and my thighs are relatively large too.  All of this is my perception so it could be I'm chalking this up to be more than it actually is.
> 
> The deal is I'm not really uncomfortable with my size, otherwise I wouldn't try to detail my proportions as such.  I'm fat.  I get it.  I don't spend my time worrying about it as I am pretty comfortable with myself as I am.  But for once I'm actually afraid of being embarrassed and subjected to ridicule by workers or people in line and I hope someone might be able to put me at ease.  If I can avoid having a fool made out of me I would greatly appreciate it.  If it's not the ride for me, it's going to suck to have to face that in front of people and tell my friends but what can I do?    If it helps at all I've been able to ride the Mummy without problem, I'd say it's my favorite ride right after Spiderman.  I fit on Men In Black and as I recall those seats were kind of small.  I also went to the Magic Kingdom and managed to ride everything that we went on there with no trouble as well such as Space Mountain.
> 
> Sorry to have written so much.  I'm just hoping someone can help me to feel at ease or provide me with some information that might put me at ease.  Reading this thread with everyone's reports of getting on or not being allowed to ride has both made me feel elated and then immediately after, deflated.  I thought the best way to get an answer was if I added my own story to the board to see what might be suggested and most everyone on this site seems pretty nice which I appreciate as well.  Thanks for any time you can spare to give me some answers.



I too was afraid that I would be pulled out of line or out of the seat itself for "not being the right size". What I did before I even left for Florida was to talk to my family (husband, 20 and 21 year old sons and one of their girlfriends) about how the seats were strange and not everyone could ride. I kind of made a joke about it and told them not to get upset if I couldn't ride due to my body shape. I told them that they should ride without feeling bad for me cause Universal messed up by making the seat requirements so body specific. Well, we went to IOA last week (Monday) and I didn't see anyone pulled out of line when I came through and I was thrilled that I could ride.  One of my sons did feel bad for me when the attendant did ask me to stand up for a second and showed me where to store my wallet in back of the seat. My son thought that after all my worries I was asked to get off the ride!


----------



## Friendly Frog

hopemax said:


> Updating...I was really worried ahead of time, that I would not fit.  But we went yesterday,  and I rode!
> 
> I tried the test seat first.  I could not get the light to go green on my own.  But the TM barely had to push down on it.  He said the seat outside was not calibrated to the one inside, but he was sure I would be fine. I was still a little nervous, but when we got to the front, they weren't even going to pull me out, but I asked to test.  Rather find out there, than at the loading belt.
> 
> There were 3 other woman, that I didn't think were that much larger than me being tested. We all sat down, I pulled down on the bar, and I heard the 3 clicks.  The other women were having problem.  One they did push down and got the 3rd click without much pressure.  The other 2...not so much.  They released the restraints, and they sent me on my way without a second glance, because they were trying to deal with the other women who were having a problem.
> 
> I don't think I could get a 4th click, and actually the seat didn't feel as tight to me as Hulk and DC did.  I had more room than I expected up top, and less room at my thighs.  I think that prevented me from pulling down more.
> 
> And my stats: 5'1, 205, 40J...I measured my chest and it is 48.5", but I didn't measure around my thighs, but I can do that when I get home.



That would be so nice of you. I am 5'7 and I carry most of my weight in my hips and I think I may be close to the limit on hips and thighs. 

Yes, Thank you so much to everyone who was kind enough to post size...especially the hard to admit bottom sizes.


----------



## TwingleMum

hopemax said:


> Updating...I was really worried ahead of time, that I would not fit.  But we went yesterday,  and I rode!
> 
> I tried the test seat first.  I could not get the light to go green on my own.  But the TM barely had to push down on it.  He said the seat outside was not calibrated to the one inside, but he was sure I would be fine. I was still a little nervous, but when we got to the front, they weren't even going to pull me out, but I asked to test.  Rather find out there, than at the loading belt.
> 
> There were 3 other woman, that I didn't think were that much larger than me being tested. We all sat down, I pulled down on the bar, and I heard the 3 clicks.  The other women were having problem.  One they did push down and got the 3rd click without much pressure.  The other 2...not so much.  They released the restraints, and they sent me on my way without a second glance, because they were trying to deal with the other women who were having a problem.
> 
> I don't think I could get a 4th click, and actually the seat didn't feel as tight to me as Hulk and DC did.  I had more room than I expected up top, and less room at my thighs.  I think that prevented me from pulling down more.
> 
> And my stats: 5'1, 205, 40J...I measured my chest and it is 48.5", but I didn't measure around my thighs, but I can do that when I get home.



Would you mind measuring your hip/thighs?? That would be so helpful to those of us worrying about body shape. Thanks so much for the report pixie dust or should I say Felix Felicis to you


----------



## TwingleMum

omgwtfbbq said:


> Hi I came across this forum when Googling for information about the Forbidden Journey since I'd read an upsetting article that people of certain dimensions were being _forbidden_ from the _journey_.  As a side note, no I did not think that was clever at all!
> 
> My friends and I have tickets for IOA next week.  We were planning on going to WWOHP but after reading this I'm kind of afraid that if I go I won't be able to ride and will be embarrassed in front of my friends.  If I'm too big for the ride, I get it and I'm not here to make a big fuss over that or claim that Universal is a horrible place to go.  Actually I've been there several times and I think it's the most amazing theme park I've ever been to, hands down.  That includes both IOA and US.  Generally when I go to IOA I'm able to ride most everything and have no trouble with it, meaning I've never required special seating.  But I've also never been on any rides using over the shoulder harnessing because my friends do not like rides with loop de loops, so I avoid them as well.  Partially I'm grateful for this since it's spared me any embarrassment from standing in line to find out I don't fit.  The only over the shoulder harness ride I've ever been on was the Dr. Doom tower and I managed to fit on that just fine, presumably in a normal seat.  Does anyone know how the FJ seats compare?
> 
> It may seem silly, but I'm absolutely horrified at the thought of being humiliated or embarrassed in front of my friends who will all most certainly get to ride.  Honestly if I were alone and were too big for the ride, no hard feelings, I understand.  It's more the embarrassment of being too big in front of my friends.  Before anyone makes the comment that friends should not care regardless, the thing is I'm sure they won't as it's never been an issue before... it's just that I am kind of worrying myself over it anyway to the point that I feel almost hopeless.  It's probably my own worry.  I just don't want to stand in the line for two hours in the hot sun to find out that I can't ride, or test the seats out front and find out in front of everyone.  I'd just die of embarrassment.
> 
> I've come to this board out of desperation and hope someone might be able to help me.  Considering that FJ is the only real new ride that we'd be going on since loops like on Dragon Challenge are out of the question and we've already been on the Hippogriff when it was the Flying Unicorn, I'm kind of horrified to think we might make all of this effort to get on the ride and then I won't be able to go.  Can anyone help me out here to perhaps put me at ease?  I'm about 5'6" and I'd say I weight about 250 but to be honest I'm not entirely sure, I could be less and I'm just exaggerating.  I measured myself around the chest to be around 42" and my bust was about 49".  When I measured around my midsection it came up at 56".  I worry that my lower portion might prevent me from riding.  I'm about a size 24 pants.  I mostly seem to carry my weight in my lower abdomen/hips region and my thighs are relatively large too.  All of this is my perception so it could be I'm chalking this up to be more than it actually is.
> 
> The deal is I'm not really uncomfortable with my size, otherwise I wouldn't try to detail my proportions as such.  I'm fat.  I get it.  I don't spend my time worrying about it as I am pretty comfortable with myself as I am.  But for once I'm actually afraid of being embarrassed and subjected to ridicule by workers or people in line and I hope someone might be able to put me at ease.  If I can avoid having a fool made out of me I would greatly appreciate it.  If it's not the ride for me, it's going to suck to have to face that in front of people and tell my friends but what can I do?    If it helps at all I've been able to ride the Mummy without problem, I'd say it's my favorite ride right after Spiderman.  I fit on Men In Black and as I recall those seats were kind of small.  I also went to the Magic Kingdom and managed to ride everything that we went on there with no trouble as well such as Space Mountain.
> 
> Sorry to have written so much.  I'm just hoping someone can help me to feel at ease or provide me with some information that might put me at ease.  Reading this thread with everyone's reports of getting on or not being allowed to ride has both made me feel elated and then immediately after, deflated.  I thought the best way to get an answer was if I added my own story to the board to see what might be suggested and most everyone on this site seems pretty nice which I appreciate as well.  Thanks for any time you can spare to give me some answers.



The line is supposed to be amazing. So it may be worth it to go with your friends to check it out. I know to cover my possible embarassment I probably would act like I wasn't sure if I wanted to ride that I thought it might be too jerky for me but I'll go look at the castle and line. That way if I didn't fit I would say "No big deal I wasn't really wanting to ride anyway."  I haven't gone yet so I can't offer any first hand experience good luck!!


----------



## phamton

Just adding another person who could get on.  My husband in 6'1" 270 lbs., broad shoulders but with a 44 inch waist (for slacks).  He was able to ride.


----------



## hoverpumpkin

WakkiNuNu said:


> It's just so crazy that in a country and a fan base that are full of big-uns, that Uni would design a ride that is not very friendly to the "Poppin' Fresh" population.  I guess none of their designers ever saw a Frontierland turkey leg line around 12 noon or a scooter parade down Main Street at MK closing.  Maybe a redesign or a tub of melted butter at the loading belt is needed?



AHAHAHAHAH!!!

As an indication to how much I love butter, at first for a split second I was like "Is the tub of butter to console me when I can't fit on the ride?" before I realized it's to help lubricate people to get them in the seats. 

I'm really surprised at this design as well. There's a conference of fans happening in July, and I know I'm going to see a lot of disappointed people there. :/


----------



## Metro West

phamton said:


> Just adding another person who could get on.  My husband in 6'1" 270 lbs., broad shoulders but with a 44 inch waist (for slacks).  He was able to ride.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

phamton said:


> Just adding another person who could get on.  My husband in 6'1" 270 lbs., broad shoulders but with a 44 inch waist (for slacks).  He was able to ride.



Oh wow, that's great news, Bev.

My stomach or uh...slacks waist is at 42, and I'm less than 270 but a bit taller than your husband.  I'm heading out there tomorrow night, so I think I might try the actual ride seats instead of the just the ones outside.

Did your husband get the green light on the outside test seats?


----------



## hpfan100

omglaserz said:


> Hmm maybe they changed things already? Do you know if they were checking for the 3 clicks still? And when I was in line Saturday I saw alot of people my size and bigger, I don't know who out of all of them got to ride and who didn't, I just know that I didn't. =( Ohh Universal stop breaking my heart blaagh.





they were checking for three clicks and double checking as well. 
I'm so sorry you didn't get to ride. Maybe they will get all this nonsense worked out so that everyone can have a chance.


----------



## AJRitz

phamton said:


> Just adding another person who could get on.  My husband in 6'1" 270 lbs., broad shoulders but with a 44 inch waist (for slacks).  He was able to ride.



This is good news for me. I'd about given up hope. I'm 5' 11" 265, with broad shoulders and a 42 inch pants waist. I think I'll start hitting the treadmill to be safe, but this at least gives me some hope.


----------



## FeFeMJ

I'm happy to hear that some people similar to my size have been able to ride. I would be very disappointed if I wasn't able to ride, although it wouldn't ruin my whole trip. When we decided to go to IOA I decided to use this as an incentive to get healthy and have lost 41 lbs so far and believe at where I am now I'll be able to ride this ride (from reading this thread), even though I am still overweight.



> AHAHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> As an indication to how much I love butter, at first for a split second I was like "Is the tub of butter to console me when I can't fit on the ride?" before I realized it's to help lubricate people to get them in the seats.


----------



## ChevyNat

I am so happy to hear all the great reports... I will still take steps to a healthier life.... keep my fingers and mouth crossed ha! ha!


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

hoverpumpkin said:


> AHAHAHAHAH!!!
> 
> As an indication to how much I love butter, at first for a split second I was like "Is the tub of butter to console me when I can't fit on the ride?" before I realized it's to help lubricate people to get them in the seats.


----------



## phamton

OrlandoUnited said:


> Oh wow, that's great news, Bev.
> 
> My stomach or uh...slacks waist is at 42, and I'm less than 270 but a bit taller than your husband.  I'm heading out there tomorrow night, so I think I might try the actual ride seats instead of the just the ones outside.
> 
> Did your husband get the green light on the outside test seats?



We didn't even try the test seats as we were afraid we'd lose our place in line.  Plus we had already decided we wanted to do the whole Queue anyway.  I've heard of several people who couldn't get the green light on the test seat and still fit on the ride so we just decided to chance it.  The TMs never pulled him out of line either.  When we got on and did our own restraints, he got 2 clicks.  The TM said he needed one more click and asked my husband if he felt he would be able to take another click.  My husband said "Sure I'm fine.  Go for it."  So the TM pushed it down for him.  It was a little tight at first but as the ride got underway, he repositioned himself a little and he felt fine.


----------



## cdoles

wow, i wish i would have known this info a while ago..
i'm bigger and now i'm super worried i won't be able to ride.
i'm going to WWoHP on july 6th which isn't that far away,
if i would have know this info i would have pushed myself harder to lose weight, 
and don't get me wrong, i'm still going to try and drop a few pounds before our trip. 
ahhhh wish me luck lol, 
and i will post my results.


----------



## Bunney

TwingleMum said:


> The line is supposed to be amazing. So it may be worth it to go with your friends to check it out. I know to cover my possible embarassment I probably would act like I wasn't sure if I wanted to ride that I thought it might be too jerky for me but I'll go look at the castle and line. That way if I didn't fit I would say "No big deal I wasn't really wanting to ride anyway."  I haven't gone yet so I can't offer any first hand experience good luck!!




This is pretty much what I've planned to do, too.  I'm pretty sure, after reading every one else's experiences with FJ, that I will not fit, but I do want to save myself and my skinnier friends any needless humiliation.  So, I'm all gung-ho for the castle queue AND all the wonderful shopping opportunities!  Better luck next time, I say


----------



## MinneTinK

any more info on the height limit? I read on here several different theories, some say 6'3 is the cutoff, others 6'6 and then I read that a 7'0 NBA player rode...just looking for some confirmation from the tall people out there, thanks!


----------



## Bunney

hoverpumpkin said:


> I'm really surprised at this design as well. There's a conference of fans happening in July, and I know I'm going to see a lot of disappointed people there. :/




Are you going to Infinitus as well??


----------



## OrlandoUnited

MinneTinK said:


> any more info on the height limit? I read on here several different theories, some say 6'3 is the cutoff, others 6'6 and then I read that a 7'0 NBA player rode...just looking for some confirmation from the tall people out there, thanks!



I've yet to see an actual report of anyone getting turned away due to their height.  It's more about upper leg and torso width and girth.


----------



## TwingleMum

OrlandoUnited said:


> I've yet to see an actual report of anyone getting turned away due to their height.  It's more about upper leg and torso width and girth.



Let us know if you get to ride. Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Albytaps

phamton said:


> Just adding another person who could get on.  My husband in 6'1" 270 lbs., broad shoulders but with a 44 inch waist (for slacks).  He was able to ride.



Thanks Phantom this gives me hope.  I was going to go through and have them check me if need be but either way I was gonna try... I'll yank that thing down hard!  1 week left yeaaa boyyyy!


----------



## yeslek

MinneTinK said:


> any more info on the height limit? I read on here several different theories, some say 6'3 is the cutoff, others 6'6 and then I read that a 7'0 NBA player rode...just looking for some confirmation from the tall people out there, thanks!


It's hard to say because people carry their height (like weight) in different places. Some people have long legs while others have longer torsos. The NBA player got on because he rode with one click. You are ABLE to ride with one click, but the manufacturer recommended 3 for safety. I know they hate turning people away and making them angry, but they definitely do not want a death on their hands.


----------



## Friendly Frog

WakkiNuNu said:


> It's just so crazy that in a country and a fan base that are full of big-uns, that Uni would design a ride that is not very friendly to the "Poppin' Fresh" population.  I guess none of their designers ever saw a Frontierland turkey leg line around 12 noon or a scooter parade down Main Street at MK closing.  Maybe a redesign or a tub of melted butter at the loading belt is needed?



That has to be the funniest thing I have read all week. ( and painted a very accurate picture as well.)


----------



## OrlandoUnited

So I went last night.  The area was packed, Universal must have done something right with Potter because most wait times were 20+ minutes at 9:30.  I tried the test seat outside, no green light this week.  But I did see that I'm only about 3/4 of an inch to getting it.  The boy handling the test seats outside, David, was very helpful.  He told me different ways to hold my body to see if I could get the light; 
- Sitting with my shoulders back and touching the back of the seat with my head
- Scooting my butt forward so my torso could compress more, giving the harness more room up top
- Sucking in my gut and crossing my legs to relax my quads

but alas, nothing worked.  I had only brought my daughter to the park to ride Hippogriff anyhow, so no big loss.  Once I get my man-girdle in tomorrow, I'll try the actual test seats inside, something I have yet to do.


----------



## Skuba2

I can totally see the reasons for the restrictions.  Anything different and the experience would not be fantastic.  It is the closeness to the visual effects that make it so amazing.  I looked back and saw that basically the ride is picked up by what can only be described as a forklift that basically moves on a track and takes you tossing and tumbling thru the ride.  You go far enough back to get your head just below your body a few times.  

I think these parks do as much as they can for those individuals who are for some reason unable to participate in the rides in the usual manner.  There is a balance between what they want to present in a ride and what they can do to make sure everyone regardless of size or handicap can enjoy the ride.  This is a ride that is tipped more toward the presentation of the ride and I think rightfully so.  I can see this as the next generation in rides.  The only thing is I hope everyone respects the ride and doesn't try and destroy it by being the one who "kicks" the robots even if they can reach them.  

DG


----------



## czycropper

Skuba2 said:


> I can totally see the reasons for the restrictions.  Anything different and the experience would not be fantastic.  It is the closeness to the visual effects that make it so amazing.  I looked back and saw that basically the ride is picked up by what can only be described as a forklift that basically moves on a track and takes you tossing and tumbling thru the ride.  You go far enough back to get your head just below your body a few times.
> 
> I think these parks do as much as they can for those individuals who are for some reason unable to participate in the rides in the usual manner.  There is a balance between what they want to present in a ride and what they can do to make sure everyone regardless of size or handicap can enjoy the ride.  This is a ride that is tipped more toward the presentation of the ride and I think rightfully so.  I can see this as the next generation in rides.  The only thing is I hope everyone respects the ride and doesn't try and destroy it by being the one who "kicks" the robots even if they can reach them.
> 
> DG



 Very good points. 

I can't blame the ride designers for something which is in my control (to be more Fiona shaped)....yes, I understand that there are some that it's not in their control because of medications (my Mom is one of them). She's always said is that even though she can't ride certain rides she enjoys watching our faces when we come out of the ride and she's never complained. That's what she always said whenever we went to ANY park that had rides she couldn't get on unfortunately now she can't even do that because she's completely bedridden. So, now we take videos so she can still "experience" the parks.


----------



## phamton

OrlandoUnited said:


> I tried the test seat outside, no green light this week.  But I did see that I'm only about 3/4 of an inch to getting it.    Once I get my man-girdle in tomorrow, I'll try the actual test seats inside, something I have yet to do.


  Try getting on the ride.  Like I said, many have had trouble on the test seat and were able to ride.  I honestly don't think my husband would get the green light on the test seat.


----------



## keishashadow

jeanelle said:


> No I wasn't. I'm not sure that would have helped but I may try it next time and see. The TM was very nice about it. I hope they will change it somehow so more people will ride. I am going to try to lose some weight and see if that helps for the next time we go. But I'm not going to count on it since the girls never seem to shrink when I lose weight...LOL


thanxgood luck

im late to party as to the test seatsglad to hear there's a TM to help explain though

im starting to worry if there's pressure pushing down on the shoulders (for lack of better example how the stitch one @ disney feels when it 1st comes down?)

just wondering as i have back/neck issues (yes, i know i shouldn't ride it, but manage to do mummy once each trip).  

Im not a fan of coasters with the overhead restraints _if_ they apply pressure to top of shoulder area throughout the ridenow worried this one may be of that ilk.


----------



## seadd67

So will they let you get as far as the ride It self If you fail the test seats?, I am one of these big guys,but have never been denied getting on a coaster. So I am thinking will they at least let you and or have the attendents(CM) help you squeze Into the seat(squeze Into the seat, I just love saying that) at that point,hay I gave It a try If I ride I ride,If not I will let my DS go off and Fly with Harry. Someone needs to be there to catch him when they get off the brooms


----------



## phamton

At the entrance of FJ, no one was asking people to test the seats but I did see a few people who stopped at the test seat themselves and the TM helped them with that seat.  We just walked past.  The test seat near the load area was only being used by people who were pulled out with their group.  No one said anything to my husband at all.  We just loaded the ride and then were able to get the third click with help from the TM.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

Here is what I don't understand.

If the safety requirement is that the harness must click three times, why did they not design it so the harness could come down even closer to smaller people? For example, for a 130-pound person, it could click up to 6 times, as opposed to just three clicks for a larger person? I'm thinking of a cheap plastic wrist bracelet that has many holes to secure it. A person with a smaller wrist just pulls it tighter. Wouldn't this have allowed for both larger and smaller body types to ride safely, without the smaller types "sliding around"? Especially since the bars are individual and not across all four riders?

And for those of you citing "safety issues," rumor has it that Universal will be making some larger seats to install in the future. Therefore, it CAN'T be a safety issue if they CAN do this. In fact, they already knew this was a problem at their park because of the larger seats on other restrictive rides. Couldn't they have planned for this from the start? Coming in with at least a few larger seats would have kept a significant portion of society from feeling as though they had been marginalized.


----------



## marivaid

MrsRJLupin said:


> Couldn't they have planned for this from the start? Coming in with at least a few larger seats would have kept a significant portion of society from feeling as though they had been marginalized.



Maybe they wanted to know just how many they needed. The cost must be astronomical, we're not talking about a couple lawn chairs here


----------



## Magpie

MrsRJLupin said:


> Here is what I don't understand.
> 
> If the safety requirement is that the harness must click three times, why did they not design it so the harness could come down even closer to smaller people? For example, for a 130-pound person, it could click up to 6 times, as opposed to just three clicks for a larger person? I'm thinking of a cheap plastic wrist bracelet that has many holes to secure it. A person with a smaller wrist just pulls it tighter. Wouldn't this have allowed for both larger and smaller body types to ride safely, without the smaller types "sliding around"? Especially since the bars are individual and not across all four riders?
> 
> And for those of you citing "safety issues," rumor has it that Universal will be making some larger seats to install in the future. Therefore, it CAN'T be a safety issue if they CAN do this. In fact, they already knew this was a problem at their park because of the larger seats on other restrictive rides. Couldn't they have planned for this from the start? Coming in with at least a few larger seats would have kept a significant portion of society from feeling as though they had been marginalized.



Okay, I haven't ridden yet, but from what I've read on this board, the harness DOES come down more than three clicks on smaller people.  Some people have described hearing many clicks.

NO ONE has mentioned sliding around.  Small people are tucked in quite securely.  The bars are just as individual as you described with the bracelet.

The problem is that the "bracelet" has a limit to the number of holes available, and some people with very large wrists just can't get it on.

They will almost certainly be making larger seats, but that requires a redesign of the restraints along with extensive safety testing to ensure that a 350-plus pound individual won't cause the locks to fail, when her entire weight comes down on the restraints.

These seats were designed to fit the majority of the population, based on the "average" person.  Now you can argue that Americans are not "average", but the fact remains that most people can still ride - even if they're American.

As for why they didn't have larger seats to begin with... the engineers may have wanted to see the ride in operation first, or management may have decided that this was one thing that could be sacrificed in the interested of opening the ride on time, and avoiding significant delays.

In fact, I can see it now:  "Okay, we can finish designing the Big Seats, and open the ride in the Fall.  Or we can barely squeak in before the end of Spring with Regular Seats and install the Big Seats next year."

"Go with the end of Spring!"


----------



## Pax

I'm in favor of more people being able to fit, maybe via seat size adjustment (even if only to  quiet all the not at all endearing angry buzzing  ), but I just hope that installing larger seats won't require a drop in intensity to remain safe. 

Plenty of tall, non-svelte folks have been reporting fitting on the ride. I think they found a good balance between rider size capacity and ride performance.

For the small (but vocal) minority who can't ride, I'm sorry for you... I just don't think Universal has done anything wrong, or should have to change the ride. There are intense rides everywhere that will not accommodate larger riders. Disney has no real intense rides. Lose the effects and even RnRC at the Studios is tame. Some people not being able to ride is a lousy reason to only have slow moving, bench seat rides everywhere. 

That said, if larger seats will not impact speed or intensity, I'm all for it!

I also wanted to add how amazing some of the posters have been... those working very hard to fit on the ride (I know precisely how hard it is), and especially those who have listed their personal details in hopes of helping others. Kudos, and good luck.

Pax


----------



## MrsRJLupin

They do have the models of their other rides with larger seats to follow, so they could have simply planned as many larger seats as they did for those rides.

Also, the price cannot be "astronomical" as they are going to do it anyway. In fact, I imagine it would have been more cost-effective to do it right the first time rather than go back and fix it.

As for the time element...doing it quick and easy has alienated a good many paying customers. It might have been better business to take a bit more time.


----------



## damo

MrsRJLupin said:


> Here is what I don't understand.
> 
> If the safety requirement is that the harness must click three times, why did they not design it so the harness could come down even closer to smaller people? For example, for a 130-pound person, it could click up to 6 times, as opposed to just three clicks for a larger person? I'm thinking of a cheap plastic wrist bracelet that has many holes to secure it. A person with a smaller wrist just pulls it tighter. Wouldn't this have allowed for both larger and smaller body types to ride safely, without the smaller types "sliding around"? Especially since the bars are individual and not across all four riders?
> 
> And for those of you citing "safety issues," rumor has it that Universal will be making some larger seats to install in the future. Therefore, it CAN'T be a safety issue if they CAN do this. In fact, they already knew this was a problem at their park because of the larger seats on other restrictive rides. Couldn't they have planned for this from the start? Coming in with at least a few larger seats would have kept a significant portion of society from feeling as though they had been marginalized.



It does come down further than 3 clicks on smaller people.


----------



## hopemax

OrlandoUnited said:


> So I went last night.  The area was packed, Universal must have done something right with Potter because most wait times were 20+ minutes at 9:30.  I tried the test seat outside, no green light this week.  But I did see that I'm only about 3/4 of an inch to getting it.  The boy handling the test seats outside, David, was very helpful.  He told me different ways to hold my body to see if I could get the light;
> - Sitting with my shoulders back and touching the back of the seat with my head
> - Scooting my butt forward so my torso could compress more, giving the harness more room up top
> - Sucking in my gut and crossing my legs to relax my quads
> 
> but alas, nothing worked.  I had only brought my daughter to the park to ride Hippogriff anyhow, so no big loss.  Once I get my man-girdle in tomorrow, I'll try the actual test seats inside, something I have yet to do.




Actually, try the test seat inside. I couldn't get the light to go green outside myself. The TM pushed a tiny bit and went green. But inside I am not pulled aside to check the test seat, and am able to get 3 clicks on my own.

Last night, was my 2nd ride.  I noticed that where the restraint was touching me, was the outside of my thighs, where my camera and phone were in my cargo shorts pocket.  So if you think you might be close, hand off your stuff to someone else, or put it in the small holder.


----------



## Magpie

MrsRJLupin said:


> They do have the models of their other rides with larger seats to follow, so they could have simply planned as many larger seats as they did for those rides.
> 
> Also, the price cannot be "astronomical" as they are going to do it anyway. In fact, I imagine it would have been more cost-effective to do it right the first time rather than go back and fix it.
> 
> As for the time element...doing it quick and easy has alienated a good many paying customers. It might have been better business to take a bit more time.



I seriously doubt it was "quick and easy", and boy-oh-boy the bit of complaining we're hearing now is NOTHING to the screaming we'd be hearing if this attraction had been delayed past summer.  

The goal from the owner's perspective is to make as many people happy as possible, while also maximizing profit.  Because for every theme park in the world - even Disney! - it's all about profit.  And Universal makes a bigger profit by opening in time for this summer season, than they do by putting off the opening in order to accommodate a tiny percentage of riders.

Oh, and of the percentage who can't ride the Forbidden Journey, many will STILL go to the WWOHP just to see all the other attractions (such as the various shows, and the castle walk-through, and the shops).  So Universal gets their money anyway.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

Here's another point I don't understand.

Imagine, just for a minute, that this isn't about people who are overweight. Imagine that instead, the problem of getting on this ride is based on race, religion, sexual orientation, or sex. (I know it's not because none of those affect safety, but I said IMAGINE.) 

Do you think it would be okay because it was just a "small amount of people" compared to the whole? Do you think if it were African Americans who couldn't ride, or Asian Americans ,or Gay people, or Jewish people, that would be okay? I'm betting not.

So why is it okay that it's "just" overweight people? Because they've brought it on themselves? Because they can change it?

First of all, not all overweight people have brought it on themselves. Many are affected by years of habits formed as children through family influence; medical conditions; genetics; or hormonal issues. Not everything is even understood about obesity. If it was cut and dry, weight loss wouldn't be a billions-dollar-a-year business.

As for changing it....don't you think most obese people struggle every day with changing it? What if the change comes slowly? What if it comes so slowly that it's years before a real difference is made? What if because of something chemical you can't change you go to the gym every day, eat 1600 calories a day, take medications, join self-help groups, etc, yet still can't lose the weight?

And what if someone does still bring it on themselves or doesn't work to change it. It's still okay to single them out, because it's not like you're making someone feel bad  because they're African American, or Asian American, or Gay, or Jewish?

I think people who believe they are nominally tolerant of others' differences may want to take another look at themselves, based on some of the things I've seen on this board.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

> Oh, and of the percentage who can't ride the Forbidden Journey, many will STILL go to the WWOHP just to see all the other attractions (such as the various shows, and the castle walk-through, and the shops). So Universal gets their money anyway.



I actually believe at this point that my family will NOT be making a visit to this park, despite who can and can't ride. I wouldn't want to reinforce and promote the obesity epidemic by spending money on butterbeer, cauldron cakes, or the Great Feast.


----------



## damo

MrsRJLupin said:


> Here's another point I don't understand.
> 
> Imagine, just for a minute, that this isn't about people who are overweight. Imagine that instead, the problem of getting on this ride is based on race, religion, sexual orientation, or sex. (I know it's not because none of those affect safety, but I said IMAGINE.)
> 
> Do you think it would be okay because it was just a "small amount of people" compared to the whole? Do you think if it were African Americans who couldn't ride, or Asian Americans ,or Gay people, or Jewish people, that would be okay? I'm betting not.
> 
> So why is it okay that it's "just" overweight people? Because they've brought it on themselves? Because they can change it?
> 
> First of all, not all overweight people have brought it on themselves. Many are affected by years of habits formed as children through family influence; medical conditions; genetics; or hormonal issues. Not everything is even understood about obesity. If it was cut and dry, weight loss wouldn't be a billions-dollar-a-year business.
> 
> As for changing it....don't you think most obese people struggle every day with changing it? What if the change comes slowly? What if it comes so slowly that it's years before a real difference is made? What if because of something chemical you can't change you go to the gym every day, eat 1600 calories a day, take medications, join self-help groups, etc, yet still can't lose the weight?
> 
> And what if someone does still bring it on themselves or doesn't work to change it. It's still okay to single them out, because it's not like you're making someone feel bad  because they're African American, or Asian American, or Gay, or Jewish?
> 
> I think people who believe they are nominally tolerant of others' differences may want to take another look at themselves, based on some of the things I've seen on this board.



It isn't only body size that limits people who can ride this ride.  People with back and neck issues, pregnant women, people with prosthetic limbs, people with sensitivity to strobe lights, people who are claustrophobic and people who are prone to motion sickness have issues.  Also people who are under 48" can not ride.  These are safety regulations.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

It's obviously NOT a safety issue if they are now making larger seats. And could have done so from the start to avoid marginalizing a particular group of people.


----------



## Magpie

MrsRJLupin said:


> Here's another point I don't understand.
> 
> Imagine, just for a minute, that this isn't about people who are overweight. Imagine that instead, the problem of getting on this ride is based on race, religion, sexual orientation, or sex. (I know it's not because none of those affect safety, but I said IMAGINE.)
> 
> Do you think it would be okay because it was just a "small amount of people" compared to the whole? Do you think if it were African Americans who couldn't ride, or Asian Americans ,or Gay people, or Jewish people, that would be okay? I'm betting not.
> 
> So why is it okay that it's "just" overweight people? Because they've brought it on themselves? Because they can change it?
> 
> First of all, not all overweight people have brought it on themselves. Many are affected by years of habits formed as children through family influence; medical conditions; genetics; or hormonal issues. Not everything is even understood about obesity. If it was cut and dry, weight loss wouldn't be a billions-dollar-a-year business.
> 
> As for changing it....don't you think most obese people struggle every day with changing it? What if the change comes slowly? What if it comes so slowly that it's years before a real difference is made? What if because of something chemical you can't change you go to the gym every day, eat 1600 calories a day, take medications, join self-help groups, etc, yet still can't lose the weight?
> 
> And what if someone does still bring it on themselves or doesn't work to change it. It's still okay to single them out, because it's not like you're making someone feel bad  because they're African American, or Asian American, or Gay, or Jewish?
> 
> I think people who believe they are nominally tolerant of others' differences may want to take another look at themselves, based on some of the things I've seen on this board.



Wow - do you feel this strongly about the fact that there are height limits on rides, too?  I mean, is it also racist intolerance, just because people under a certain number of inches can't ride?

After all, children can grow, but what about dwarfs?  THEY didn't choose to be short.  How DARE Disney, Universal or any other theme park create rides that don't accommodate short people!

Gentle boat rides for everyone!


----------



## Magpie

MrsRJLupin said:


> I actually believe at this point that my family will NOT be making a visit to this park, despite who can and can't ride. I wouldn't want to reinforce and promote the obesity epidemic by spending money on butterbeer, cauldron cakes, or the Great Feast.



That's probably for the best.  I doubt you'd have a very good time.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

I do feel strongly. I feel strongly because they are now "fixing it." It wasn't important enough for them to worry about at the start, but it's not important enough to "fix it."


----------



## MrsRJLupin

> That's probably for the best. I doubt you'd have a very good time.




Strangely enough, we manage to have good times in a LOT of places...concert theaters, movie theaters, and all other theme parks. Only this one seems to be causing a problem.


----------



## marivaid

MrsRJLupin first off, I was once over 300lbs, I'm about 260 now I think.  And I'm French living in France, which is definitely a country NOT made for 300lbs people. Try getting on a ride at DLP, for one thing.

Anyway, I know what it's like to live with that kind of weight.But you can not expect corporations to cater to your needs. It's not like they made the ride thinking "Hey, let's make this tiny so all those fatties can't ride!! Wouldn't it be fun to pull them out of the queue and humiliate them?Woohoo!! And I bet NO ONE is going to complain!"

I too think that they waited to take care of the larger seats issue so they could open HP earlier and not miss the summer season. But whatever their reason is - the fact is that they don't HAVE to accomodate us larger people. 
They're most likely going to do it because they must have gotten a ton (no pun intended) of complaints but it's not a requirement. After all they don't accomodate very short people either. Or people with high blood pressure. Or pregnant women. You don't see any of these bunch crying foul.

Hey, my mom is barely over the height limit ! She better ride this year because when osteoporosis sets in, she's screwed.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

> but what about dwarfs? THEY didn't choose to be short. How DARE Disney, Universal or any other theme park create rides that don't accommodate short people!



I cannot speak for them. I am not one, do not have family members that have that issue, nor have I worked with them.


----------



## Rip

marivaid said:


> MrsRJLupin first off, I was once over 300lbs, I'm about 260 now I think.  And I'm French living in France, which is definitely a country NOT made for 300lbs people. Try getting on a ride at DLP, for one thing.
> 
> Anyway, I know what it's like to live with that kind of weight.But you can not expect corporations to cater to your needs. It's not like they made the ride thinking "Hey, let's make this tiny so all those fatties can't ride!! Wouldn't it be fun to pull them out of the queue and humiliate them?Woohoo!! And I bet NO ONE is going to complain!"
> 
> *I too think that they waited to take care of the larger seats issue so they could open HP earlier and not miss the summer season*. But whatever their reason is - the fact is that they don't HAVE to accomodate us larger people.
> They're most likely going to do it because they must have gotten a ton (no pun intended) of complaints but it's not a requirement. After all they don't accomodate very short people either. Or people with high blood pressure. Or pregnant women. You don't see any of these bunch crying foul.
> 
> Hey, my mom is barely over the height limit ! She better ride this year because when osteoporosis sets in, she's screwed.





They were contractually bound to have it open before summer 2010, so I'd bet you're right.


----------



## marivaid

MrsRJLupin said:


> Strangely enough, we manage to have good times in a LOT of places...concert theaters, movie theaters, and *all other theme parks*. Only this one seems to be causing a problem.



Darn, you're lucky. I can barely squeeze my belly in the teacups at MK. And no they do not have a larger teacup where I wouldn't have to choose which kidney to sacrifice.


----------



## mpostak

It's one stinking ride that just opened last week.  I am 6'7" and 300 pounds solid and I already am assuming I won't be able to ride when we travel there in July.  That being said, I will still enjoy my time there at EVERYTHING the parks have to offer.  Kudos to Universal for dreaming big with the FJ ride!  I firmly believe it was their goal to create something special and also have a June opening after last years rip ride rockit was delayed ALLLLLLL summer.  

Peace and Love all!


----------



## PrincessOp

Very well said.  The obese are the one group in this country that it's still ok to marginalize, make jokes at the expense of, generally disdain... because, after all, they can do something about it, they just choose not to.  *eye roll*  I challenge anyone reading this to ask a woman with Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (just one disease that can cause obesity) why she doesn't "do something about it."  It's discrimination - but sadly, some folks still think it's ok. 





MrsRJLupin said:


> Here's another point I don't understand.
> 
> Imagine, just for a minute, that this isn't about people who are overweight. Imagine that instead, the problem of getting on this ride is based on race, religion, sexual orientation, or sex. (I know it's not because none of those affect safety, but I said IMAGINE.)
> 
> Do you think it would be okay because it was just a "small amount of people" compared to the whole? Do you think if it were African Americans who couldn't ride, or Asian Americans ,or Gay people, or Jewish people, that would be okay? I'm betting not.
> 
> So why is it okay that it's "just" overweight people? Because they've brought it on themselves? Because they can change it?
> 
> First of all, not all overweight people have brought it on themselves. Many are affected by years of habits formed as children through family influence; medical conditions; genetics; or hormonal issues. Not everything is even understood about obesity. If it was cut and dry, weight loss wouldn't be a billions-dollar-a-year business.
> 
> As for changing it....don't you think most obese people struggle every day with changing it? What if the change comes slowly? What if it comes so slowly that it's years before a real difference is made? What if because of something chemical you can't change you go to the gym every day, eat 1600 calories a day, take medications, join self-help groups, etc, yet still can't lose the weight?
> 
> And what if someone does still bring it on themselves or doesn't work to change it. It's still okay to single them out, because it's not like you're making someone feel bad  because they're African American, or Asian American, or Gay, or Jewish?
> 
> I think people who believe they are nominally tolerant of others' differences may want to take another look at themselves, based on some of the things I've seen on this board.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

> I too think that they waited to take care of the larger seats issue so they could open HP earlier and not miss the summer season. But whatever their reason is - the fact is that *they don't HAVE to accomodate us larger people*.


This is exactly the point I'm making. Perhaps they CANNOT make it work for people of short stature or people with high blood pressure. But they CAN make it work for obese people, because they're working on it now. 

What I'm saying is this: if they had been working to make the summer deadline and to do so had to sacrifice a group because of race, ethnicity, sex, sexual orientation, or religion, they never would have done it. The backlash would have been crippling to their park. But because it's just "fat people," that was deemed okay. This is a problem with society as a whole.


----------



## damo

PrincessOp said:


> Very well said.  The obese are the one group in this country that it's still ok to marginalize, make jokes at the expense of, generally disdain... because, after all, they can do something about it, they just choose not to.  *eye roll*  I challenge anyone reading this to ask a woman with Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (just one disease that can cause obesity) why she doesn't "do something about it."  It's discrimination - but sadly, some folks still think it's ok.



Is it discrimination that people with vertigo can't ride?  Do you really expect Universal to take into consideration every medical issue and make sure that those people can ride?  We are back to Small World again and I would imagine that ride even alienates some people.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

> It's one stinking ride that just opened last week. I am 6'7" and 300 pounds solid and I already am assuming I won't be able to ride when we travel there in July. That being said, I will still enjoy my time there at EVERYTHING the parks have to offer. Kudos to Universal for dreaming big with the FJ ride! I firmly believe it was their goal to create something special and also have a June opening after last years rip ride rockit was delayed ALLLLLLL summer.



I fully understand that I am not speaking for or representing all obese people. I am just putting my thoughts, which represent some people's thoughts, out there.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

> Is it discrimination that people with vertigo can't ride? Do you really expect Universal to take into consideration every medical issue and make sure that those people can ride? We are back to Small World again and I would imagine that ride even alienates some people.


So are you trying to argue that people do NOT discriminate against obese people?


----------



## damo

MrsRJLupin said:


> So are you trying to argue that people do NOT discriminate against obese people?



On this ride, yes.

In the real world there is all kinds of discrimination.  This thread is not about that but continually seems to be pulled in that direction.


----------



## MrsRJLupin

I'm not sure how you can argue that when they are _making larger seats._

They are not fixing the ride for people of short stature, or vertigo, or heart issues. They ARE "fixing it" for larger riders.

That means they KNOW there is a problem here that needs to be addressed.


----------



## PrincessOp

damo said:


> Is it discrimination that people with vertigo can't ride?  Do you really expect Universal to take into consideration every medical issue and make sure that those people can ride?  We are back to Small World again and I would imagine that ride even alienates some people.



It's different - the vertigo condition is going to be worsened by the ride - that's why folks suffering from it shouldn't ride -- this is a limitation of the person riding, not the ride.  The obesity would remain unchanged.  I think if any theme park is going to take money in exchange for an experience (ie - riding FJ or any ride) the limitations on who can and can't ride should be made very clear before that money is exchanged.  Let me put this question out there - why aren't height/size limitations posted clearly at the gates, BEFORE you pay for your ticket?  Do you think they should be?


----------



## Magpie

MrsRJLupin said:


> Strangely enough, we manage to have good times in a LOT of places...concert theaters, movie theaters, and all other theme parks. Only this one seems to be causing a problem.



I'll tell you why - because when you go to a theatre, concert or even on an airplane, you don't first log onto an online forum and read about all the folks who couldn't fit in the seats and feel their rights have been violated.

Even car seat manufacturers have had to play catch-up.  For a long time car seats didn't take into account the safety needs of all the overweight American babies out there. (http://babyproducts.about.com/b/2006/04/03/car-seats-for-larger-or-overweight-babies.htm)

But I bet you weren't up in arms over that issue, were you?  Even though the lives of babies were at stake!

As for this being the ONLY ride causing problems, just check out some of these links:

Silver Dollar City Theme Park:  http://www.theredneckdiva.com/2006/03/too-fat-to-ride-roller-coaster.html

Cedar Point:  http://www.hometheaterforum.com/forum/thread/179047/are-you-too-fat-for-the-rides-at-cedar-point

Six Flags:  http://www.golivewire.com/forums/peer-ybiynob-support-a.html

I could go on, but you get the idea.

The only reason this seems like any kind of exceptional issue is because this is the Universal Forum and Harry Potter is the shiny new ride that everyone's talking about.


----------



## damo

MrsRJLupin said:


> I'm not sure how you can argue that when they are _making larger seats._
> 
> They are not fixing the ride for people of short stature, or vertigo, or heart issues. They ARE "fixing it" for larger riders.
> 
> That means they KNOW there is a problem here that needs to be addressed.



That certainly does not mean that there was intentional premeditated discrimination.  There are many rides in many amusement parks that all people can't ride.  

Can you also point me in the direction where it states that they are changing the ride?  I have yet to hear that this is a fact.


----------



## bubba's mom

PrincessOp said:


> - why aren't height/size limitations posted clearly at the gates, BEFORE you pay for your ticket?  Do you think they should be?



they ARE at Universal Studios & IOA

as a side note, let me say "wow".

I was reading along this thread just noting the generous people stating their size to let others know if they could ride or not.

sadly...this thread has gone WAAAAAYYYY off course


----------



## marivaid

MrsRJLupin said:


> But because it's just "fat people," that was deemed okay. *This is a problem with society as a whole*.



That we can agree on. 
I'm only speaking for myself here, but when I was 300+lbs the least of my worries was whether or not I'd fit in a ride at a theme park. 
Getting a job. Not getting turned down for insurance. Not having to pay a 2nd seat on the plane. Now THOSE are issues you take to the streets.
But ONE ride in a theme park is not worth my anger.


----------



## damo

PrincessOp said:


> It's different - the vertigo condition is going to be worsened by the ride - that's why folks suffering from it shouldn't ride -- this is a limitation of the person riding, not the ride.  The obesity would remain unchanged.  I think if any theme park is going to take money in exchange for an experience (ie - riding FJ or any ride) the limitations on who can and can't ride should be made very clear before that money is exchanged.  Let me put this question out there - why aren't height/size limitations posted clearly at the gates, BEFORE you pay for your ticket?  Do you think they should be?



You can never satisfy everyone.  People would complain that they paid for parking so that you should put the seats before you pay for that.  Or people would complain that they paid for airfare, so you should put seats in every airport.  It will never make everyone happy.

The reason there are restrictions is that people can be harmed.  People with vertigo can feel very sick, people with back problems can incur more problems, people who don't fit the restraints can be injured if the restraints release.  All are safety limitations for the person riding.


----------



## Magpie

MrsRJLupin said:


> I'm not sure how you can argue that when they are _making larger seats._
> 
> They are not fixing the ride for people of short stature, or vertigo, or heart issues. They ARE "fixing it" for larger riders.
> 
> That means they KNOW there is a problem here that needs to be addressed.



I suspect that may be because those people aren't complaining as loudly.


----------



## Rip

MrsRJLupin said:


> This is exactly the point I'm making. Perhaps they CANNOT make it work for people of short stature or people with high blood pressure. But they CAN make it work for obese people, because they're working on it now.
> 
> What I'm saying is this: if they had been working to make the summer deadline and to do so had to sacrifice a group because of race, ethnicity, sex, sexual orientation, or religion, they never would have done it. The backlash would have been crippling to their park. But because it's just "fat people," that was deemed okay. This is a problem with society as a whole.




Oh good grief, they wouldn't have to make a special seat for race, sexual orientation, religion, etc. You're being nonsensical.

And yes, 99% of morbidly obese people _can_ do something about it. No one is suggesting that everyone can look like Angelina Jolie, but if you intake fewer calories than you expend, you won't be morbidly obese to the point that it is unsafe for you to ride a ride.


----------



## ear_poppin

bubba's mom said:


> sadly...this thread has gone WAAAAAYYYY off course



I agree but there is a minority on here that are simply taunting the "fat people" that cannot get on this ride - justifying Universals actions and they have nothing to do with the Company! On this thread alone there are over 45,000 views - that is a HUGE potential client base that Universal could tap into but are alienating potential customers over this ride. 

Of course we could all go to IOA and see 10 year old stale rides or repackaged rides if we wanted to and have a "great time" even though we are too fat to get onto FJ ! 

MrsRJLupin - I agree with everything you say


----------



## MrsRJLupin

> Oh good grief, they wouldn't have to make a special seat for race, sexual orientation, religion, etc. You're being nonsensical.
> 
> And yes, 99% of morbidly obese people can do something about it. No one is suggesting that everyone can look like Angelina Jolie, but if you intake fewer calories than you expend, you won't be morbidly obese to the point that it is unsafe for you to ride a ride.



This is why I started out saying IMAGINE. Sorry you missed that part.

Also, are you a doctor? Do you work closely with people trying to lose weight? If not, I wouldn't go quoting statistics about "99% of people." Learn some facts before trying to quote them.


----------



## Orlando313

Wow, I haven't looked at this thread since page 4 or 5 and it has changed dramatically since then. Now we're debating the rights of obese people instead of talking about the ride.

I'm not trying to be cruel, although it may come off that way, but I think some people tend to confuse discrimination with entitlement. I'm sorry, but every person in American can't expect to be allowed to do every single thing they want to. Could I walk into a men's country club and sadle up to the bar, no because I'm a woman. Does it make me angry, yes, but why should I feel entitled to be able to do that, if these group of men wanted to make their own little woman free club.

The disability act was created to allow people who had disability's they couldn't overcome get jobs, live their lives. I don't think it was intended to force a theme park to design attractions for people of all weights. If that was the case, you could say the same for kids who are too short to ride something. My kid it too short, but he can't help that so you need to redesign the ride for him to be able to ride.

I think it's time to move on from this topic, and get back to the ride.


----------



## JenM

MrsRJLupin said:


> Here's another point I don't understand.
> 
> Imagine, just for a minute, that this isn't about people who are overweight. Imagine that instead, the problem of getting on this ride is based on race, religion, sexual orientation, or sex. (I know it's not because none of those affect safety, but I said IMAGINE.)



But there's no point in imagining that as a scenario because none of those things have anything to do with seat dimensions on a theme park ride.  

For the record, I think it stinks that the FJ restrictions are leaving a lot of people off this ride, and I do think it was poor planning on everyone's part not consider what an issue this would be before the park opened, deadline or not.  I don't think it's fair at all.

BUT, I don't believe any of this is any way discriminatory.  Clearly, reading through this thread and other sites that have brought up this issue, it's not strictly an obesity issue, it's a body size issue.  People who aren't obese are having trouble fitting the ride.  

Discrimination would be to _purposely_ restrict people from getting on the ride, and that's not what this is at all.  Poor planning?  Definitely.  But Universal/IOA being a bunch of obsesity-haters or something like that?  No, that's not what's happening here.


----------



## Mcbruns

Quick update -- my husband did not fit  But I am glad I knew about the size issues and we were prepared. He is over 6 foot and about 299. His shoulders are very wide.


----------



## bubba's mom

Orlando313 said:


> Wow, I haven't looked at this thread since page 4 or 5 and it has changed dramatically since then. *Now we're debating the rights of obese people instead of talking about the ride.*
> 
> I'm not trying to be cruel, although it may come off that way, but I think some people tend to confuse discrimination with entitlement. I'm sorry, but every person in American can't expect to be allowed to do every single thing they want to. Could I walk into a men's country club and sadle up to the bar, no because I'm a woman. Does it make me angry, yes, but why should I feel entitled to be able to do that, if these group of men wanted to make their own little woman free club.
> 
> The disability act was created to allow people who had disability's they couldn't overcome get jobs, live their lives. I don't think it was intended to force a theme park to design attractions for people of all weights. If that was the case, you could say the same for kids who are too short to ride something. My kid it too short, but he can't help that so you need to redesign the ride for him to be able to ride.
> 
> I think it's time to move on from this topic, and *get back to the ride.*



couldn't agree more


----------



## MrsRJLupin

Except that it IS about the ride. The very subject of the first post was about how this ride "isn't for many." Which is a shame.

I seem to have caused trouble, which wasn't my intent. I thought the people in this thread would have similar views. I will be leaving this board immediately. I would discourage people from posting further replies to me, as I will not read them.

However, for those of you fooling yourselves that you're not being discriminatory or judgmental to others, I would think very carefully about how others perceive you before you get on your high horse in the future.

Finally, to those of you working hard to lose weight, not just to get on this stupid ride but to live a healthier lifestyle, I wish you all the success in the world.


----------



## Planogirl

I've often stated that I wish that everyone could ride but I don't see this as discriminatory.  I don't believe that making sure that everyone can ride everything is a protected right.  I honestly feel bad for those who don't fit and wanted to but the ride design just simply doesn't allow that.  I would suspect that a larger seat would have precluded smaller individuals so the ride designers had to find a middle point.

If the ride designers are trying to come up with a larger seat for some to use then they are aware of the problem and trying to fix it.  If they didn't care about the problem then they wouldn't bother.  It's possible (and I thought likely) that there is no way to change the seat design but I'm the wrong kind of engineer to know anything about that.

I suggest that those who worry about this to write or call Universal and let them know.  No one on this board can do anything and it is truly just a few that voice anger over this while there might be many more who don't say anything.

MrsRJLupin, it appears that you have only ever posted on this thread and no other.  In case you look back, I feel bad that this subject apparently bothers you so much that you signed up just to comment about this one thing.  I have to add that it's unfair IMO to come here and attempt to make others feel guilty about this.  This is what I'm seeing in this case.


----------



## Rip

MrsRJLupin said:


> This is why I started out saying IMAGINE. Sorry you missed that part.
> 
> Also, are you a doctor? Do you work closely with people trying to lose weight? If not, I wouldn't go quoting statistics about "99% of people." Learn some facts before trying to quote them.



Yes, I'm a doctor. I also understand that if you intake less energy than you expend, you won't be morbidly obese. 

I saw the "imagine" part, it's just that there isn't any reason to imagine such an absurd hypothetical because it isn't in any way relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Rip

Planogirl said:


> I've often stated that I wish that everyone could ride but I don't see this as discriminatory.  I don't believe that making sure that everyone can ride everything is a protected right.  I honestly feel bad for those who don't fit and wanted to but the ride design just simply doesn't allow that.  I would suspect that a larger seat would have precluded smaller individuals so the ride designers had to find a middle point.
> 
> If the ride designers are trying to come up with a larger seat for some to use then they are aware of the problem and trying to fix it.  If they didn't care about the problem then they wouldn't bother.  It's possible (and I thought likely) that there is no way to change the seat design but I'm the wrong kind of engineer to know anything about that.
> 
> I suggest that those who worry about this to write or call Universal and let them know.  No one on this board can do anything and it is truly just a few that voice anger over this while there might be many more who don't say anything.
> 
> MrsRJLupin, it appears that you have only ever posted on this thread and no other.  In case you look back, I feel bad that this subject apparently bothers you so much that you signed up just to comment about this one thing.  I have to add that it's unfair IMO to come here and attempt to make others feel guilty about this.  This is what I'm seeing in this case.





She signed up for the sole purpose of complaining and trying to compare a safety issue on a ride to actual discrimination.


----------



## Planogirl

Rip said:


> She signed up for the sole purpose of complaining and trying to compare a safety issue on a ride to actual discrimination.


That's what I saw too.  Many on this thread have legitimate concerns and worries but this person came across as someone who wanted to trash Universal.  Not that people ever do that...  

I hope that Universal fixes this problem!  It might not be possible but who knows?  Things change all the time.


----------



## bubba's mom

now maybe we can get back to our regularly scheduled program.....


----------



## Orlando313

bubba's mom said:


> now maybe we can get back to our regularly scheduled program.....



Yay! I hope it's Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone!


----------



## Rip

Planogirl said:


> That's what I saw too.  Many on this thread have legitimate concerns and worries but this person came across as someone who wanted to trash Universal.  Not that people ever do that...
> 
> I hope that Universal fixes this problem!  It might not be possible but who knows?  Things change all the time.



I'm sure that they will if they can, they have absolutely no vested interest in keeping people from enjoying their experience


----------



## TLinden16

I think one of the reasons why people are upset about the weight/size restriction on this ride is not so much that there is one, but more so because it is a lot more restrictive than the other rides and attractions in the Orlando area.  People who never had an issue with getting on attractions before aren’t able to ride this one because the size limits seem to be significantly more restrictive than we have experienced at the theme parks in the Orlando area. 

I am overweight, and I am not sure if I will be able to fit on the seats.  I am probably right on the borderline and could go either way at this point.  I truly appreciate everyone who has been open about sharing their experiences.  Some days, I read the reports and think I have nothing to worry about.  Other days, I read the reports and think there is no chance for me to ride the FJ. 

I have been to all of the Disney parks in the US, some local parks, and Universal Orlando.  My weight has never restricted me from experiencing a ride I wanted to go on.  Sometimes it may be a tight fit, but I’ve never been denied access to a ride.  I did have one flying swing ride I chose not to ride because I didn’t feel that I would be comfortable enough to ride after testing the seat--I could have ridden, but I made the choice not to.  I will admit that at one point, I was carrying a bit more weight, and I did have to use the modified seats on the IOA coasters, but on my last trip, I had lost enough weight to be able to sit in the regular seats.  

My weight has never kept me from doing anything I wanted.  I have never had to buy an extra seat at an airplane.  I have never been denied access to a seat at a theatre or arena.  So knowing that there is a very good chance that I may not be able to experience the FJ at my current size is a very new experience for me.  

And the disappointment is actually increased because there has been so much anticipation and hype surrounding the WWOHP.  So many of us have followed the development of the WWOHP.  We’ve devoured the information about the area.  We’ve saved money and allocated our vacation dollars to stay at a Universal Resort and experience everything that the WWOHP has to offer. 

And now that it has opened, it’s disappointing to realize that after all the buzz and excitement, I may not be able to experience the only NEW ride offered in the WWOHP.  It’s really too bad that Universal created an experience that is so restrictive when there has been so much hype around it, and features characters that are so beloved by so many people.  

(As a side note, I have to say that I think Universal made a huge mistake by not creating a new attraction that could be experienced by entire family, as I’m sure there are a lot of Harry Potter fans who are under the 48 inch height limit but that’s not really on topic for this thread).  

I am trying to lose some weight, and I will certainly try to get on the ride because I may very well make it even at my current weight.  

I’m just grateful that I know about this in advance so that I can prepare myself for the possibility that I may not be able to experience this ride.  I feel bad for the families who don’t read this board and get there to find out that someone can’t ride because of their size.  I just imagine a family who has read and reread the books together who get there and realize that dad can’t ride with them because he is too big for the ride.


----------



## Planogirl

Rip said:


> I'm sure that they will if they can, they have absolutely no vested interest in keeping people from enjoying their experience


Good point.  Why would they want to keep people from spending money at their parks?


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> You can never satisfy everyone. People would complain that they paid for parking so that you should put the seats before you pay for that. Or people would complain that they paid for airfare, so you should put seats in every airport. It will never make everyone happy.
> 
> The reason there are restrictions is that people can be harmed. *People with vertigo can feel very sick, people with back problems can incur more problems, people who don't fit the restraints can be injured if the restraints release. All are safety limitations for the person riding*.


 
yes, but as many of us age, the potential to develop health issues can crop up...thankfully, not all conditions are a constant concern. Many issues (example vertigo, back stuff) can be managed via meds & judicious selection vs wrapping one's self in bubble wrap & standing by the wayside. 

 there are safety regs for everybody to follow, not just the ones posted on the signs that Legal sez they have to post to cover their As. 

I certainly appreciate the posted warnings (but consider them more of a guideline than a mandate), ultimately it's up to the individual to decide whether they want to attempt to enjoy the attraction...naturally, while holding the park harmless...

which is why im *still* trying to find out what the degree of pressure is from the restraint & where it is applied on one's torso.


----------



## 02134_HHN

Rip said:


> Yes, I'm a doctor. I also understand that if you intake less energy than you expend, you won't be morbidly obese.



I call BS on that!  Or, if you are a doctor, I can't imagine anyone throwing out that "99%" nonsense.


----------



## Orlando313

TLinden16 said:


> I think one of the reasons why people are upset about the weight/size restriction on this ride is not so much that there is one, but more so because it is a lot more restrictive than the other rides and attractions in the Orlando area.  People who never had an issue with getting on attractions before arent able to ride this one because the size limits seem to be significantly more restrictive than we have experienced at the theme parks in the Orlando area.
> 
> I am overweight, and I am not sure if I will be able to fit on the seats.  I am probably right on the borderline and could go either way at this point.  I truly appreciate everyone who has been open about sharing their experiences.  Some days, I read the reports and think I have nothing to worry about.  Other days, I read the reports and think there is no chance for me to ride the FJ.
> 
> I have been to all of the Disney parks in the US, some local parks, and Universal Orlando.  My weight has never restricted me from experiencing a ride I wanted to go on.  Sometimes it may be a tight fit, but Ive never been denied access to a ride.  I did have one flying swing ride I chose not to ride because I didnt feel that I would be comfortable enough to ride after testing the seat--I could have ridden, but I made the choice not to.  I will admit that at one point, I was carrying a bit more weight, and I did have to use the modified seats on the IOA coasters, but on my last trip, I had lost enough weight to be able to sit in the regular seats.
> 
> My weight has never kept me from doing anything I wanted.  I have never had to buy an extra seat at an airplane.  I have never been denied access to a seat at a theatre or arena.  So knowing that there is a very good chance that I may not be able to experience the FJ at my current size is a very new experience for me.
> 
> And the disappointment is actually increased because there has been so much anticipation and hype surrounding the WWOHP.  So many of us have followed the development of the WWOHP.  Weve devoured the information about the area.  Weve saved money and allocated our vacation dollars to stay at a Universal Resort and experience everything that the WWOHP has to offer.
> 
> And now that it has opened, its disappointing to realize that after all the buzz and excitement, I may not be able to experience the only NEW ride offered in the WWOHP.  Its really too bad that Universal created an experience that is so restrictive when there has been so much hype around it, and features characters that are so beloved by so many people.
> 
> *(As a side note, I have to say that I think Universal made a huge mistake by not creating a new attraction that could be experienced by entire family, as Im sure there are a lot of Harry Potter fans who are under the 48 inch height limit but thats not really on topic for this thread).  *
> 
> I am trying to lose some weight, and I will certainly try to get on the ride because I may very well make it even at my current weight.
> 
> Im just grateful that I know about this in advance so that I can prepare myself for the possibility that I may not be able to experience this ride.  I feel bad for the families who dont read this board and get there to find out that someone cant ride because of their size.  I just imagine a family who has read and reread the books together who get there and realize that dad cant ride with them because he is too big for the ride.



I agree with you on this one. I was sad that my parents won't get to ride because it's too intense and my mother has severe claustrophobia. I know they're trying to push the envelope on new technology, but Harry Potter is something to be enjoyed by all, however, the ride can't be enjoyed by all.


----------



## Rip

02134_HHN said:


> I call BS on that!  Or, if you are a doctor, I can't imagine anyone throwing out that "99%" nonsense.



Of course you can't, because you didn't pay attention to exactly what I said.


----------



## Rip

Planogirl said:


> Good point.  Why would they want to keep people from spending money at their parks?



Because they apparently hate fat people....


----------



## Magpie

02134_HHN said:


> I call BS on that!  Or, if you are a doctor, I can't imagine anyone throwing out that "99%" nonsense.



Why not?  My doctor says that sort of thing all the time.  "99 percent" doesn't mean exactly one out of a hundred, it means "MOST people".

When my husband's triglycerides came back and it wasn't looking good, our doctor called our house.  He got me.  He told me all about my husband's test results (which maybe he shouldn't have, but I'm glad he did) and I said, "My man's going on a diet.  Today!"

Nine months of diet-and-exercise later, my husband's at a healthy weight, his stats look great, and our doctor says he's not going to have to take blood pressure meds after all.  I think I can easily keep cooking like this for the rest of our lives.  No problem!

And even though we started this before the WWOHP opened, it's sure nice to know my husband will now be able to ride without any trouble.


----------



## Rip

Magpie said:


> Why not?  My doctor says that sort of thing all the time.  "99 percent" doesn't mean exactly one out of a hundred, it means "MOST people".
> 
> When my husband's triglycerides came back and it wasn't looking good, our doctor called our house.  He got me.  He told me all about my husband's test results (which maybe he shouldn't have, but I'm glad he did) and I said, "My man's going on a diet.  Today!"
> 
> Nine months of diet-and-exercise later, my husband's at a healthy weight, his stats look great, and our doctor says he's not going to have to take blood pressure meds after all.  I think I can easily keep cooking like this for the rest of our lives.  No problem!
> 
> And even though we started this before the WWOHP opened, it's sure nice to know my husband will now be able to ride without any trouble.



Thank you, I didn't realize people would get so technical (though it is interesting to note that they ignored the rest of that post where I explained exactly what I meant by that).


----------



## 02134_HHN

Rip said:


> She signed up for the sole purpose of complaining and trying to compare a safety issue on a ride to actual discrimination.



Just because someone *just* signed up, doesn't mean they haven't been viewing posts here for ages.  Maybe even longer than YOU!  <GASP>

There is real discrimination.  That's as true as the day is long.  It's nice for you if you don't know how that feels, but trust me, it's there.  But aside from that, U.S. obviously decided to put together the ride in a sort of test mode to see how it would go, and then (if the rumors are true) will make adjustments later.  I don't know about you, but I'm not crazy about being a guinea pig.  I'll bet the workers there have to make hash marks every time someone gets rejected, so the company can use that info to determine what changes need to be made.  

If you go back to the beginning of this thread, you can pinpoint the moment when it all went bad, and it was when someone made a discriminatory - or if you prefer, bigoted, biased, intolerant, whatever you want to call it, technically - remark about how fat people should stop whining about how they can't get on the rides, and just put the fork down already.  

 paraphrasing of course!

I for one am not a poster, but this really burned me up, enough for me to mention it.  

If it's anything an fat person knows, it's that they are fat!  No need to drive the point home.  But what regular weight people don't know about being fat could fill up Yankee Stadium!  Fat people know one thing: you all (skinny folks) don't know what you're talking about.  No offense.  If I was thin, I would assume I was that way because of my lifestyle.  You have no idea that we can have the same lifestyle and have drastically different weights.

I'm just saying to you Fat-Haters.  Just knock it off please, and maybe the topic can go back to being about the ride.  Even when you try to be nice about it, we read your discrimination between the lines, and we will most definitely get ticked off.  Wouldn't you?


----------



## plutotek

MrsRJLupin said:


> Also, are you a doctor? Do you work closely with people trying to lose weight? If not, I wouldn't go quoting statistics about "99% of people." Learn some facts before trying to quote them.



And what statistics/facts beyond the anecdotal do you have to back up the alleged 'discrimination' against the obese being perpetrated by US/IOA?  Geez, it's a ride in an amusement park, not an situation you will be faced with on a daily basis.


----------



## damo

TLinden16 said:


> I think one of the reasons why people are upset about the weight/size restriction on this ride is not so much that there is one, but more so because it is a lot more restrictive than the other rides and attractions in the Orlando area.  People who never had an issue with getting on attractions before aren’t able to ride this one because the size limits seem to be significantly more restrictive than we have experienced at the theme parks in the Orlando area.
> 
> I am overweight, and I am not sure if I will be able to fit on the seats.  I am probably right on the borderline and could go either way at this point.  I truly appreciate everyone who has been open about sharing their experiences.  Some days, I read the reports and think I have nothing to worry about.  Other days, I read the reports and think there is no chance for me to ride the FJ.
> 
> I have been to all of the Disney parks in the US, some local parks, and Universal Orlando.  My weight has never restricted me from experiencing a ride I wanted to go on.  Sometimes it may be a tight fit, but I’ve never been denied access to a ride.  I did have one flying swing ride I chose not to ride because I didn’t feel that I would be comfortable enough to ride after testing the seat--I could have ridden, but I made the choice not to.  I will admit that at one point, I was carrying a bit more weight, and I did have to use the modified seats on the IOA coasters, but on my last trip, I had lost enough weight to be able to sit in the regular seats.
> 
> My weight has never kept me from doing anything I wanted.  I have never had to buy an extra seat at an airplane.  I have never been denied access to a seat at a theatre or arena.  So knowing that there is a very good chance that I may not be able to experience the FJ at my current size is a very new experience for me.
> 
> And the disappointment is actually increased because there has been so much anticipation and hype surrounding the WWOHP.  So many of us have followed the development of the WWOHP.  We’ve devoured the information about the area.  We’ve saved money and allocated our vacation dollars to stay at a Universal Resort and experience everything that the WWOHP has to offer.
> 
> And now that it has opened, it’s disappointing to realize that after all the buzz and excitement, I may not be able to experience the only NEW ride offered in the WWOHP.  It’s really too bad that Universal created an experience that is so restrictive when there has been so much hype around it, and features characters that are so beloved by so many people.
> 
> (As a side note, I have to say that I think Universal made a huge mistake by not creating a new attraction that could be experienced by entire family, as I’m sure there are a lot of Harry Potter fans who are under the 48 inch height limit but that’s not really on topic for this thread).
> 
> I am trying to lose some weight, and I will certainly try to get on the ride because I may very well make it even at my current weight.
> 
> I’m just grateful that I know about this in advance so that I can prepare myself for the possibility that I may not be able to experience this ride.  I feel bad for the families who don’t read this board and get there to find out that someone can’t ride because of their size.  I just imagine a family who has read and reread the books together who get there and realize that dad can’t ride with them because he is too big for the ride.



Nobody on this board is happy when someone can't ride.  However, Universal is all about thrill rides and I am sure that that was one of the reasons that Rowling chose Universal.  Extreme thrill rides always come with restrictions.

Perhaps the castle should have been two rides.  One just being a ride through the castle to look at the stuff going on (similar to Disney's attractions) and the other being the FJ ride.


----------



## damo

02134_HHN said:


> Just because someone *just* signed up, doesn't mean they haven't been viewing posts here for ages.  Maybe even longer than YOU!  <GASP>
> 
> There is real discrimination.  That's as true as the day is long.  It's nice for you if you don't know how that feels, but trust me, it's there.  But aside from that, U.S. obviously decided to put together the ride in a sort of test mode to see how it would go, and then (if the rumors are true) will make adjustments later.  I don't know about you, but I'm not crazy about being a guinea pig.  I'll bet the workers there have to make hash marks every time someone gets rejected, so the company can use that info to determine what changes need to be made.
> 
> If you go back to the beginning of this thread, you can pinpoint the moment when it all went bad, and it was when someone made a discriminatory - or if you prefer, bigoted, biased, intolerant, whatever you want to call it, technically - remark about how fat people should stop whining about how they can't get on the rides, and just put the fork down already.
> 
> paraphrasing of course!
> 
> I for one am not a poster, but this really burned me up, enough for me to mention it.
> 
> If it's anything an fat person knows, it's that they are fat!  No need to drive the point home.  But what regular weight people don't know about being fat could fill up Yankee Stadium!  Fat people know one thing: you all (skinny folks) don't know what you're talking about.  No offense.  If I was thin, I would assume I was that way because of my lifestyle.  You have no idea that we can have the same lifestyle and have drastically different weights.
> 
> I'm just saying to you Fat-Haters.  Just knock it off please, and maybe the topic can go back to being about the ride.  Even when you try to be nice about it, we read your discrimination between the lines, and we will most definitely get ticked off.  Wouldn't you?



That discriminatory remark was made by a person who themselves fit into the category they were discriminating against.  Is that still discrimination?


----------



## Rip

02134_HHN said:


> Just because someone *just* signed up, doesn't mean they haven't been viewing posts here for ages.  Maybe even longer than YOU!  <GASP>



As I said, she signed up (I never addressed how long she lurked) specifically to complain and play the victim on this thread and compare being overweight to being black, gay, Jewish, etc.



> There is real discrimination.  That's as true as the day is long.  It's nice for you if you don't know how that feels, but trust me, it's there.  But aside from that, U.S. obviously decided to put together the ride in a sort of test mode to see how it would go, and then (if the rumors are true) will make adjustments later.  I don't know about you, but I'm not crazy about being a guinea pig.  I'll bet the workers there have to make hash marks every time someone gets rejected, so the company can use that info to determine what changes need to be made.



And I'll bet you don't have the foggiest idea what you're talking about. You have no idea if there was any kind of "test mode" or even if any of those rumors are true. 



> If you go back to the beginning of this thread, you can pinpoint the moment when it all went bad, and it was when someone made a discriminatory - or if you prefer, bigoted, biased, intolerant, whatever you want to call it, technically - remark about how fat people should stop whining about how they can't get on the rides, and just put the fork down already.
> 
> paraphrasing of course!
> 
> I for one am not a poster, but this really burned me up, enough for me to mention it.
> 
> If it's anything an fat person knows, it's that they are fat!  No need to drive the point home.  But what regular weight people don't know about being fat could fill up Yankee Stadium!  Fat people know one thing: you all (skinny folks) don't know what you're talking about.  No offense.  If I was thin, I would assume I was that way because of my lifestyle.  You have no idea that we can have the same lifestyle and have drastically different weights.
> 
> I'm just saying to *you Fat-Hat*ers.  Just knock it off please, and maybe the topic can go back to being about the ride.  Even when you try to be nice about it, *we read your discrimination between the lines*, and we will most definitely get ticked off.  Wouldn't you?



Actually, it would go back just fine if some of you would stop acting like perpetual victims every time someone says something that you don't like. Seems as though there are a certain number of folks that feel entitled to do whatever everyone else does, and if that means that a theme park has to "kiddie down" a ride to the detriment of everyone else, so be it. Personally, I don't expect them to cater to me.

And apparently the one thing you DO NOT know is that if you expend more calories than you intake, you WILL NOT BE MORBIDLY OBESE.


----------



## Magpie

damo said:


> Nobody on this board is happy when someone can't ride.  However, Universal is all about thrill rides and I am sure that that was one of the reasons that Rowling chose Universal.  Extreme thrill rides always come with restrictions.
> 
> Perhaps the castle should have been two rides.  One just being a ride through the castle to look at the stuff going on (similar to Disney's attractions) and the other being the FJ ride.



Except, doesn't FJ already offer that?  Only instead of getting carted through the queue, you have to actually walk.

Or use a wheelchair...


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## 02134_HHN

Rip said:


> And apparently the one thing you DO NOT know is that if you expend more calories than you intake, you WILL NOT BE MORBIDLY OBESE.



That statement shows your ignorance about the subject, perfectly.  How wonderful for you that you don't know any better.


----------



## AJRitz

damo said:


> You can never satisfy everyone.  People would complain that they paid for parking so that you should put the seats before you pay for that.  Or people would complain that they paid for airfare, so you should put seats in every airport.  It will never make everyone happy.
> 
> The reason there are restrictions is that people can be harmed.  People with vertigo can feel very sick, people with back problems can incur more problems, people who don't fit the restraints can be injured if the restraints release.  All are safety limitations for the person riding.



First, I don't think this is a discrimination issue. It's just stupid planning on the part of Universal, part of a string of poor planning that goes back to the decisions not to utilize the entire Lost Continent area, to market the WWoHP as a "park within a park", and to fail to adequately prepare (both in terms of actual plans and training CSRs) for the popularity of the WWoHP.

Second, the safety issue is a canard. It may be true that the current seat/restraint system imposes substantial limitations on the _shape_ of riders. But there's no real reason for that. The real complaint of _most_ of us in this thread has been that there's really no way of knowing for sure if you can ride this ride until you sit down in the ride seat (even the "test seat" is no guarantee). 

Are there height limits because of low-hanging ride elements? Sure. So put in a height restriction. Simple. Straightforward. Measurable. Are there weight limits imposed by ride engineering? Sure. So publish the weight limit. Put a scale near the ride entrance if need be. Again, simple, straightforward, and measurable.

But this stuff about fitting in the seat such that the restraint can click three times (which has been fairly well discredited as being any "safer" than clicking once) is ridiculous. That's not about safety. That's about poor engineering design of the ride vehicle and restraint system. It causes confusion, frustration, and disappointment for guests - none of which are good for Universal.


----------



## asmit4

I myself am from Cleveland, Ohio- less than 1 hour from Cedar Point. Many rides there at 5'10 and 230 you won't be able to ride- some rides at 200 some might not fit and that's A LOT of people at 200! This year on millienium force those with a 36 inch waistline might have trouble riding it which is NUTZ! My husband is a 38 inch waist and couldn't ride. 
Is this dissappointing? YES, but that's the way the rides were made and there is loads of info on the CP website, there are signs at the entrance of the park regarding weight/height issues, and there are signs and seats to try out at the beginning of every ride that might cause an issue for pooh sized guests. 
As long as Universal does the same thing I don't see the issue. The majority of guests can ride- clearly they are removing less than 5% of people in line to ride I presume. That is the majority.


----------



## Rip

02134_HHN said:


> That statement shows your ignorance about the subject, perfectly.  How wonderful for you that you don't know any better.



Actually what this statement shows is your ignorance of physiology as well as physics, but I'm not going to further derail a thread so you can continue to act like a victim.

My advice would be to appropriately record exactly the number of calories you intake as well as those you expend (you really can't get exact with the latter, but you can certainly get very close) and see what happens if you make the former smaller than the latter on a consistent basis. It takes approximately 3500 calories to make a pound of adipose tissue, so you will have to consume 3500 calories less before losing the first pound. Lather, rinse, repeat. It will take time, but matter is not created, therefore it is physically impossible for your body to "create" more of itself without the building blocks to do so. 

Seriously, I can't believe you're going to tell me that _I'm_ ignorant when what you suggest defies the laws of physics.


----------



## 02134_HHN

> As I said, she signed up (I never addressed how long she lurked) specifically to complain and play the victim on this thread and compare being overweight to being black, gay, Jewish, etc.



She was entirely correct about the comparison, but I'd say it's closest to being gay.  Y'know that's the one where you have a choice in the matter so it's ok to blame them for being that way?




> And I'll bet you don't have the foggiest idea what you're talking about. You have no idea if there was any kind of "test mode" or even if any of those rumors are true.



Actually, that's true, I have no idea!  This is my theory though!


----------



## 02134_HHN

Rip said:


> As I said, she signed up (I never addressed how long she lurked) specifically to complain and play the victim on this thread and compare being overweight to being black, gay, Jewish, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll bet you don't have the foggiest idea what you're talking about. You have no idea if there was any kind of "test mode" or even if any of those rumors are true.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it would go back just fine if some of you would stop acting like perpetual victims every time someone says something that you don't like. Seems as though there are a certain number of folks that feel entitled to do whatever everyone else does, and if that means that a theme park has to "kiddie down" a ride to the detriment of everyone else, so be it. Personally, I don't expect them to cater to me.
> 
> And apparently the one thing you DO NOT know is that if you expend more calories than you intake, you WILL NOT BE MORBIDLY OBESE.





Rip said:


> Actually what this statement shows is your ignorance of physiology as well as physics, but I'm not going to further derail a thread so you can continue to act like a victim.
> 
> My advice would be to appropriately record exactly the number of calories you intake as well as those you expend (you really can't get exact with the latter, but you can certainly get very close) and see what happens if you make the former smaller than the latter on a consistent basis. It takes approximately 3500 calories to make a pound of adipose tissue, so you will have to consume 3500 calories less before losing the first pound. Lather, rinse, repeat. It will take time, but matter is not created, therefore it is physically impossible for your body to "create" more of itself without the building blocks to do so.
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe you're going to tell me that _I'm_ ignorant when what you suggest defies the laws of physics.



You're impressing me to no end by using words like: physiology, physics, and adipose tissue.  I give up, you simply MUST know what you're talking about if you're using big words!  I realize no one is supposed to question what a doctor knows, even though they're mostly regurgitating what they read out of 50 year old medical books.

You've clearly been drinking the kool-aid.  Sugar-free.  It's OK, no need to learn new things.  It's such a bother!


----------



## asta

TLinden16 said:


> I think one of the reasons why people are upset about the weight/size restriction on this ride is not so much that there is one, but more so because it is a lot more restrictive than the other rides and attractions in the Orlando area.  People who never had an issue with getting on attractions before arent able to ride this one because the size limits seem to be significantly more restrictive than we have experienced at the theme parks in the Orlando area.
> 
> I am overweight, and I am not sure if I will be able to fit on the seats.  I am probably right on the borderline and could go either way at this point.  I truly appreciate everyone who has been open about sharing their experiences.  Some days, I read the reports and think I have nothing to worry about.  Other days, I read the reports and think there is no chance for me to ride the FJ.
> 
> I have been to all of the Disney parks in the US, some local parks, and Universal Orlando.  My weight has never restricted me from experiencing a ride I wanted to go on.  Sometimes it may be a tight fit, but Ive never been denied access to a ride.  I did have one flying swing ride I chose not to ride because I didnt feel that I would be comfortable enough to ride after testing the seat--I could have ridden, but I made the choice not to.  I will admit that at one point, I was carrying a bit more weight, and I did have to use the modified seats on the IOA coasters, but on my last trip, I had lost enough weight to be able to sit in the regular seats.
> 
> My weight has never kept me from doing anything I wanted.  I have never had to buy an extra seat at an airplane.  I have never been denied access to a seat at a theatre or arena.  So knowing that there is a very good chance that I may not be able to experience the FJ at my current size is a very new experience for me.
> 
> And the disappointment is actually increased because there has been so much anticipation and hype surrounding the WWOHP.  So many of us have followed the development of the WWOHP.  Weve devoured the information about the area.  Weve saved money and allocated our vacation dollars to stay at a Universal Resort and experience everything that the WWOHP has to offer.
> 
> And now that it has opened, its disappointing to realize that after all the buzz and excitement, I may not be able to experience the only NEW ride offered in the WWOHP.  Its really too bad that Universal created an experience that is so restrictive when there has been so much hype around it, and features characters that are so beloved by so many people.
> 
> (As a side note, I have to say that I think Universal made a huge mistake by not creating a new attraction that could be experienced by entire family, as Im sure there are a lot of Harry Potter fans who are under the 48 inch height limit but thats not really on topic for this thread).
> 
> I am trying to lose some weight, and I will certainly try to get on the ride because I may very well make it even at my current weight.
> 
> Im just grateful that I know about this in advance so that I can prepare myself for the possibility that I may not be able to experience this ride.  I feel bad for the families who dont read this board and get there to find out that someone cant ride because of their size.  I just imagine a family who has read and reread the books together who get there and realize that dad cant ride with them because he is too big for the ride.



Great post TLinden.  I think you captured the heart of this issue.  I too am probably on the borderline of getting to ride and will probably have to find out at the load point if I can get on or not.  I will be disappointed but it won't ruin my day.  The big shock for me is that even though I know very well that I am overweight, I have never had an issue with fitting on any other ride or in any type of seat.  This restriction is very surprising.  I think that is the reason why we are seeing so much more concern with FJ.  I will suffer the embarassment because my family wants to go as a group to Universal but being singled out because of my weight is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## TLinden16

damo said:


> Nobody on this board is happy when someone can't ride.  However, Universal is all about thrill rides and I am sure that that was one of the reasons that Rowling chose Universal.  Extreme thrill rides always come with restrictions.
> 
> Perhaps the castle should have been two rides.  One just being a ride through the castle to look at the stuff going on (similar to Disney's attractions) and the other being the FJ ride.



First off, I'm not trying to start a debate or anything.  I just want to make sure the intent of my prior post is perfectly clear.

I totally understand that extreme thrill rides come restrictions, and I also understand why the rides have to have restriction.  I just question the logic behind creating a ride that is considerably more restrictive than the other rides at Universal, especially considering the hype and excitement around characters as popular as Harry Potter and friends (and enemies). 

And also, my comment about Universal making a mistake by not including a new ride that the entire family can enjoy.  I meant that in addition to FJ, not as a replacement.  I hope that Universal does have plans to add a tamer ride to the area at some point.


----------



## asta

Rip said:


> Actually what this statement shows is your ignorance of physiology as well as physics, but I'm not going to further derail a thread so you can continue to act like a victim.
> 
> My advice would be to appropriately record exactly the number of calories you intake as well as those you expend (you really can't get exact with the latter, but you can certainly get very close) and see what happens if you make the former smaller than the latter on a consistent basis. It takes approximately 3500 calories to make a pound of adipose tissue, so you will have to consume 3500 calories less before losing the first pound. Lather, rinse, repeat. It will take time, but matter is not created, therefore it is physically impossible for your body to "create" more of itself without the building blocks to do so.
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe you're going to tell me that _I'm_ ignorant when what you suggest defies the laws of physics.



After reading your posts I can definitely say that I am *glad* that I have never had the misfortune of encountering a physician with your attitude.  Losing weight is a very hard and is much more complicated than your posts imply.  You might want to take a refresher course in how to treat people with respect.


----------



## Rip

asta said:


> After reading your posts I can definitely say that I am *glad* that I have never had the misfortune of encountering a physician with your attitude.  Losing weight is a very hard and is much more complicated than your posts imply.  You might want to take a refresher course in how to treat people with respect.



I give up, I should just let people tell me that I'm ignorant while suggesting something that is *physically impossible*, tell me I'm full of "BS", etc. 

Sorry, I don't really respect people that act in such a fashion and, while I may not have held their hand and taken little baby steps with them, I certainly wasn't rude and disrespectful in the manner in which they were.

I have a positively wonderful bedside manner, but then I've never had a patient tell me I'm full of it to my face .

BTW, at no point did I say anything about it being "easy". I know all too well how difficult it can be to lose weight. What I said was, in response to a poster whose sole purpose in joining this board was to come to this thread and compare her being overweight to people being discriminated against based on race, etc., 99% of morbidly obese people _can_ do something about it. It is harder for some than for others, but it is possible, and the way you do it is to consume fewer calories than you expend. I'm sorry if that simple statement was "disrespectful", but it is no less true and was certainly not insulting.


----------



## ear_poppin

Its all getting a bit technical now with the big words - anyone want to post their size so I can judge if I can fit ? 

Would like to just  but that will make me even fatter and I defiinitely won't fit on FJ !


----------



## 02134_HHN

Rip said:


> It is harder for some than for others, but it is possible, and the way you do it is to consume fewer calories than you expend.



This is simply not true.  But I understand that it's much easier to believe that, IF YOU'RE NOT A COTTON PICKIN' DOCTOR.  To know that you're a doctor who tells your patients to simply eat less and exercise more, and it will work (99% of the time) is just irresponsible. 

Frankly, I think you have less of an excuse for being ignorant about it.


----------



## TLinden16

Hey folks, can I politely request that a truce be called?  Or take your discussion to private message?  I'm sure the moderators of the Universal boards will come along and deal with previous posts, but let's stop this discussion here to make it easier for them


----------



## Rip

02134_HHN said:


> This is simply not true.  But I understand that it's much easier to believe that, IF YOU'RE NOT A COTTON PICKIN' DOCTOR.  To know that you're a doctor who tells your patients to simply eat less and exercise more, and it will work (99% of the time) is just irresponsible.
> 
> Frankly, I think you have less of an excuse for being ignorant about it.



First off, I did not say that at all. Second, unless your body has somehow found a way to quite literally create something out of _nothing at all_(fat, since saying "adipose tissue" earlier in an attempt to avoid using that word apparently backfired), then you are wrong. If your body has actually evolved to that point, you can probably make quite a name for yourself as being a brand new sub-species of human, given that there has never been a living being in the history of the world that can do such a thing.

Now, I realize that you've yet to actually read and comprehend what I've stated several times (I never said "eat less and exercise more"), but that really isn't my problem.


----------



## Rip

TLinden16 said:


> Hey folks, can I politely request that a truce be called?  Or take your discussion to private message?  I'm sure the moderators of the Universal boards will come along and deal with previous posts, but let's stop this discussion here to make it easier for them



Sorry, didn't see this.


----------



## BCV513

I don't have the energy to wade through the bickering. 

Can anyone just tell me if we'll fit? I'm 5'8" and about 180lbs. My dad is 6'4" and about 250. Thanks!


----------



## damo

BCV513 said:


> I don't have the energy to wade through the bickering.
> 
> Can anyone just tell me if we'll fit? I'm 5'8" and about 180lbs. My dad is 6'4" and about 250. Thanks!



Probably.  Seems like people with chests under 49" and pants waist sizes under 46" have been able to ride.


----------



## IzzyB

Wow, what a battle!!!!  There are test seats before you ever enter the queue, if you think you might not fit, test them out.  Then if you don't fit, go through the queue and exit before the ride (they let you).  Honestly the queue is a ride itself and not to be missed.

I am overweight, so is my hubby.  If we didn't fit, it would be one more incentive to eat healthier.  It is hard, but we are trying.  But I would never blame OU for not being able to ride because I am overweight.  I also don't see it as being discriminated against.  It is a new technology that required them to have these kind of seats.  As the technology improves, this won't be an issue for other rides.

Also, I would not change my plans for one ride.  When we sent (during softs) FJ was closed and we knew it when we went.  We didn't care, we wanted to see everything else. Heck I didn't ride any of the rides, I had fun seeing the land itself.  Not getting on one ride should not destroy your vacation, but if you are concerned (and it is not height issues) start eating healthy now, maybe it will help you out and more than just being able to get on FJ.  I know it is hard, trust me, I come from a family of large people, but it can be overcome.  You just need the right motivation.


----------



## Albytaps

I've wanted to say so much but since the Mod politely asked to stop, I won't go into it.

Really, I think a new thread should be created like the "Harry Potter Crowd Report" thread that would be something like "Forbidden Journey Size Limitations Report Thread"

It would be nice to have a thread with every report streamlined so people will have a better reference when trying to figure out whether they'd fit or not.

It would also be nice if the mods can just delete any unwanted posts in that thread.

Thanks.


----------



## damo

Albytaps said:


> I've wanted to say so much but since the Mod politely asked to stop, I won't go into it.
> 
> Really, I think a new thread should be created like the "Harry Potter Crowd Report" thread that would be something like "Forbidden Journey Size Limitations Report Thread"
> 
> It would be nice to have a thread with every report streamlined so people will have a better reference when trying to figure out whether they'd fit or not.
> 
> It would also be nice if the mods can just delete any unwanted posts in that thread.
> 
> Thanks.



I think someone started one of those before.  I'll try to find it.


----------



## Metro West

I am going to close this thread. 

Remember...no name calling or rude posts please.


----------

